# A proposito della prostituzione ...



## ToyGirl (18 Luglio 2012)

Tralasciando i casi in cui purtroppo le ragazze vengono obbligate a prostituirsi... la prostituzione, se è una libera scelta di una donna, è sempre una mercificazione del corpo femminile da condannare o si può tollerare?

Sareste d'accordo ad una normativa, in Italia, che vietasse esplicitamente la prostituzione e la renderebbe reato?


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Tralasciando i casi in cui purtroppo le ragazze vengono obbligate a prostituirsi... la prostituzione, se è una libera scelta di una donna, è sempre una mercificazione del corpo femminile da condannare o si può tollerare?
> 
> Sareste d'accordo ad una normativa, in Italia, che vietasse esplicitamente la prostituzione e la renderebbe reato?



Sarei favorevole a una legge che legalizzasse completamente la prostituzione volontaria, con controlli medici, pagamento tasse, sicurezza, e che sterminasse senza pietà gli sfruttatori di schiave sessuali.


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Luglio 2012)

Mi ricordo un servizio delle Iene...

Una signora metteva annunci cercando prostitute "di lusso" (non con queste parole  ) per la sua casa di appuntamenti.
Una attrice delle Iene chiama, si mette d'accordo, va all'appuntamento.

La signora le dice che loro procurano i clienti, conosciuti da loro, che vigilano sulla sicurezza delle ragazze, che lei può anche rifiutarsi se uno proprio non le va, che la casa si becca il 20%, controlli medici, altre cose...

Il commentatore delle Iene, schifato "che roba! Che schifo!"
Io pensavo che erano condizione molto buone, e che se avessi avuto lo stomaco di farlo, l'avrei fatto lavorando con quella signora là!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Tralasciando i casi in cui purtroppo le ragazze vengono obbligate a prostituirsi... la prostituzione, se è una libera scelta di una donna, è sempre una mercificazione del corpo femminile da condannare o si può tollerare?
> 
> Sareste d'accordo ad una normativa, in Italia, che vietasse esplicitamente la prostituzione e la *rendesse* reato?



no


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Luglio 2012)

la prostituzione è, per definizione, una mercificazione del corpo (di donne e uomini)

per volontà propria e con fini di lucro del prostituente stesso (nei casi migliori)
per volontà altrui e con fini di lucro altrui ( nei casi di sfruttamento)

sarei favorevole a una legge che la trasformasse in un lavoro a tutti gli effetti, come spiega benissimo Nausicaa


----------



## Eretteo (18 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Sareste d'accordo ad una normativa, in Italia, che vietasse esplicitamente la prostituzione e la renderebbe reato?


Piu' che altro la rendesse.......e sarebbe una delle leggi piu' idiote della storia dell'homo sapiens sapiens,l'unico effetto di rendere illegale una cosa che c'e' da sempre e sempre ci sara',e' di aumentarne a dismisura il prezzo,come l'alcool in america durante il proibizionismo.
Gia' ai nostri giorni il sesso e' ignominiosamente sopravvalutato (il giusto valore di una pompata era ai tempi dell'antica Roma,quando con 2 monete ti compravi una focaccia con le olive ed una brocca di vino,e con altre 2 scopavi la cameriera),sarebbe piuttosto il caso di fare come nel ventennio fascista;case chiuse rigidamente controllate sotto il profilo sanitario ed una montagna di soldi per lo stato,cosi' da abbassare le altre tasse.


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi ricordo un servizio delle Iene...
> 
> Una signora metteva annunci cercando prostitute "di lusso" (non con queste parole  ) per la sua casa di appuntamenti.
> Una attrice delle Iene chiama, si mette d'accordo, va all'appuntamento.
> ...


Infatti sono talmente buone che in Italia non passeranno mai.  Perchè le buone idee che siano contemporaneamente invise alla Chiesa ed ai politicamente corretti non si possono nemmeno nominare


----------



## contepinceton (18 Luglio 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Piu' che altro la rendesse.......e sarebbe una delle leggi piu' idiote della storia dell'homo sapiens sapiens,l'unico effetto di rendere illegale una cosa che c'e' da sempre e sempre ci sara',e' di aumentarne a dismisura il prezzo,come l'alcool in america durante il proibizionismo.
> Gia' ai nostri giorni il sesso e' ignominiosamente sopravvalutato (il giusto valore di una pompata era ai tempi dell'antica Roma,quando con 2 monete ti compravi una focaccia con le olive ed una brocca di vino,e con altre 2 scopavi la cameriera),sarebbe piuttosto il caso di fare come nel ventennio fascista;case chiuse rigidamente controllate sotto il profilo sanitario ed una montagna di soldi per lo stato,cosi' da abbassare le altre tasse.


E al posto dell'IMU...l'IMU...Imposta della Mona Ufficializzata...

E creeremo posti di lavoro....

E io insegnerò all'università pappologia...
Il corso per diventare tenutario di una casa...

Ah grandio come mi divertirei...

Viene lì uno e mi dice...Conte avete una così cosà?...Si dunque vediamo...dunque vediamo...ecco qui...guardi questa cinesina è un bijoux...modello giiugiari...

Poi con i nuvi mezzi io che mi faccio da tramite no?

Senti Esmeraldina
Cè qui un tizio che si chima Maurizio cerca una tizia dalla figa propizia...ci vai tu?
Cosa dici...ha i capelli troppo lunghi e troppa puzza sotto il naso?
Ah va ben...

Scusi signor Maurizio al momento non abbiamo taglie 40 disponibili...ma provi al bordello Lothariano....


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (18 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Infatti sono talmente buone che in Italia non passeranno mai.  Perchè le buone idee che siano contemporaneamente invise alla Chiesa ed ai politicamente corretti non si possono nemmeno nominare


Purtroppo noi il vaticano ce l'abbiamo in casa :unhappy:

Nausicaa ha spiegato le cose in maniera eccellente.


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Tralasciando i casi in cui purtroppo le ragazze vengono obbligate a prostituirsi... la prostituzione, se è una libera scelta di una donna, è sempre una mercificazione del corpo femminile da condannare o si può tollerare?
> 
> Sareste d'accordo ad una normativa, in Italia, che vietasse esplicitamente la prostituzione e la renderebbe reato?


non dimenticare che una norma sensata limiterebbe moltissimo il mercato delle schiave


----------



## Tubarao (18 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi ricordo un servizio delle Iene...
> 
> Una signora metteva annunci cercando prostitute "di lusso" (non con queste parole  ) per la sua casa di appuntamenti.
> Una attrice delle Iene chiama, si mette d'accordo, va all'appuntamento.
> ...


L'ho visto anche io quel servizio. Hai omesso la parte più importante. Era in Svizzera


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> L'ho visto anche io quel servizio. Hai omesso la parte più importante. Era in Svizzera



non me lo ricordavo, mi sembrava in Italia.


----------



## Tubarao (18 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> non me lo ricordavo, mi sembrava in Italia.


Quello che ho visto io era di una iena donna, che aveva fatto la "prostituta" per un giorno. E appunto la tipa del bordello in svizzera le disse le stesse cose che hai scritto tu nel tuo post.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no


grazie. avevo già chiesto i sali.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sarei favorevole a una legge che legalizzasse completamente la prostituzione volontaria, con controlli medici, pagamento tasse, sicurezza, e che sterminasse senza pietà gli sfruttatori di schiave sessuali.


dimmi dove devo firmare.


----------



## Eliade (18 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Tralasciando i casi in cui purtroppo le ragazze vengono obbligate a prostituirsi... la prostituzione, se è una libera scelta di una donna, è sempre una mercificazione del corpo femminile da condannare o si può tollerare?
> 
> Sareste d'accordo ad una normativa, in Italia, che vietasse esplicitamente la prostituzione e la renderebbe reato?


Se è una scelta che sia mercificazione o no sono cose che riguardano solo lei...

Non sarei d'accordo con la normativa, voglio la riapertura delle case chiuse...mi piacerebbe diventare un pappone! :mexican:


----------



## battiato63 (18 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Tralasciando i casi in cui purtroppo le ragazze vengono obbligate a prostituirsi... la prostituzione, se è una libera scelta di una donna, è sempre una mercificazione del corpo femminile da condannare o si può tollerare?
> 
> Sareste d'accordo ad una normativa, in Italia, che vietasse esplicitamente la prostituzione e la renderebbe reato?


NO!!!


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Se è una scelta che sia mercificazione o no sono cose che riguardano solo lei...
> 
> Non sarei d'accordo con la normativa, voglio la riapertura delle case chiuse...mi piacerebbe diventare un pappone! :mexican:


non si diceva maitresse?


----------



## battiato63 (18 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> non si diceva maitresse?


dalle mie parti si dice RICOTTARO:mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (18 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> non si diceva maitresse?


Nono...voglio fare proprio il pappone! :rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Nono...voglio fare proprio il pappone! :rotfl:View attachment 5036


ah capito......eh sta emulazione......:mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (18 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> ah capito......eh sta emulazione......:mrgreen:


:ar:
La mia idea è del tutto originale! L'hai mai disto un pappone donna? :ar:


----------



## Eliade (18 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> ah capito......eh sta emulazione......:mrgreen:


Vabè ho capito...a te lo faccio lo sconto! Due al prezzo di una! Va bene??:carneval:


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> :ar:
> La mia idea è del tutto originale! L'hai mai disto un pappone donna? :ar:


sì...si chiamavano maitresse o tenutarie.......

però mi piace l'iniziativa.....di fronte ad un'ipotesi di scuola, tu hai già individuato il business........troppo avanti :up:


----------



## Eliade (18 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì...si chiamavano maitresse o tenutarie.......
> 
> però mi piace l'iniziativa.....di fronte ad un'ipotesi di scuola, tu hai già individuato il business........troppo avanti :up:


Si ma maitresse è anche sinonimo di prostituta...io riscuoto solo i soldi e prendo gli appuntamenti! :singleeye:

certo che sono avanti...non mi vedi perché sono troppo veloce! :rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Si ma maitresse è anche sinonimo di prostituta...io riscuoto solo i soldi e prendo gli appuntamenti! :singleeye:
> 
> certo che sono avanti...non mi vedi perché sono troppo veloce! :rotfl:


insomma tu vedi solo il lato imprenditoriale :mrgreen:

grande


----------



## Tebe (18 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Infatti sono talmente buone che in Italia non passeranno mai.  Perchè le buone idee che siano contemporaneamente invise alla Chiesa ed ai politicamente corretti non si possono nemmeno nominare


quotone. Peccato non possa approvarti


----------



## Eliade (18 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> insomma tu vedi solo il lato imprenditoriale :mrgreen:
> 
> grande


E certo vuoi mettere farsi un imprenditore bavoso con il contare i soldi mentre sta con un'altra? :carneval:


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Si ma maitresse è anche sinonimo di prostituta...io riscuoto solo i soldi e prendo gli appuntamenti! :singleeye:


Ecco il nostro prode Eliade in una recente foto d'archivio:


----------



## Eliade (18 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ecco il nostro prode Eliade in una recente foto d'archivio:


ehhh...Mr cassiere dell'anno...lA nostrA Eliade...lA nostrA! :sonar:


Guarda che patacca di orologio...già mi ci vedo ad indossarlo! :rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> ehhh...Mr cassiere dell'anno...lA nostrA Eliade...lA nostrA! :sonar:
> 
> 
> Guarda che patacca di orologio...già mi ci vedo ad indossarlo! :rotfl:


Ah, pardonne moi. La nostra. Aspè:







meglio?


----------



## Eliade (18 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah, pardonne moi. La nostra. Aspè:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Direi proprio di no.
Lei sarebbe la nostra attrazione principale: reparto assaggi gastronomici! :rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> quotone. Peccato non possa approvarti


non importa bimba 

come se l'avessi fatto


----------



## ToyGirl (19 Luglio 2012)

Chiedo scusa per l'errore di grammatica 

Per quanto mi riguarda, io sarei favorevole ad una legge contro la prostituzione, ad ogni livello, che punisse soprattutto i clienti ed in misura minore le prostitute.

E' vero, ognuno dovrebbe essere libero di poter disporre del proprio corpo come vuole. Ma forse sarebbe ancora meglio dare un significato alla parola dignità.

Il sesso dovrebbe essere un atto libero tra due persone che si stanno scambiando piacere. 

Ci lamentiamo che troppi uomini ragionano come cavernicoli e troppe donne usano la loro Lei per averne vantaggi.

Non è ora di cambiare? 

Non penso che legalizzare la prostituzione sia una grande evoluzione. E' solo arrendersi ad una mentalità bigotta e diffusissima che vorrebbe il mondo diviso tra donne di serie A da sposare e donne di serie B con cui svuotarsi.


----------



## oscuro (19 Luglio 2012)

*No*

No, io non posso riuscirciONNE CON CUI SVUOTARSI?Ma dove sei cresciuta? levami questa curiosità!!!!!!


----------



## ToyGirl (19 Luglio 2012)

Oh, mi dispiace averti scandalizzato. 

Non sono Barbie.

La prossima volta scriverò "donne oggetto con cui fare soltanto sesso", tanto quello che conta è l'apparenza, no?


----------



## oscuro (19 Luglio 2012)

*Ma*

No, prego ci mancherebbe, esprimi quello che sei,io sono uno indietro,questa terminologia accostata ad una donna non è il massimo,magari scivi  meglio di me ragazza mia,ma proprietà di linguaggio e finezza veramente zero!!


----------



## Tubarao (19 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Chiedo scusa per l'errore di grammatica
> 
> Per quanto mi riguarda, io sarei favorevole ad una legge contro la prostituzione, ad ogni livello, che punisse soprattutto i clienti ed in misura minore le prostitute.
> 
> ...


L'aborto. Grande conquista civile. Dare a una donna la FACOLTA' DI SCELTA se interrompere o meno una gravidanza non voluta.

Il Divorzio. Grande conquista civile. Dare, anche a una donna, la FACOLTA' DI SCELTA d'interrompere, con pari opportunità, un'unione non più soddisfacente.

La Prostituzione legalizzata e regolamentata. Grande conquista civile. Dare a una donna la facoltà di scegliere come usare il proprio corpo. E quindi il sesso potrebbe anche diventare un atto libero fra due persone che, IN LIBERA E COMPLETA AUTONOMIA, decidono uno di pagare e l'altra di farsi pagare. Questa è una cosa, molto *DIGNITOSA*, secondo me.

Ricordati che fino a prova contraria viviamo in uno stato di DIRITTO, non occorre certo che ti spieghi cosa significa vero ?


----------



## ToyGirl (19 Luglio 2012)

Secondo me nemmeno un uomo dovrebbe permettersi di usare certi termini, soprattutto riferendosi a qualcuno.


Eppure tu lo fai abitualmente, quindi abbi almeno la decenza di non ammonirmi per una frase di media volgarità, che non offende nessuno. 

Tante persone qui potranno ammonirmi e correggermi ed io sarò ben felice di scrivere in modo più cortese, tu proprio non ne hai diritto.


----------



## sienne (19 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> L'aborto. Grande conquista civile. Dare a una donna la FACOLTA' DI SCELTA se interrompere o meno una gravidanza non voluta.
> 
> Il Divorzio. Grande conquista civile. Dare, anche a una donna, la FACOLTA' DI SCELTA d'interrompere, con pari opportunità, un'unione non più soddisfacente.
> 
> ...


Ciao,

quotone ... :up::up::up::up:

sienne


----------



## oscuro (19 Luglio 2012)

*No*

Non è questione di diritti o meno,è una questione di femminilità,sei greve!!Io son goliardico bella mia,volutamente goliardico e volgare,tu sei volgare di tuo capisci la differenza vero?


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> L'aborto. Grande conquista civile. Dare a una donna la FACOLTA' DI SCELTA se interrompere o meno una gravidanza non voluta.
> 
> Il Divorzio. Grande conquista civile. Dare, anche a una donna, la FACOLTA' DI SCELTA d'interrompere, con pari opportunità, un'unione non più soddisfacente.
> 
> ...


e aggiungerei con altrettanta dignità pagare tasse e previdenza, essere cittadini NELLA società.


----------



## perplesso (19 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Chiedo scusa per l'errore di grammatica
> 
> Per quanto mi riguarda, io sarei favorevole ad una legge contro la prostituzione, ad ogni livello, che punisse soprattutto i clienti ed in misura minore le prostitute.
> 
> ...


Questo in un mondo ideale.   ma siccome viviamo nel mondo reale e sappiamo che le prostitute ci sono state sempre,in ogni epoca e presso ogni popolo......anche e soprattutto perchè per una fetta consistente di uomini è l'unico modo per non morire col pesce in mano......siamo costretti ad essere pragmatici e a regolamentare un vizio.

Non è bello? no non è bello.   ma la situazione attuale è ancora peggiore


----------



## UltimoSangre (19 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Questo in un mondo ideale.   ma siccome viviamo nel mondo reale e sappiamo che le prostitute ci sono state sempre,in ogni epoca e presso ogni popolo......anche e soprattutto perchè per una fetta consistente di uomini è l'unico modo per non morire col pesce in mano......siamo costretti ad essere pragmatici e a regolamentare un vizio.
> 
> Non è bello? no non è bello.   ma la situazione attuale è ancora peggiore


Quindi secondo te tutte le prostitute sono costrette ad asserlo?

Giusto per capire.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e aggiungerei con altrettanta dignità pagare tasse e previdenza


E che tasse, peraltro.


----------



## perplesso (19 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Quindi secondo te tutte le prostitute sono costrette ad asserlo?
> 
> Giusto per capire.


guarda....sembrerà un  discorso cinico.   ma è sufficiente guardare quanto prendono per separare le schiave da quelle che lo fanno di loro libera iniziativa.

una che si prostituisce per meno di 100 euro oggi....è al 99% una schiava del sesso


----------



## UltimoSangre (19 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> guarda....sembrerà un  discorso cinico.   ma è sufficiente guardare quanto prendono per separare le schiave da quelle che lo fanno di loro libera iniziativa.
> 
> una che si prostituisce per meno di 100 euro oggi....è al 99% una schiava del sesso


Non so non ne sono convinto.

Secondo me una BUONA legge, che regolamenti il settore,
separerebbe di netto quelle sfruttate e quelle che lo fanno per scelta (dettata da soldi/piacere/odio verso gli uomini - chi lo sa?)

Poi, altro discorso sarebbe quando una si trova a doverlo fare per UNICA scelta...
Ma lì è tutto un'altra questione.


----------



## perplesso (19 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Non so non ne sono convinto.
> 
> Secondo me una BUONA legge, che regolamenti il settore,
> separerebbe di netto quelle sfruttate e quelle che lo fanno per scelta (dettata da soldi/piacere/odio verso gli uomini - chi lo sa?)
> ...


la legge di cui si ipotizza sarebbe un testo civilistico-tributario.

siccome Rigor Montis è qui per succhiarci via tutto,prima o poi gli verrà in mente anche di regolamentare (e quindi poter tassare....) anche la prostituzione.

quello che dici tu...riguarda più il campo penalistico.   ed in verità le norme ci sarebbero già,in quel settore


----------



## UltimoSangre (19 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> la legge di cui si ipotizza sarebbe un testo civilistico-tributario.
> 
> siccome Rigor Montis è qui per succhiarci via tutto,prima o poi gli verrà in mente anche di regolamentare (e quindi poter tassare....) anche la prostituzione.
> 
> quello che dici tu...riguarda più il campo penalistico.   ed in verità le norme ci sarebbero già,in quel settore


Oddio, se dura fino a metà 2013 la vedo dura che si metta contro la Chiesa ...
Piuttosto triplicano le sanzioni ai clienti,
gli sfruttatori se ne fottono perchè tanto il processo inizierà dopo X anni,
le ragazze sfruttate continueranno ad esserlo,
una che vuole essere libera di farsi pagare per dare piacere deve vivere nell'illegalità.

Insomma non cambierà nulla.
Siamo in Italia.


----------



## perplesso (19 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Oddio, se dura fino a metà 2013 la vedo dura che si metta contro la Chiesa ...
> Piuttosto triplicano le sanzioni ai clienti,
> gli sfruttatori se ne fottono perchè tanto il processo inizierà dopo X anni,
> le ragazze sfruttate continueranno ad esserlo,
> ...


Partiamo dall'assunto che il prossimo governo non sarà difforme da questo

Potranno cambiare qualche pedina,ma la sostanza rimarrà la solita,perchè nessuno dei partiti è in grado di farcela a governare....per cui,verosimile Grosse Koalition all'amatriciana e premier se non tecnico almeno ligio agli insegnamenti montiani.       a seconda di come sarà composto,potremmo passare dalle partite IVA per le prostitute,alle case chiuse, ai quartieri a luci rosse.

qualcosa cambierà.....anche perchè su questo tema il Vaticano è un pò in difficoltà,causa scandali pedofilia continui che colpiscono i suoi preti


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Partiamo dall'assunto che il prossimo governo non sarà difforme da questo
> 
> Potranno cambiare qualche pedina,ma la sostanza rimarrà la solita,perchè nessuno dei partiti è in grado di farcela a governare....per cui,verosimile Grosse Koalition all'amatriciana e premier se non tecnico almeno ligio agli insegnamenti montiani.       a seconda di come sarà composto,potremmo passare dalle partite IVA per le prostitute,alle case chiuse, ai quartieri a luci rosse.
> 
> qualcosa cambierà.....anche perchè su questo tema il Vaticano è un pò in difficoltà,causa scandali pedofilia continui che colpiscono i suoi preti


Scusate mi potete spiegare la differenza tra le puttane e le donne? mio nonno dice, che se le metti vicine non riesci a riconoscerle.


Un dubbio


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Scusate mi potete spiegare la differenza tra le puttane e le donne? mio nonno dice, che se le metti vicine non riesci a riconoscerle.
> 
> 
> Un dubbio


Nel dubbio, tu tira fuori i soldi. Prima eh?


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Nel dubbio, tu tira fuori i soldi. Prima eh?


scusa non ti avevo riconosciuto (aveva ragione mio nonno) sei esosa ?


----------



## Tubarao (19 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Scusate mi potete spiegare la differenza tra le puttane e le donne? mio nonno dice, che se le metti vicine non riesci a riconoscerle.
> 
> 
> Un dubbio



Ci stanno pure quelli che non riescono a distinguere una figa stretta da un sedile quando la puttana con cui si appartano mette lo straccio di daino che si ritrovano al posto del pene fra loro e il sedile. Loro sono convinti che si stanno trombando una e invece stanno solo sfregando lo straccio di daino di cui sopra sul sedile. Dicci dicci, quanto coprisedili sei stato costretto a portare in lavanderia ? 



Ultimamente facciamo entrare proprio tutti. :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> scusa non ti avevo riconosciuto (aveva ragione mio nonno) sei esosa ?


fidati... non te lo puoi permettere...


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ci stanno pure quelli che non riescono a distinguere una figa stretta da un sedile quando la puttana con cui si appartano mette lo straccio di daino che si ritrovano al posto del pene fra loro e il sedile. Loro sono convinti che si stanno trombando una e invece stanno solo sfregando lo straccio di daino di cui sopra sul sedile. Dicci dicci, quanto coprisedili sei stato costretto a portare in lavanderia ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sei un esperto risolvi il mio dubbio, non me cità na poesia, haahahahahahahahaah i coprisedili? ma che macchina hai haahahahahahahahahahhaha


----------



## Tubarao (19 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sei un esperto risolvi il mio dubbio, non me cità na poesia, haahahahahahahahaah i coprisedili? ma che macchina hai haahahahahahahahahahhaha


Sbri, ma tu la conosci a questa ? Chi è ?


----------



## Nocciola (19 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Scusate mi potete spiegare la differenza tra le puttane e le donne? mio nonno dice, che se le metti vicine non riesci a riconoscerle.
> 
> 
> Un dubbio


BASTA
Scusate ma non ne posso proprio più e non è giornata!!!!!


----------



## Simy (19 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> BASTA
> Scusate ma non ne posso proprio più e non è giornata!!!!!


:up:


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Luglio 2012)

intanto gli si sta rispondendo.

Un click sul triangolino e spariva....


----------



## Simy (19 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> intanto gli si sta rispondendo.
> 
> Un click sul triangolino e spariva....



siamo sempre li...non mi piace far sparire i post....lo trovo scorretto


----------



## Nocciola (19 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> intanto gli si sta rispondendo.
> 
> Un click sul triangolino e spariva....



Invece non cancelloproprio nulla......Magari quando si riduce ad un immondezzaio il padrone di casa si rende conto dell'errore


----------



## Tubarao (19 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sei un esperto risolvi il mio dubbio, non me cità na poesia, haahahahahahahahaah i coprisedili? *ma che macchina hai haahahahahahahahahahhaha*


Una Prinz.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sbri, ma tu la conosci a questa ? Chi è ?


pensavo fosse Giovanna, ma non è. Sarà il fratello strano...


----------



## Tubarao (19 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Invece non cancelloproprio nulla......Magari quando si riduce ad un immondezzaio il padrone di casa si rende conto dell'errore


Sai cos'è triste ? Che in un certo senso questa cosa è la cartina tornasole di un certo modo di pensare e agire ormai generalizzato.Da un punto di vista il fatto di consentire a chiunque di poter dire la propria è un segno di civiltà. Scommetto che i Troll che scassano i marroni qui (e nessuno mi toglierà la convinzione che è qualcuno di quelli di là) magari, nei forum in cui sono registrati avranno in firma frasi altisonanti inneggianti alla libertà, tipo quella sul tipo che potrebbe non essere d'accordo su quello che si dice me difenderebbe comunque la libertà di dirlo. E' lo stesso meccanismo del branco, non mi vedono, mi confondo tra la massa, magari in una curva di uno stadio, e sono libero di dare una puncicata con un coltello ad uno. E il problema vero, ma quello vero, lo sai qual'è, che questa è gente che vota, è gente che come tutti noi dovrebbe contribuire a rendere questo paese un posto migliore in cui vivere. Io fra qualche anno, per sopraggiunti limiti di età, diciamo verso i 90 , per forza di cose sarò costretto a smettere di lavorare e mi vengono i brividi se penso al fatto che la generazione che si affaccia adesso alla vita è gente tipo Maurizio, tipo stì quattro deficienti che non riescono neanche a mettere un ncik, non dico la faccia ma un nick, dietro ad un insulto. Per fortuna leggo poi che gente come te, come Chiara,  come Quintina, come Minerva, come Sole stà allevando e crescendo dei figli, e allora un pò riprendo fiducia, ma cola cazzo che mi vedrete morire qui in mezzo a loro, quei due soldi che prenderò di pensione me li sfruscio vita natural durante su una spiaggia cubana a farmi prendere per il culo da qualche puttana cubana.....sempre meglio di quello che mi aspetterebbe qui.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sai cos'è triste ? Che in un certo senso questa cosa è la cartina tornasole di un certo modo di pensare e agire ormai generalizzato.Da un punto di vista il fatto di consentire a chiunque di poter dire la propria è un segno di civiltà. Scommetto che i Troll che scassano i marroni qui (e nessuno mi toglierà la convinzione che è qualcuno di quelli di là) magari, nei forum in cui sono registrati avranno in firma frasi altisonanti inneggianti alla libertà, tipo quella sul tipo che potrebbe non essere d'accordo su quello che si dice me difenderebbe comunque la libertà di dirlo. E' lo stesso meccanismo del branco, non mi vedono, mi confondo tra la massa, magari in una curva di uno stadio, e sono libero di dare una puncicata con un coltello ad uno. E il problema vero, ma quello vero, lo sai qual'è, che questa è gente che vota, è gente che come tutti noi dovrebbe contribuire a rendere questo paese un posto migliore in cui vivere. Io fra qualche anno, per sopraggiunti limiti di età, diciamo verso i 90 , per forza di cose sarò costretto a smettere di lavorare e mi vengono i brividi se penso al fatto che la generazione che si affaccia adesso alla vita è gente tipo Maurizio, tipo stì quattro deficienti che non riescono neanche a mettere un ncik, non dico la faccia ma un nick, dietro ad un insulto. Per fortuna leggo poi che gente come te, come Chiara, come Quintina, come Minerva, come Sole stà allevando e crescendo dei figli, e allora un pò riprendo fiducia, ma cola cazzo che mi vedrete morire qui in mezzo a loro, quei due soldi che prenderò di pensione me li sfruscio vita natural durante su una spiaggia cubana a farmi prendere per il culo da qualche puttana cubana.....sempre meglio di quello che mi aspetterebbe qui.


so che rischio la vita ma: TI ADORO
:bacio:


Ovviamente Quoto e ovviamente non riesco ad approvarti


----------



## Nocciola (19 Luglio 2012)

In compenso qualcuno ha cancellato. Così sembriamo dei pirla che parlano dei fantasmi.........


----------



## perplesso (19 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> In compenso qualcuno ha cancellato. Così sembriamo dei pirla che parlano dei fantasmi.........


ammetto la colpa.   ma sinceramente quando la misura è colma,il vaso va svuotato.

ma fidati che ne sono rimasti di post....in questo 3d......del soggetto in questione.

quindi non si sta parlando del nulla, credimi


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> ammetto la colpa.   ma sinceramente quando la misura è colma,il vaso va svuotato.
> 
> ma fidati che ne sono rimasti di post....in questo 3d......del soggetto in questione.
> 
> quindi non si sta parlando del nulla, credimi



Io sono per il buttare l'immondizia, solo che quando qualcuno quota, è inutile farlo.
Ignorare e cancellare, e oplà, pulizia.


----------



## perplesso (19 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io sono per il buttare l'immondizia, solo che quando qualcuno quota, è inutile farlo.
> Ignorare e cancellare, e oplà, pulizia.


intanto una ramazzata l'ho data.

poi,il vizio di quotare i troll,purtroppo vedo che è duro a morire......


----------



## Nocciola (19 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> ammetto la colpa. ma sinceramente quando la misura è colma,il vaso va svuotato.
> 
> ma fidati che ne sono rimasti di post....in questo 3d......del soggetto in questione.
> 
> quindi non si sta parlando del nulla, credimi


Va bè. Per una dozzina di rose rosse posso anche perdonarti
Ribadisco solo che mi dispiace che chi potrebbe evitare questo schifo fa finta di nulla


----------



## lunaiena (19 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Tralasciando i casi in cui purtroppo le ragazze vengono obbligate a prostituirsi... la prostituzione, se è una libera scelta di una donna, è sempre una mercificazione del corpo femminile da condannare o si può tollerare?
> 
> Sareste d'accordo ad una normativa, in Italia, che vietasse esplicitamente la prostituzione e la renderebbe reato?



No...
per me se non sei sfruttato , obbligato...ecc...
e lavori onestamente fai quello che ti pare...

Mi hanno sempre detto di non vergognarmi di lavorare di qualsiasi lavoro si tratti...


----------



## perplesso (19 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Va bè. Per una dozzina di rose rosse posso anche perdonarti
> Ribadisco solo che mi dispiace che chi potrebbe evitare questo schifo fa finta di nulla


per te una dozzina è poco,lo sai 

facciamo 2,almeno


----------



## Minerva (19 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Scusate mi potete spiegare la differenza tra le puttane e le donne? mio nonno dice, che se le metti vicine non riesci a riconoscerle.
> 
> 
> Un dubbio


di a tuo nonno che da sobrio magari ci riesce


----------



## Tubarao (19 Luglio 2012)

Che poi non capisco stò fatto di voler scimmiottare Stermy con quella risata finale. Stermy sarà pure un grandissimo capoccione scassamarroni, ma almeno ha un suo filo logico e delle convinzioni e le difende, questo è lampante che stà qui solo perchè deve rompere.


----------



## Tubarao (19 Luglio 2012)

Ok. Ciao. Un bacio ai pupi.


----------



## ToyGirl (19 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> L'aborto. Grande conquista civile. Dare a una donna la FACOLTA' DI SCELTA se interrompere o meno una gravidanza non voluta.
> 
> Il Divorzio. Grande conquista civile. Dare, anche a una donna, la FACOLTA' DI SCELTA d'interrompere, con pari opportunità, un'unione non più soddisfacente.
> 
> ...


Lo stato di diritto implica che io debba rispettare le sue leggi. E un tempo, questo stato di diritto vietava sia l'aborto, sia il divorzio.

Sull'aborto e sul divorzio mi trovo d'accordo con la tua opinione. Avere un figlio senza volerlo o portare avanti un matrimonio finito sono cose che mortificano l'essere umano. Ed è giusto che possa scegliere.

Far affittare il proprio corpo è una scelta alla stessa stregua della vendita degli organi. Una SVENDITA. La donna svende la sua intimità, la sua libertà di poter scegliere un uomo.

Secondo me la libertà umana deve avere un limite, altrimenti diventa anarchia.


----------



## aristocat (19 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Far affittare il proprio corpo è una scelta alla stessa stregua della vendita degli organi. Una SVENDITA. La donna svende la sua intimità, la sua libertà di poter scegliere un uomo.


Da te non me lo aspettavo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Lo stato di diritto implica che io debba rispettare le sue leggi. E un tempo, questo stato di diritto vietava sia l'aborto, sia il divorzio.
> 
> Sull'aborto e sul divorzio mi trovo d'accordo con la tua opinione. Avere un figlio senza volerlo o portare avanti un matrimonio finito sono cose che mortificano l'essere umano. Ed è giusto che possa scegliere.
> 
> ...




nel tuo caso direi che sarebbe proprio così


----------



## perplesso (19 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Lo stato di diritto implica che io debba rispettare le sue leggi. E un tempo, questo stato di diritto vietava sia l'aborto, sia il divorzio.
> 
> Sull'aborto e sul divorzio mi trovo d'accordo con la tua opinione. Avere un figlio senza volerlo o portare avanti un matrimonio finito sono cose che mortificano l'essere umano. Ed è giusto che possa scegliere.
> 
> ...


il limite naturale della libertà individuale è dato dall'inizio della libertà di un altro individuo.

paragonare la vendita degli organi alla prostituzione lo trovo un pò forzato.   
più coerente sarebbe paragonare la prostituta alla schiava dell'Alabama o alla condizione della donna in troppi luoghi del XXi secolo


----------



## ToyGirl (19 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Questo in un mondo ideale.   ma siccome viviamo nel mondo reale e sappiamo che le prostitute ci sono state sempre,in ogni epoca e presso ogni popolo......anche e soprattutto perchè per una fetta consistente di uomini è l'unico modo per non morire col pesce in mano......siamo costretti ad essere pragmatici e a regolamentare un vizio.
> 
> Non è bello? no non è bello.   ma la situazione attuale è ancora peggiore


So che è molto più difficile rompere il circolo vizioso, però ci si può provare...  

Non dovrebbe proprio esserci l'esigenza... Le donne libere e libertine dovrebbero essere protette, piuttosto che insultate, e gli uomini dovrebbero smettere di pagare e andare di più in palestra, magari :rotfl:


----------



## ToyGirl (19 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> il limite naturale della libertà individuale è dato dall'inizio della libertà di un altro individuo.
> 
> paragonare la vendita degli organi alla prostituzione lo trovo un pò forzato.
> più coerente sarebbe paragonare la prostituta alla schiava dell'Alabama o alla condizione della donna in troppi luoghi del XXi secolo


E' un estremo però anche quella sarebbe una libertà da chiedere se si parte dal presupposto che ognuno dev'essere pienamente libero di disporre del proprio corpo come vuole...


----------



## ToyGirl (19 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non è questione di diritti o meno,è una questione di femminilità,sei greve!!Io son goliardico bella mia,volutamente goliardico e volgare,tu sei volgare di tuo capisci la differenza vero?


E' inutile che continui a ripetermi gli stessi concetti, oscuro. Non me ne frega nulla di ciò che pensi di me. Ti è chiaro?


----------



## perplesso (19 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> E' un estremo però anche quella sarebbe una libertà da chiedere se si parte dal presupposto che ognuno dev'essere pienamente libero di disporre del proprio corpo come vuole...


infatti in posti come Singapore da tempo hanno risolto il dilemma portandolo alle estreme conseguenze.

ma quella non è libertà,al limite totale alienazione mentale


----------



## ToyGirl (19 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> la legge di cui si ipotizza sarebbe un testo civilistico-tributario.
> 
> siccome Rigor Montis è qui per succhiarci via tutto,prima o poi gli verrà in mente anche di regolamentare (e quindi poter tassare....) anche la prostituzione.
> 
> quello che dici tu...riguarda più il campo penalistico.   ed in verità le norme ci sarebbero già,in quel settore


Io aggiungerei un comma all'articolo 5 del codice civile.


----------



## perplesso (19 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Io aggiungerei un comma all'articolo 5 del codice civile.


e cosa aggiungeresti?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> So che è molto più difficile rompere il circolo vizioso, però ci si può provare...
> 
> Non dovrebbe proprio esserci l'esigenza... *Le donne* libere e libertine dovrebbero essere protette, piuttosto che insultate, e *gli uomini* dovrebbero smettere di pagare e andare di più in palestra, magari :rotfl:



vedi quale è il limite dei tuoi ragionamenti?
ragioni come un curato di campagna del XVII secolo: uomini/donne   suore/puttane


peccato: hai avuto un buono spunto, quando hai parlato di esigenze
poi vanifichi tutto con questi scivoloni


----------



## lunaiena (19 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Scusate mi potete spiegare la differenza tra le puttane e le donne? mio nonno dice, che se le metti vicine non riesci a riconoscerle.
> 
> 
> Un dubbio


E' proprio quello il bello...
carino...
Tuo nonno era un saggio ad averne sPosata una:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Scusate mi potete spiegare la differenza tra le puttane e le donne? mio nonno dice, che se le metti vicine non riesci a riconoscerle.
> 
> 
> Un dubbio


Mio nonno era putaniero.
Ossia tutte le sere diceva a sua moglie che andava al bar come ogni brav'uomo a giocare a briscola, tersilio, tre sette...ecc..ecc.e.cc...
Mio nonno mi ha spiegato che appunto sopra il bar c'era il casino e che non ha mai saputo giocare a carte, ma che gli piaceva stare con le donnine di piacere.
E' sempre stato violento e cattivo contro il femminismo, non ne ha mai voluto sapere.
Sosteneva che ai suoi tempi le donne erano le donne e le puttane erano le uniche ben truccate, pettinate, e ben vestite, perchè le donne stavano con i fazzoletti sulla testa, non fumavano, non ridevano, stavano in casa.

Era sconcertato...
Il mondo cambiava...
Inorridiva per le mie cugine più anziane di me...
Ma come...le sue nipoti con i jeans? Le sue nipoti con la cicca in bocca? COn il rossetto...con le moto...
Ma come...le donne guidavano le auto?

Ma come si vestivano in modi provocanti?

E da vecchio scorlava la testa, e diceva...ah ai miei tempi tutto era peccato per le donne così stavano buone e spaventate...adesso mi sembra di vedere ovunque tutte puttane...

Mia madre mi raccontava sempre di cosa le capitò quando osò mettersi lo smalto rosso alle unghie...suo padre montò su tutte le furie...

Quindi tuo nonno...la sa lunga almeno quanto il mio!


----------



## ToyGirl (19 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> vedi quale è il limite dei tuoi ragionamenti?
> ragioni come un curato di campagna del XVII secolo: uomini/donne   suore/puttane
> 
> 
> ...


No, è diverso, mi baso sulla realtà attuale che è assimilabile a quella del XVII secolo in quanto a pregiudizi morali e paura dell'emancipazione femminile...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> No, è diverso, *mi baso sulla realtà attuale che è assimilabile a quella del XVII secolo* in quanto a pregiudizi morali e paura dell'emancipazione femminile...



sono convinta di sì

allora perchè sei contraria all'emancipazione?

il mercato libero da pregiudizi cattolici è stato alla base della grandezza di paesi come l'Inghilterra e l'Olanda
io penso che per la donna potrebbe essere lo stesso, ma dovremmo essere noi le prime a volerlo


----------



## ToyGirl (19 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> e cosa aggiungeresti?


"E' vietato altresì pregiudicare la propria integrità morale compiendo atti sessuali di qualsiasi genere a scopo di lucro."


----------



## ToyGirl (19 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sono convinta di sì
> 
> allora perchè sei contraria all'emancipazione?
> 
> ...


Perchè penso che la vera emancipazione sarebbe toglierci definitivamente dal mercato. Non essere più comprabili e/o affittabili, da nessuno!


----------



## perplesso (19 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> "E' vietato altresì pregiudicare la propria integrità morale compiendo atti sessuali di qualsiasi genere a scopo di lucro."


occhio a tirar dentro la morale nei codici civili.....è quello che stanno tentando di fare nei paesi della "primavera araba"


----------



## ToyGirl (19 Luglio 2012)

Vabbè tanto è legge ordinaria. Si può sempre cambiare...

Il problema è che i nostri politici sono i PRIMI fruitori delle grazie di bocca di rosa :mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> "E' vietato altresì pregiudicare la propria* integrità morale* compiendo atti sessuali di qualsiasi genere a scopo di lucro."



1- ergo vieteresti ogni genere di pornografia?
2- e se io mi sento assolutamente integra moralmente facendo sesso per soldi?


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> 1- ergo vieteresti ogni genere di pornografia?
> 2- e se io mi sento assolutamente integra moralmente facendo sesso per soldi?


Mica si rende conto di quello che dice.



Ciao


----------



## ToyGirl (19 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> 1- ergo vieteresti ogni genere di pornografia?
> 2- e se io mi sento assolutamente integra moralmente facendo sesso per soldi?


1. Anche, perchè no? 
Almeno girerebbero in rete solo video amatoriali e frutto di una vera intesa sessuale tra due persone...

Sono molto poco fantasiosi i porno di adesso, tutti estremamente finti.

2. Se è per questo c'è gente che si sente moralmente integra a fare cose ben peggiori che affittare il proprio corpo... Ma se lo Stato stabilisce così, come motivazione dell'eventuale comma, il popolo si deve adeguare...


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> 1. Anche, perchè no?
> Almeno girerebbero in rete solo video amatoriali e frutto di una vera intesa sessuale tra due persone...
> 
> Sono molto poco fantasiosi i porno di adesso, tutti estremamente finti.
> ...



Bà, un esempio un poco estremo...

Un uomo forte e muscoloso, "vende" o "affitta" il proprio corpo se fa lo scaricatore di porto?
Io "vendo" o "affitto" il mio cervello se lavoro come ricercatrice?

Se mi costringessero, sarebbe schiavitù uguale.

Alla fine, quello che cambia la percezione è solo una cosa: c'è il sesso di mezzo.


----------



## ToyGirl (19 Luglio 2012)

Appunto, c'è il sesso di mezzo.

Ed affittare il proprio ingegno o la propria forza fisica non è assimilabile all'affittare la propria Lei o il proprio Lui...

In natura la femmina si concede al maschio più forte, che la copre. 

Nella società evoluta, la donna dovrebbe fare sesso perchè gli piace. Non perchè si svende o perchè deve solo procreare, come fanno appunto... gli animali...


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Appunto, c'è il sesso di mezzo.
> 
> *Ed affittare il proprio ingegno o la propria forza fisica non è assimilabile all'affittare la propria Lei o il proprio Lui...
> *
> ...




Why not?
Si usa una propria caratteristica fisica, e anche le proprie capacità.
Se io sono a psto con me stessa mentre lo faccio, why not?
Lo Stato decide cosa è illegale, non cosa è immorale.


Curiosità: a questo punto, vieteresti anche il mestiere delle modelle? Anche loro affittano il proprio corpo.


----------



## ToyGirl (19 Luglio 2012)

Lo Stato può decidere che è illegale ciò che pensa sia immorale. Lo fa relativamente alla donazione degli organi.

Una persona potrebbe vivere con un solo rene. Una qualità della vita ridotta, certo. Ma d'altra parte anche fare troppo sesso, NON per piacere, procura problemi fisici spesso permanenti.

La verità è che è un VIZIO troppo diffuso, sia dalla parte degli uomini che delle donne che lo fanno (soldi facili), e vietarlo non converrebbe perchè ci sarebbe la rivoluzione. Il popolino non si allarma se gli togli lavoro, casa, diritto di procreare (come conseguenza), ma se gli togli la figa/il giocattolino si... 

La vagina ed il pene non sono parti del corpo qualunque e dubito che farli usare da chiunque sia dignitoso quanto pulire i cessi. Io preferirei stare con le mani nella cacca per tutto il giorno.

Dovremo essere evoluti abbastanza per conoscere la differenza tra un lavoro vero e un mercificio di qualcosa che non dovrebbe essere SEMPRE disponibile a chi paga. Perchè non siamo più animali. O sbaglio?

Forse qualcuno continuerà ad esserlo per molto tempo ma, mi dispiace, io ritengo più evoluta una donna che vuole godere senza svendersi.

Perchè se tu pensi che sia giusto non potresti farlo? Te l'ho detto, perchè se vigesse il buonsenso e lo Stato lo vietasse, dovresti rispettare le leggi come ognuno di noi.

Le modelle si fanno fotografare... non accolgono un estraneo dentro di loro


----------



## Tubarao (19 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Secondo me la libertà umana deve avere un limite, altrimenti diventa anarchia.


Perchè non te ne vai in Afghanistan, ti metti un bel chador del cazzo e ci liberi della tua presenza e di queste tue perle di saggezza ? Ci sono intere generazioni che sono morte per darti la libertà di dirle, queste emerite stronzate. Oppure sei una di quelle che sostengono che un bel pò di olio di ricino non ha mai fatto male a nessuno. 

Altra cosa: se l'uomo non fosse l'animale imperfetto che è, l'Anarchia sarebbe la più alta forma di governo possibile, purtroppo utopistica.


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Lo Stato può decidere che è illegale ciò che pensa sia immorale. *Lo fa relativamente alla donazione degli organi.
> *lo Stato non dice sia immorale, cerca di evitare gli abusi.
> 
> Una persona potrebbe vivere con un solo rene. Una qualità della vita ridotta, certo. Ma d'altra parte anche fare troppo sesso, NON per piacere, procura problemi fisici spesso permanenti.
> ...



.


----------



## lunaiena (19 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Perchè penso che la vera emancipazione sarebbe toglierci definitivamente dal mercato. Non essere più comprabili e/o affittabili, da nessuno!


Non riesco a seguire sto discorso..

Mi chiedo?
Se io voglio mettermi sul mercato ma saranno fatti miei?


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Lo Stato può decidere che è illegale ciò che pensa sia immorale. Lo fa relativamente alla donazione degli organi.
> 
> Una persona potrebbe vivere con un solo rene. Una qualità della vita ridotta, certo. Ma d'altra parte anche fare troppo sesso, NON per piacere, procura problemi fisici spesso permanenti.
> 
> ...



Qui ci vuole Padre Amorth,  sappiate fin da ora che non sarà facile


----------



## perplesso (19 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Lo Stato può decidere che è illegale ciò che pensa sia immorale. Lo fa relativamente alla donazione degli organi.
> 
> Una persona potrebbe vivere con un solo rene. Una qualità della vita ridotta, certo. Ma d'altra parte anche fare troppo sesso, NON per piacere, procura problemi fisici spesso permanenti.
> 
> ...


Attenta....gli stati che rendono illegale ciò che ritengono immorale di solito se la prendono maggiormente proprio con le donne.

prova a pensare alla situazione in Arabia Saudita o in Iran.  stati etici per definizione


----------



## contepinceton (19 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Attenta....gli stati che rendono illegale ciò che ritengono immorale di solito se la prendono maggiormente proprio con le donne.
> 
> prova a pensare alla situazione in Arabia Saudita o in Iran.  stati etici per definizione


Stati in cui piaccia o non piaccia gli uomini parlano alle donne in pubblico solo se si tratta di certe donne...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Lo Stato può decidere che è illegale ciò che pensa sia immorale. Lo fa relativamente alla donazione degli organi.
> 
> Una persona potrebbe vivere con un solo rene. Una qualità della vita ridotta, certo. Ma d'altra parte anche fare troppo sesso, NON per piacere, procura problemi fisici spesso permanenti.
> 
> ...



Le modelle in molti casi *violentano* il loro corpo per renderlo atto a indossare capi striminziti creati da artisti: 

e lo fanno ....indovina......per *denaro
*


----------



## perplesso (19 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Stati in cui piaccia o non piaccia gli uomini parlano alle donne in pubblico solo se si tratta di certe donne...


ma nemmeno.   tieni presente che sia ad Al Azhar che a Qom si discute del fatto che la comunicazione via internet possa essere o meno conforme ai principi della Shari'a


----------



## ToyGirl (19 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Lo Stato può decidere che è illegale ciò che pensa sia immorale. *Lo fa relativamente alla donazione degli organi.
> lo Stato non dice sia immorale, cerca di evitare gli abusi.
> *


*No, lo vieta proprio, altro che evitare gli abusi...
**



			Una persona potrebbe vivere con un solo rene. Una qualità della vita ridotta, certo. Ma d'altra parte anche fare troppo sesso, NON per piacere, procura problemi fisici spesso permanenti.
Anche lavorare come un mulo per 14 ore al giorno. Esistono regolamentazioni, ed esisterebbero pure per la prostituzione, una volta legale.

Clicca per espandere...


**
Ah, si può regolamentare tutto se c'è la volontà di farlo... Ma fino a prova contraria uno Stato tanto più è giusto quanto più rispecchia la volontà, almeno apparente, dei cittadini.

Rispondi a questo: perchè TU non ti prostituisci?

Qual è il pensiero o il valore morale che ti vieta di farlo?

Ti piacerebbe prostituirti?

Se la risposta all'ultima domanda è NO, pensa che la maggioranza delle donne di questo Paese la pensa come te. E allora un legislatore serio dovrebbe rispettare la volontà delle donne del suo popolo, non portare avanti un vizio vecchio e segno di una mentalità retrograda.

E' ipocrita approvare la prostituzione però non volerla per sè stessi, per le proprie figlie, per le proprie madri e per le proprie amiche più strette.




La vagina ed il pene non sono parti del corpo qualunque opinione tua personale. e dubito che farli usare da chiunque sia dignitoso quanto pulire i cessi. Io preferirei stare con le mani nella cacca per tutto il giorno. nessuno ti obbligherebbe a prostituirti.

Clicca per espandere...



Non è un'opinione mia personale, è biologia: il pene e la vagina servono a procreare e a procurare il piacere più bello ed importante per l'essere umano, che è l'orgasmo. Svenderli ad un estraneo per qualche denaro è un'offesa all'evoluzione e alla nostra umanità.




			Dovremo essere evoluti abbastanza per conoscere la differenza tra un lavoro vero e un mercificio di qualcosa chenon dovrebbe essere SEMPRE disponibile a chi paga. Perchè non siamo più animali. O sbaglio? Why not? A te non va, ok. Ma se io mi sento assolutamente linda e pinta a prostituirmi, a guadagnare soldi (facili sticazzi :smile: ) onestamente, e se voglio poter fare sesso quando voglio, e non voglio avere una relazione?

Clicca per espandere...


Non è che ogni cosa dev'essere lecita solo perchè a te va. 




			Forse qualcuno continuerà ad esserlo per molto tempo ma, mi dispiace, io ritengo più evoluta una donna che vuole godere senza svendersi. Il punto della prostituzione non è che chi si prostituisce gode. Chi si prostituisce guadagna soldi.

Clicca per espandere...


Chi preferisce guadagnare soldi svendendosi non è una donna evoluta.




			Perchè se tu pensi che sia giusto non potresti farlo? Te l'ho detto, perchè se vigesse il buonsenso e lo Stato lo vietasse, dovresti rispettare le leggi come ognuno di noi.
Concordo con Tuba. Pericolosamente vicino a stati "morali" con la sharia.
E se lo Stato decidesse che è immorale tradire? mettersi la gonna corta? Fare sesso che non sia "canonico"?

Clicca per espandere...


Io rispetto la volontà popolare. Se lo Stato decidesse cose che vanno totalmente in contrasto con ciò che è la mia volontà, me ne andrei altrove. Prova a chiedere a chiunque se accetta la prostituzione. Ma non per gli altri, per sè stesso. Nessuno la accetta. E questa è la dimostrazione, ancora di più, di che paese di vecchi viziosi ipocriti...
Io almeno lo dico apertamente che mi fa schifo e che la vieterei. Non posso pensare che esistono persone che valgono meno di me e si abbassano a tanto pur di guadagnare qualcosa in più.

Se la mamma e il papà di una prostituta non gli hanno insegnato cosa vuol dire il rispetto di sé stesse, è giusto che gli venga imposto.




			Le modelle si fanno fotografare... non accolgono un estraneo dentro di loro 

Mercificazione del corpo comunque. Oggetti.

Clicca per espandere...

Vendono la loro bellezza, non la loro figa... 

Tu preferiresti fare la modella o la prostituta?*


----------



## ToyGirl (19 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Attenta....gli stati che rendono illegale ciò che ritengono immorale di solito se la prendono maggiormente proprio con le donne.
> 
> prova a pensare alla situazione in Arabia Saudita o in Iran.  stati etici per definizione


In Italia c'è la Costituzione e sarebbe impossibile far venir meno la parità tra i sessi come succede in quei paesi dittatoriali...

Anche se ultimamente, è diventata un pezzo di carta straccia, ahimè


----------



## Tebe (19 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> *In Italia c'è la Costituzione e sarebbe impossibile far venir meno la parità tra i sessi come succede in quei paesi dittatoriali...*
> 
> Anche se ultimamente, è diventata un pezzo di carta straccia, ahimè


Toy...siamo esattamente a quel livello.

Io non sono femminista e mi sento assolutamente pari a prescindere ma non è un posto per donne l'italia e siamo molto lontani da una vera parità.

Soprattutto per colpa nostra. Sempre mio pensiero


----------



## ToyGirl (19 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Le modelle in molti casi *violentano* il loro corpo per renderlo atto a indossare capi striminziti creati da artisti:
> 
> e lo fanno ....indovina......per *denaro
> *


Le prostitute ogni giorno violentano la loro intimità per denaro  E più ci sono prostitute, più le donne che scopano liberamente saranno insultate e discriminate. Perchè ancora ci dobbiamo... concedere?


----------



## perplesso (19 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> In Italia c'è la Costituzione e sarebbe impossibile far venir meno la parità tra i sessi come succede in quei paesi dittatoriali...
> 
> Anche se ultimamente, è diventata un pezzo di carta straccia, ahimè


la costituzione italiana è discutibilissima in molti punti,ma almeno sul valore della laicità delle istituzioni è buona.

quello che vorrei farti notare è che il tuo ragionamento nel lungo periodo ti si ritorcerebbe contro.

perchè quando lo stato si arroga oltre un certo limite di decidere sulla base della morale,si apre la strada a quelle tentazioni che hanno come obbiettivo il venir meno della parità di genere.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Le prostitute ogni giorno violentano la loro intimità per denaro  E più ci sono prostitute, più le donne che scopano liberamente saranno insultate e discriminate. Perchè ancora ci dobbiamo... concedere?



ma io non mi concedo, quando vedo un tipo che mi piace e a cui piaccio gli do cinque minuti per decidere se venire a letto con me:

*PERCHE' LO VOGLIO IO *​  se capisci cosa intendo


----------



## ToyGirl (19 Luglio 2012)

Hai ragione, perpl. E' pericoloso.

Io vorrei tanto sapere se c'è qualche stato che l'ha fatto, a parte... le dittature, ovvio. E com'è andata a finire.

Non mi sembrano così avanti, comunque, i paesi in cui la prostituzione è tanta, addirittura in vetrina. 

Un mio amico inglese timidissimo mi racconta che a Londra è pieno di ubriaconi perchè gli uomini, da sobri, non sanno più parlare con le donne...


----------



## ToyGirl (19 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma io non mi concedo, quando vedo un tipo che mi piace e a cui piaccio gli do cinque minuti per decidere se venire a letto con me:
> 
> *PERCHE' LO VOGLIO IO *​  se capisci cosa intendo


Almeno tu ti scopi un uomo.

Loro si scopano... i soldi


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Almeno tu ti scopi un uomo.
> 
> *Loro si scopano... i soldi*



no, non ce la faccio a capirla...sarà il troppo lavoro

comunque io mi sono prostituita, sai?

e non svenduta, ho guadagnato un bel pò quella volta
non mi ha fatto schifo
ho goduto come una pazza

peccato che l'età ormai avanza, magari faccio ancora in tempo a fare qualche bel colpaccio


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> *No, lo vieta proprio, altro che evitare gli abusi...
> **
> Non perchè è immorale
> **
> ...


Le prostitute mi sa che possono mangiare meglio


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Le prostitute mi sa che possono mangiare meglio



hai ragione Nau

dove lavoro io ho assistito a scene allucinanti

modelle costrette a riporre il cibo che avevano preso sotto gli insulti delle loro assistenti


----------



## perplesso (19 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Hai ragione, perpl. E' pericoloso.
> 
> Io vorrei tanto sapere se c'è qualche stato che l'ha fatto, a parte... le dittature, ovvio. E com'è andata a finire.
> 
> ...


gli stati etici sono quasi sempre dittatoriali.  proprio perchè la missione di uno stato totalitario è "creare" un essere umano "nuovo" e conforme ai principi o del partito o della religione dominante.

sono timidissimo anch'io,specialmente con le donne,credimi.

ma quello che ti dice il tuo amico è una belinata. gli inglesi,come gli scandinavi,bevono per bere.

quello del bere per farsi coraggio e provarci con le ragazze è una scusa


----------



## perplesso (19 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> hai ragione Nau
> 
> dove lavoro io ho assistito a scene allucinanti
> 
> modelle costrette a riporre il cibo che avevano preso sotto gli insulti delle loro assistenti


semplice nazismo commerciale.


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> hai ragione Nau
> 
> dove lavoro io ho assistito a scene allucinanti
> 
> modelle costrette a riporre il cibo che avevano preso sotto gli insulti delle loro assistenti



che tristezza...

Ecco. Sinceramente. Spero davvero che mia figlia non voglia fare la modella.

Cmq, ascoltando certe esperienze, mi era venuta la curiosità di prostituirmi (tipo escort, ovviamente). Ho rinunciato perchè 1-non sono proprio nella posizione per farlo 2-tutti i clienti mi fregherebbero! Sono proprio una tonta per certe cose.

Ah, sì 3-sono una scorfana inguardabile


----------



## perplesso (19 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> che tristezza...
> 
> Ecco. Sinceramente. Spero davvero che mia figlia non voglia fare la modella.
> 
> ...


1-nessuna in realtà lo sarebbe.   ma lo fanno per i soldi,che notoriamente fanno vedè pur'i cecati,dicono
2-quello è il vero problema,allora 
3-ma non scrivere eresie


----------



## ToyGirl (19 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *no, non ce la faccio a capirla...sarà il troppo lavoro*
> 
> comunque io mi sono prostituita, sai?
> 
> ...


Scopi per soldi e non per puro piacere, ti scopi i soldi invece che un uomo 

E' ovvio che non ti ha fatto schifo, altrimenti non l'avresti fatto. 

Anche io ho giocato a fare la prostituta con il mio ragazzo (con i soldi VERI) come tu avrai giocato a farlo con uno che ti piaceva. Perchè dico questo? Non ti conosco ma ho l'impressione che una donna decisa come te non andrebbe con un uomo che gli fa schifo. Purtroppo una che lo fa per mestiere, lo deve fare, prima o poi.

Se scrivi "quella volta", ho l'impressione che non è stato un mestiere, per te.


----------



## ToyGirl (19 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> che tristezza...
> 
> Ecco. Sinceramente. Spero davvero che mia figlia non voglia fare la modella.
> 
> ...


Non ci credo che sono solo queste le motivazioni.

Accetteresti che tua figlia facesse la prostituta?

Io non accetterei, per le persone a cui voglio bene, nessun mestiere troppo degradante. La modella anche. Di più la prostituta.


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> 1-nessuna in realtà lo sarebbe.   ma lo fanno per i soldi,che notoriamente fanno vedè pur'i cecati,dicono
> 2-quello è il vero problema,allora
> 3-ma non scrivere eresie



Ma sei sicuro sicuro di essere un timido?


----------



## perplesso (19 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma sei sicuro sicuro di essere un timido?


internet è una maschera ideale per noi timidi.

per dirti a voce le stesse cose che scrivo qui ci metterei ore e diverrei di tutti i colori dell'arcobaleno


----------



## lunaiena (19 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Toy...siamo esattamente a quel livello.
> 
> Io non sono femminista e mi sento assolutamente pari a prescindere ma non è un posto per donne l'italia e siamo molto lontani da una vera parità.
> 
> Soprattutto per colpa nostra. Sempre mio pensiero


Per colpa nostra come hai ragione...


----------



## perplesso (19 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no, non ce la faccio a capirla...sarà il troppo lavoro
> 
> comunque io mi sono prostituita, sai?
> 
> ...


era un gioco.   hai puntato sicura della tua giocata e hai vinto.

più che escortismo sembra blackjack.  una ragazza molto sicura dei suoi mezzi.


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Non ci credo che sono solo queste le motivazioni.
> 
> Accetteresti che tua figlia facesse la prostituta?
> 
> Io non accetterei, per le persone a cui voglio bene, nessun mestiere troppo degradante. La modella anche. Di più la prostituta.



Ripeto.
Spero che abbia altre ambizioni, perchè valuto molto le capacità intellettuali, e so quanto è bello e gratificante sforzarsi e combattere per raggiungere i propri obiettivi. E sarei felice che anche mia figlia provasse queste sensazioni.

Ma se da grande* desiderasse *farlo, ripeto, vorrei che lo potesse fare in sicurezza etc etc.
Toy, davvero spero che mia figlia non desideri quello ma altro, perchè a mio parere c'è molto di meglio da fare, ma ti assicuro che esistono donne che fanno le escort per scelta.


----------



## ToyGirl (19 Luglio 2012)

*



			Ah, si può regolamentare tutto se c'è la volontà di farlo... Ma fino a prova contraria uno Stato tanto più è giusto quanto più rispecchia la volontà, almeno apparente, dei cittadini.

Rispondi a questo: perchè TU non ti prostituisci?

Qual è il pensiero o il valore morale che ti vieta di farlo?

Ti piacerebbe prostituirti?

Se la risposta all'ultima domanda è NO, pensa che la maggioranza delle donne di questo Paese la pensa come te. E allora un legislatore serio dovrebbe rispettare la volontà delle donne del suo popolo, non portare avanti un vizio vecchio e segno di una mentalità retrograda.

Tu sei una astronauta? Perchè no? Qual'è il pensiero o valore morale che ti vieta di farlo? :smile:

Io non mi prostituisco perchè faccio qualcos'altro che mi piace molto ma molto di più.
Una volta mi è stato proposto qualcosa di simile. Non avevo lo stomaco. Ma non ho lo stomaco neppure per fare il dottore.
Spero che mia figlia non si prostituisca, perchè spero che abbia un cervello e ambizioni diverse, ma se da grande fosse una bella ragazza senza arte nè parte (dubito, ma immaginiamo) e trovasse divertente l'idea (non credere, ce ne sono di donne così), bè, spererei che potesse farlo in sicurezza e, appunto, dignità, decidendo lei quando chi e dove, pagando le tasse, etc etc.

Clicca per espandere...



Oddio, paragonare un astronauta ad una prostituta........ **

Con quello che hai scritto, soprattutto la speranza che la tua prole non faccia questo "mestiere" riconosci che fare la prostituta sia un mestiere di serie B...

Che vuol dire che abbia un cervello? Se per te è un lavoro come gli altri e di pari dignità, non dovresti dire che chi fa la prostituta non usa il cervello...
**



			Non è un'opinione mia personale, è biologia: il pene e la vagina servono a procreare e a procurare il piacere più bello ed importante per l'essere umano, che è l'orgasmo. Svenderli ad un estraneo per qualche denaro è un'offesa all'evoluzione e alla nostra umanità.
		
Clicca per espandere...

*


> *
> Eppure vivi anche senza pene e vagina, senza stomaco è più difficile :smile:*


*
Non credo vivrei senza la vagina * E mi piace pensare che nessuno può comprarmi.
*
Un amico dice che tutti hanno un prezzo, solo che per qualcuno è più alto.

Io voglio pensare che in questo mondo qualcuno non ce l'ha, un prezzo.






Non è che una cosa deve essere illecita solo perchè a te non va.

Clicca per espandere...


A me e alla maggioranza delle donne... con un cervello (l'hai detto tu....)





			Argh.
Ok. Per ora la "volontà popolare" di questo forum indica che l'unica che vorrebbe rendere la prostituzione illegale sei tu.
Se lo Stato decide cose in contrasto con quello che penso, accetto, rispetto e... lotto.
Il sottolineato... quindi il punto è che visto che tu non riesci a metterti nei panni di una donna che sceglie di prostituirsi, automaticamente vuol dire che appartiene a una persona che vale meno di te e che si abbassa?
Tu tradisci. Ci sono persone cui fa schifo etc etc. Concludi di essere una persona che si abbassa, immorale etc etc, ammetti che i tuoi genitori ti hanno educato male, oppure no?
		
Clicca per espandere...

La volontà popolare di questo forum indica che nessuna fa la prostituta. Quindi non vi piace... O sbaglio?

Io sono rigida su questo tema perchè penso che la troppa libertà faccia male. Voi preferite dare più libertà, anche a qualcosa che non vi piace ma che non vi danneggia, piuttosto che porre dei limiti.

Alla fine contano i risultati. Per ora mi sembra che legalizzare la prostituzione abbia solo portato lo Stato a guadagnare di più dalle tasse... ma non ha diminuito il fenomeno, anzi....

Si, penso di abbassarmi e di essere immorale, a tradire. I miei genitori purtroppo hanno fatto il possibile, ma è servito poco, sono nata così **

Comunque le non modelle e le non prostitute mangiano bene e scopano ancora meglio *


----------



## contepinceton (19 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Non ci credo che sono solo queste le motivazioni.
> 
> Accetteresti che tua figlia facesse la prostituta?
> 
> Io non accetterei, per le persone a cui voglio bene, nessun mestiere troppo degradante. La modella anche. Di più la prostituta.


Però la questione è molto complessa.
Io faccio la donna di piacere. Tu l'operaia.
Tu mi dici...che lavoro degradante che fai.
Io ti rispondo si...vero...mi ci vuole un pelo sullo stomaco che non sai...ma per fortuna con un giorno di lavoro ragranello quello che a te danno per un mese di dure fatiche...di insulti di caporeparti ecc..ecc..ecc..

Vediamo posso scegliere finchè voglio di fare il pornodivo...
Non ho i numeri...
Nè...le misure...
E non mi metto certo a dire che chi fa il pornodivo è un attore fallito...ha solo sfruttato a suo vantaggio delle opportunità...
La storia di Rocco Siffredi che incontra nel suo cammino prima Gabriel Pontello e poi il regista John Stagliano ha fatto la fortuna di un ragazzo di provincia.

Faccio altro esempio...
Sono un massaggiatore.
Ho studiato per esercitare questo mestiere.
Da me vengono delle signore con il mal di schiena.
Un giorno non si sa come una mi fa capire che le piacerebbe dell'altro da me.
Ok le pratico del sesso orale.
Fatalità sta signora va in estasi.
Scopro così per caso di avere un talento linguistico.
Lei ne parla alle amiche...
E finisce che guadagno di più con la lingua che non con le mani.

Vedi Toy...
Io sono un musicista classico.
I guadagni e i cachet per noi sono irrisori al confronto delle stars della musica leggera.

Allora nella mia vita mi è capitato anche di fare il pianobar per sbarcare il lunario.
Ovvio mi sentivo molto umiliato e dicevo, speriamo che non lo sappia mai nessuno, e che ciò non incida nella mia carriera.

Poi è difficile creare un albo professionale prostituta e fare un patentino e un'iscrizione con la partita iva, e cosa ti scrivo poi nella fattura? Rapporto sessuale?

Non possiamo mai dimenticare il valore simbolico del sesso.
Altrimenti come mai una semplice scopata fatta con un altro che non sia il nostro partner ci mette così in crisi?

Infine e non voglio essere polemico...
Mi pare che tutto lo scandalizzarsi sulla prostituzione provenga sempre da donne che non hanno i numeri per esercitare questa professione.

Ma ammetto sciallamente che se na dona mi desse dieci euro per un'ora di sesso con me...mi sentirei ultra figo no?
Però poi penso...e se lei non mi piace...cosa faccio? Cioè già sono Pipino il breve...

Pensateci voi uomini...
Facciamo i pornodivi...o i gigolò...
VOi riuscite a farvelo tirare da una estranea che non vi piace...ma che è lì che ha pagato solo per ricevere un bel rapporto sessuale?

Cioè io al limite penso a quelle signore che occasionalmente, per capriccio, per arrotondare, per noia, per gioco...fanno le belle di giorno...

Posso dire anche che donne insospettabili...nella mia vita mi hanno fatto capire...se sei "carino" con me...la ciccietta c'è...


----------



## ToyGirl (19 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ripeto.
> Spero che abbia altre ambizioni, perchè valuto molto le capacità intellettuali, e so quanto è bello e gratificante sforzarsi e combattere per raggiungere i propri obiettivi. E sarei felice che anche mia figlia provasse queste sensazioni.
> 
> Ma se da grande* desiderasse *farlo, ripeto, vorrei che lo potesse fare in sicurezza etc etc.
> Toy, davvero spero che mia figlia non desideri quello ma altro, perchè a mio parere c'è molto di meglio da fare, ma ti assicuro che esistono donne che fanno le escort per scelta.


Scusami, ho letto ora e ti ho risposto.

Io non ho figli, ma se avrò una figlia e lei mi dicesse che vuole fare la prostituta, prima gliele darei di santa ragione e poi la obbligherei a leggere libri e guardare documentari sull'argomento... Così capisce cosa significa.
Se poi continua a voler fare la prostituta, la faccio chiudere in collegio. Quello delle suore.

Vedi, sono abbastanza coerente con il mio pensiero


----------



## contepinceton (19 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Scusami, ho letto ora e ti ho risposto.
> 
> Io non ho figli, ma se avrò una figlia e lei mi dicesse che vuole fare la prostituta, prima gliele darei di santa ragione e poi la obbligherei a leggere libri e guardare documentari sull'argomento... Così capisce cosa significa.
> Se poi continua a voler fare la prostituta, la faccio chiudere in collegio. Quello delle suore.
> ...


Hai letto qui?
http://www.tradimento.net/49-amore-e-sesso/16976-pagarsi-gli-studi!


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Luglio 2012)

Non quoto perchè si stava facendo un pò di confusione.

Sì, ci sono mestieri che apprezzo di più e altri meno, per quanto riguarda mia figlia.
Apprezzo i lavori dove ti metti in gioco, dove combatti e ti impegni per raggiungere degli obiettivi. Come ho detto, trovo che sia una sensazione fantastica, la gratificazione professionale, e la desidererei per mia figlia.

Questo non toglie che ogni lavoro ha la sua dignità, se fatto bene.
E ogni lavoro ha le sue gratificazioni.

Il discorso della "troppa libertà" mi fa rabbrividire.
Si va davvero verso la dittatura così.
Per me: libertà finisce dove inizia quella di un altro.
Due persone che si mettono d'accordo per fare sesso per soldi, per me dovrebbero avere il diritto di farlo.
E uno Stato responsabile, considerando la realtà dei fatti, dovrebbe attivarsi per rendere questo mestiere sicuro, spazzando via la schiavitù sessuale e le violenze.


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Scusami, ho letto ora e ti ho risposto.
> 
> Io non ho figli, ma se avrò una figlia e lei mi dicesse che vuole fare la prostituta, prima gliele darei di santa ragione e poi la obbligherei a leggere libri e guardare documentari sull'argomento... Così capisce cosa significa.
> Se poi continua a voler fare la prostituta, la faccio chiudere in collegio. Quello delle suore.
> ...



E accetteresti che i tuoi ti menassero e ti mettessero in collegio perchè tradisci?


----------



## perplesso (19 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> *
> 
> Oddio, paragonare un astronauta ad una prostituta........ [/COLOR]**
> 
> ...


*

Toy....lo stato italiano NON ha legalizzato la prostituzione.  non la penalizza. cosa assai diversa

ma per ora,chi va sulla Versiliana,non torna a casa con la ricevuta........*


----------



## ToyGirl (19 Luglio 2012)

Ti quoto al cento per cento quando dici questo:

"Sì, ci sono mestieri che apprezzo di più e altri meno, per quanto riguarda mia figlia.
Apprezzo i lavori dove ti metti in gioco, dove combatti e ti impegni per raggiungere degli obiettivi. Come ho detto, trovo che sia una sensazione fantastica, la gratificazione professionale, e la desidererei per mia figlia."

La differenza è nell'approccio... Tu preferisci dare più libertà a tutti. Io no.

Ma non perchè sono fascista o bigotta. Perchè vedo che dare troppa libertà porta le persone a non avere davvero più valori morali.


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Ti quoto al cento per cento quando dici questo:
> 
> "Sì, ci sono mestieri che apprezzo di più e altri meno, per quanto riguarda mia figlia.
> Apprezzo i lavori dove ti metti in gioco, dove combatti e ti impegni per raggiungere degli obiettivi. Come ho detto, trovo che sia una sensazione fantastica, la gratificazione professionale, e la desidererei per mia figlia."
> ...



Mi piace pensare che i valori morali siano veri quando li eserciti perchè vuoi, non perchè devi.
E che la propria morale ed etica personale si costruisca con la famiglia, la crescita, i pensieri, il confronto, e chi più ne ha più ne metta.
Non con le proibizioni.


----------



## ToyGirl (19 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Hai letto qui?
> http://www.tradimento.net/49-amore-e-sesso/16976-pagarsi-gli-studi!


Si, ho anche risposto...


----------



## ToyGirl (19 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi piace pensare che i valori morali siano veri quando li eserciti perchè vuoi, non perchè devi.
> E che la propria morale ed etica personale si costruisca con la famiglia, la crescita, i pensieri, il confronto, e chi più ne ha più ne metta.
> Non con le proibizioni.


Ma magari...

Per me è un'utopia, adesso.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Ti quoto al cento per cento quando dici questo:
> 
> "Sì, ci sono mestieri che apprezzo di più e altri meno, per quanto riguarda mia figlia.
> Apprezzo i lavori dove ti metti in gioco, dove combatti e ti impegni per raggiungere degli obiettivi. Come ho detto, trovo che sia una sensazione fantastica, la gratificazione professionale, e la desidererei per mia figlia."
> ...


A me sembra che ognuno abbia i propri valori morali.
Piuttosto nella nostra società le persone si sono ribellate ai valori morali imposti da una certa cultura.
Questo è il vero discorso perchè le chiese si sono svuotate.
Perchè molti non ci stavano più dentro con un Dio, che anzichè essere un padre buono e misericordioso, era uno con il fucile in mano che condannava ogni cosa che facevi.

Se parliamo di valori morali, a me sembra che oggigiorno, si dica...anche le puttane hanno la dignità di persone.
Sono altre le persone che hanno perso la dignità agli occhi dell'italiano medio:
La classe politica soprattutto
E a seguire i dirigenti.

Cioè è scandaloso fare la puttana
O leggere certe cose nei giornali in questi giorni?

Mi sembra che l'unico valore morale imperante oggi sia: mi arrichisco alle spalle altrui.

Farei io comunque la nuova tassa per le prostitute: IMU
Imposta sulla Mona Ufficializzata.

Poi in passato si parlò tanto di pornotax...poi si scoprì che se è un'impresa impossibile fare emergere tutto il lavoro nero che c'è in Italia...così era impossibile tassare un mondo stranissimo ed effimero come quello del porno...in cui...uno che conosco dai tempi del Dams...divenne prima Luigi l'Atomico, poi  Dario Lussuria, poi Rodolfo Babilonia e poi casso l'ìho appena beccato su fb....AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH....mioddio...quella volta...AHAHAHAHAHAHAA


----------



## ToyGirl (19 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però la questione è molto complessa.
> Io faccio la donna di piacere. Tu l'operaia.
> Tu mi dici...che lavoro degradante che fai.
> Io ti rispondo si...vero...mi ci vuole un pelo sullo stomaco che non sai...ma per fortuna con un giorno di lavoro ragranello quello che a te danno per un mese di dure fatiche...di insulti di caporeparti ecc..ecc..ecc..
> ...


Tu pensi certe cose perchè parti dal presupposto che farsi pagare per il sesso sia una cosa bella. Un onore.

Io mi sentirei offesa, scusa...  Se tu ti senti onorato penso che dovresti avere più stima verso la tua persona!

Il mio "scandalizzarmi" viene dalla considerazione che c'è di meglio, da fare, che siamo più di un involucro! Non certo perchè sono invidiosa di una a cui danno TOT euro, per far sesso.

Semmai sono invidiosa di una che ha realizzato il suo sogno ed è ricca. Quella è una cosa rara.

A farsi belle ed aprire le cosce a chiunque sono brave tutte, non è che ci voglia poi molto...


----------



## ToyGirl (19 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> A me sembra che ognuno abbia i propri valori morali.
> Piuttosto nella nostra società le persone si sono ribellate ai valori morali imposti da una certa cultura.
> Questo è il vero discorso perchè le chiese si sono svuotate.
> Perchè molti non ci stavano più dentro con un Dio, che anzichè essere un padre buono e misericordioso, era uno con il fucile in mano che condannava ogni cosa che facevi.
> ...


Ahahhaahahah  Anche sul pescIe, andrebbe messa! Eh scusa... Solo voi c'avete le ragazze giocattolo? Pure io voglio il mio bel giocattolino!

Le puttane certo che hanno una dignità. Il loro mestiere ce ne ha poca... Lungi da me insultare chi sceglie quella strada! 

Quanto ai politici...

"I politici hanno una loro etica. Tutta loro. Ed è una tacca più sotto di quella di un maniaco sessuale." (Woody Allen)


----------



## contepinceton (20 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Tu pensi certe cose perchè parti dal presupposto che farsi pagare per il sesso sia una cosa bella. Un onore.
> 
> Io mi sentirei offesa, scusa...  Se tu ti senti onorato penso che dovresti avere più stima verso la tua persona!
> 
> ...


Dici il vero toy...
Ma io vendo il piacere no?
Se io faccio un concerto, chi viene a sentirmi esige di passare una serata piacevole no?
Ora tu dici aprire le cosce a chiunque sono brave tutte.

Vero...
Però...
Non tutti gli uomini sono disposti a pagare bei soldi per tutte eh?
Cioè potrebbe anche invertirsi il discorso...guarda sei così cessa che se tu mi paghi provo a darti un orgasmo...ma che io paghi per finire a letto con una che decisamente non mi piace...a sarei pazienza poareto...ma anca stupido no eh?

Poi mettiamo che io sia una figona.
Ok...150 euro per due ore di sciallanza.
Arrivi tu cliente...
Non mi piaci?
Ti dico con te no....
Perchè tanto sul mio cellulare ho altri dieci che aspettano...

Prima di legalizzare la prostituzione...combattiamo la piaga dello sfruttamento no?
Cioè queste donne che sono sulla strada...mica lo fanno per scelta o per vocazione eh?
Ma per costrizione a suon di botte eh?


----------



## sienne (20 Luglio 2012)

Ciao,

Etica … morale … che paroloni … 

Imporre una morale per farla diventare un’etica sociale … interessante … 
e secondo quale pensiero morale? Quello cattolico? Toyano? … ma fammi il piacere … 

La libertà di scelta è sacrosanta!!! 

Ogni morale imposta è immorale!!!

Non è da tutti fare il medico, il carpentiere, la commessa o la prostituta … 

Il problema sta nelle condizioni che queste persone esercitano il loro mestiere!!! 

Ho una buona conoscente che fa la prostituta ... ha due figlie ... è una persona bellissima ... 

se dovesse leggere quello che scrivi, si offenderebbe di brutto ... sono persone come te, 

che tolgono la dignità a queste persone che esercitano questo mestiere per scelta!!!


Sienne


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> *No, lo vieta proprio, altro che evitare gli abusi...
> **
> 
> **
> ...



Scusa Toy, ti posso dare un consiglio, dovresti raccogliere tutte le tue teorie e scrivere un libro, le tue teorie per la loro assurdità, di sicuro faranno discutere molto i lettori, da esperto di marketing penso che ne venderesti tantissimi. 
L'unico problema che lo dovrai pubblicare on demand, non credo che protesti riuscirci in altri modi.


Maurizio


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Dici il vero toy...*
> Ma io vendo il piacere no?
> Se io faccio un concerto, chi viene a sentirmi esige di passare una serata piacevole no?
> Ora tu dici aprire le cosce a chiunque sono brave tutte.
> ...



*dice il vero?*

e tu quoti le cazzate di questa ?

CHI E' IL LAMA INFOIATO, QUI?

mi dispace Conte, io non ti rubino....ma perdi 1000 punti al giorno


----------



## lothar57 (20 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *dice il vero?*
> 
> e tu quoti le cazzate di questa ?
> 
> ...


ciao Chiaretta..perdonami sai che non leggo quasi niente..ma mi pare che esageri..Tou e'un'utente forse scomodo..ma ha diritto di dire la sua.come tutti..dico bene??

Ieri sera ero a casa solo,per pura curiosita',non lo facevo da un'anno ho guardato sito di incontri..e'incredibile quante sono...molte sembrano troppo giovani.
Allora la GdF invece che rompere le palle ai suv..che vada li'..hanno il cell e la foto no??


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Chiaretta..perdonami sai che non leggo quasi niente..ma mi pare che esageri..Tou e'un'utente forse scomodo..ma ha diritto di dire la sua.come tutti..dico bene??
> 
> Ieri sera ero a casa solo,per pura curiosita',non lo facevo da un'anno ho guardato sito di incontri..e'incredibile quante sono...molte sembrano troppo giovani.
> *Allora la GdF invece che rompere le palle ai suv..che vada li'..hanno il cell e la foto no??*


Certo che può dire la sua, io ieri le ho anche risposto e ho cercato di comprendere il suo punto di vista
Ho anche scritto che qualche buono spunto ce l'ha

Ma lei dice tutto e il contrario di tutto
mescola argomenti che non c'entrano niente tra loro come la legalità e la moralità, che fra l'altro dimostra di avere sotto i tacchi pur atteggiandosene a paladina

infine lei e il conte l'altro giorno hanno inscenato un siparietto nel quale si insultavano velatamente altri utenti
dando loro dei lama infoiati

e queste cose mi fanno incazzare


----------



## lunaiena (20 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> *No, lo vieta proprio, altro che evitare gli abusi...
> **
> 
> **
> ...



Ma che problemi hai avuto con gli uomini?
Tu vuoi usare loro come pensi che loro usino te ....ma credimi non  così....


----------



## Sole (20 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Certo che può dire la sua, io ieri le ho anche risposto e ho cercato di comprendere il suo punto di vista
> Ho anche scritto che qualche buono spunto ce l'ha
> 
> Ma lei dice tutto e il contrario di tutto
> ...


Fanno incazzare pure me. E per farmi incazzare ce ne vuole.

L'insulto velato è quanto di più squallido possa esistere. All'insulto diretto puoi replicare. Davanti a chi ti insulta velatamente e _senza fare nomi _non puoi fare nulla, perchè l'insulto velato e senza nomi può voler dire tutto e il contrario di tutto.

Vigliacco e disonesto, a mio parere.

Ma tipico, ormai si sa.

E se arriva pure il rubino il quadro è di una scontatezza disarmante.


----------



## Simy (20 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Certo che può dire la sua, io ieri le ho anche risposto e ho cercato di comprendere il suo punto di vista
> Ho anche scritto che qualche buono spunto ce l'ha
> 
> Ma lei dice tutto e il contrario di tutto
> ...





Sole ha detto:


> Fanno incazzare pure me. E per farmi incazzare ce ne vuole.
> 
> L'insulto velato è quanto di più squallido possa esistere. All'insulto diretto puoi replicare. Davanti a chi ti insulta velatamente e _senza fare nomi _non puoi fare nulla, perchè l'insulto velato e senza nomi può voler dire tutto e il contrario di tutto.
> 
> ...


:up::up:


----------



## Nocciola (20 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Certo che può dire la sua, io ieri le ho anche risposto e ho cercato di comprendere il suo punto di vista
> Ho anche scritto che qualche buono spunto ce l'ha
> 
> Ma lei dice tutto e il contrario di tutto
> ...





Sole ha detto:


> Fanno incazzare pure me. E per farmi incazzare ce ne vuole.
> 
> L'insulto velato è quanto di più squallido possa esistere. All'insulto diretto puoi replicare. Davanti a chi ti insulta velatamente e _senza fare nomi _non puoi fare nulla, perchè l'insulto velato e senza nomi può voler dire tutto e il contrario di tutto.
> 
> ...


Quoto entrambe:up:


----------



## sienne (20 Luglio 2012)

Ciao Lothar,

Spesso tu fai confusione …

Lei non è scomoda, perché porta avanti un suo ragionamento o punto di vista … 

Ma perché non riesce a sostenere un discorso ...

Raggira e distorce gli argomenti a proprio piacimento … e senza senso … 

Poteva diventare veramente una discussione interessante, mettendo a confronto, che ne 

so … il modello svedese e quello olandese della prostituzione ad esempio …

Ma difronte a un certo atteggiamento … si è disarmati … e ciò infastidisce …


sienne


----------



## ToyGirl (21 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *dice il vero?*
> 
> e tu quoti le cazzate di questa ?
> 
> ...


Non è una cazzata, è un legittimo punto di vista.

Certo una che accosta un giochino erotico di una notte al fare la prostituta tutti i giorni, ne capirà tantissimo... 

Ma fammi il piacere! Sei solo una sborona.


----------



## ToyGirl (21 Luglio 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> Etica … morale … che paroloni …
> 
> ...


La tua amica si dovrebbe offendere perchè una donna con un cervello potrebbe fare ben altro piuttosto che fare questo "mestiere", non certo per il pensiero, legittimo, di un'estranea.

E ho fatto una doverosa premessa: NON ho nulla contro le prostitute, semmai mi danno fastidio gli uomini che ci vanno e che vogliono ancora COMPRARE il sesso.

Sicuramente è una persona come me e come te, ma è una persona rassegnata...


----------



## ToyGirl (21 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma che problemi hai avuto con gli uomini?
> Tu vuoi usare loro come pensi che loro usino te ....ma credimi non  così....


Veramente io penso che gli uomini che usino le donne siano molto pochi... ma sempre troppi per quella che dovrebbe essere la giusta... misura!


----------



## ToyGirl (21 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Chiaretta..perdonami sai che non leggo quasi niente..ma mi pare che esageri..Tou e'un'utente forse scomodo..ma ha diritto di dire la sua.come tutti..dico bene??
> 
> Ieri sera ero a casa solo,per pura curiosita',non lo facevo da un'anno ho guardato sito di incontri..e'incredibile quante sono...molte sembrano troppo giovani.
> Allora la GdF invece che rompere le palle ai suv..che vada li'..hanno il cell e la foto no??


La cosa bruttissima è che molti siti di escort hanno anche le recensioni e quando le leggi ti rendi conto di che razza di "maschi" ci siano in giro...

Io ho diversi amici. Persone che hanno anche scopato e basta. Ma nessuno avrebbe il coraggio di, cito le parole di uno di loro, "buttarlo dentro ad una donna senza magari esserci presi nemmeno un caffè e sapendo che gratis non sarebbe mai venuta con uno come me".


----------



## contepinceton (21 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> La cosa bruttissima è che molti siti di escort hanno anche le recensioni e quando le leggi ti rendi conto di che razza di "maschi" ci siano in giro...
> 
> Io ho diversi amici. Persone che hanno anche scopato e basta. Ma nessuno avrebbe il coraggio di, cito le parole di uno di loro, "buttarlo dentro ad una donna senza magari esserci presi nemmeno un caffè e sapendo che gratis non sarebbe mai venuta con uno come me".


Hai letto sto articolo? Toy? è incredibile...

http://antifeminist.altervista.org/analisimedia/mercificazione_corpo_donne.html

Ma dai sullo scopare e basta, è semplice no?
Bisogna essere sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda...
No neanch'io conosco uomini così.


----------



## ToyGirl (21 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Hai letto sto articolo? Toy? è incredibile...
> 
> http://antifeminist.altervista.org/analisimedia/mercificazione_corpo_donne.html
> 
> ...


E' un articolo estremo, come lo sono le persone che loro stessi criticano...

Pensare che le donne, in televisione, o che le prostitute che scelgono quel mestiere, siano vittime, è davvero sbagliato. Io non lo penso. Credo che si svendano ma non sono vittime, assolutamente.

Sul fatto che anche il corpo maschile viene mercificato, hanno ragione...
A me da' fastidio anche quella, quindi non penso di essere così femminista


----------



## Hellseven (21 Luglio 2012)

*Ahi ahi ahi*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Hai letto sto articolo? Toy? è incredibile...
> 
> http://antifeminist.altervista.org/analisimedia/mercificazione_corpo_donne.html
> 
> ...


sento odore di finto perbenismo, di malcelato puritanesimo, di odiosa menzogna: da che mondo è mondo ci sono gli uomini, ci sono le donne, c'è il sesso a pagamento e gli uomini vanno a puttane perché svuotare le palle è pur sempre un'esigenza primaria ed ancestrale. Stop. Negare questo significa negare l'essenza stessa dell'indole sessuale maschile. E lanci la prima pietra l'utente maschio di questo forum che non ha mai speso un soldino per andare a mignotte. Non gli dovrebbe credere nessuno che si ritenga dotato di buon senso e percezione del reale.


----------



## ToyGirl (21 Luglio 2012)

Ma speriamo di no dai  Penso che i maschietti di questo forum, a parte qualcuno, non abbiano alcuna difficoltà a rimediare sesso.


----------



## Sole (21 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Fanno incazzare pure me. E per farmi incazzare ce ne vuole.
> 
> L'insulto velato è quanto di più squallido possa esistere. All'insulto diretto puoi replicare. Davanti a chi ti insulta velatamente e _senza fare nomi _non puoi fare nulla, perchè l'insulto velato e senza nomi può voler dire tutto e il contrario di tutto.
> 
> ...


Toh, è arrivato


----------



## Simy (21 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Toh, è arrivato


 era scontato no?


----------



## Sole (21 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> era scontato no?


Ma certo 

Pensavo arrivasse prima.


----------



## Simy (21 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma certo
> 
> Pensavo arrivasse prima.


Dai tempo al tempo! sempre di corsa tu!


----------



## Sole (21 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Dai tempo al tempo! sempre di corsa tu!


Eh lo so. Prima di rubinare si devono distribuire in giro un po' di smeraldi... in effetti c'è bisogno di tempo


----------



## Simy (21 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Eh lo so. Prima di rubinare si devono distribuire in giro un po' di smeraldi... in effetti c'è bisogno di tempo


 già!  
.....sarebbe pure ora che me ne vada a dormire in realtà....


----------



## Nocciola (21 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Eh lo so. Prima di rubinare si devono distribuire in giro un po' di smeraldi... in effetti c'è bisogno di tempo


Deve averne distribuiti parecchi perché ho un rubino anch'io per aver quotato


Ahahahah


----------



## Eretteo (21 Luglio 2012)

yangfiltro ha detto:


> sento odore di finto perbenismo, di malcelato puritanesimo, di odiosa menzogna: da che mondo è mondo ci sono gli uomini, ci sono le donne, c'è il sesso a pagamento e gli uomini vanno a puttane perché svuotare le palle è pur sempre un'esigenza primaria ed ancestrale. Stop. Negare questo significa negare l'essenza stessa dell'indole sessuale maschile. E lanci la prima pietra l'utente maschio di questo forum che non ha mai speso un soldino per andare a mignotte. Non gli dovrebbe credere nessuno che si ritenga dotato di buon senso e percezione del reale.



I casi sono due;
1-la temperatura ha superato i 40° Celsius,ed invece di scrivere collegando il cervello si e' adoperato l'ano.....basta attaccare il condizionatore ed il neurone raffreddato tornera' in funzione....
2-chi scrive ritiene che il neurone sia funzionante;in tal caso basta farsi legare ad un palo come insegnano in medio oriente,e poi attendere serenamente la gragnuola di pietre in arrivo.
La cosa positiva e' che,anche per oggi,la quotidiana minchiata l'ho letta.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Non è una cazzata, è un legittimo punto di vista.
> 
> Certo una che accosta un giochino erotico di una notte al fare la prostituta tutti i giorni, ne capirà tantissimo...
> 
> Ma fammi il piacere! Sei solo una sborona.



bella, ci risentiamo quando avrai scopato almeno un quarto di quello che ho fatto io


fatti pure pompare dal martello pneumatico, va
chissà che qualche scossa al cervello ti dia una resettata


----------



## sienne (21 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> La tua amica si dovrebbe offendere perchè una donna con un cervello potrebbe fare ben altro piuttosto che fare questo "mestiere", non certo per il pensiero, legittimo, di un'estranea.
> 
> E ho fatto una doverosa premessa: NON ho nulla contro le prostitute, semmai mi danno fastidio gli uomini che ci vanno e che vogliono ancora COMPRARE il sesso.
> 
> Sicuramente è una persona come me e come te, ma è una persona rassegnata...


Ciao,

il tuo pensiero non è legittimo ... perché non è conforme alla legge o ad una dottrina morale. 

il tuo pensiero si basa su che cosa? ...

sei piena di pregiudizi ...

poi ti lamenti quando gli altri lo fanno con te ... 

sei peggiore ... 

oltre ad avere pensieri sparsi senza senso e connessione ... offendi ...



sienne


----------



## contepinceton (21 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> bella, ci risentiamo quando avrai scopato almeno un quarto di quello che ho fatto io
> 
> 
> fatti pure pompare dal martello pneumatico, va
> chissà che qualche scossa al cervello ti dia una resettata


E questo sarebbe il tuo target?
Eh?
Contesti Toy...
Ma poi ti metti al suo livello...

E fai la morale al conte? Eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (21 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> bella, ci risentiamo quando avrai scopato almeno un quarto di quello che ho fatto io
> 
> 
> fatti pure pompare dal martello pneumatico, va
> chissà che qualche scossa al cervello ti dia una resettata


Sei sempre la più grande, Chiara :up:


----------



## ToyGirl (22 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> bella, ci risentiamo quando avrai scopato almeno un quarto di quello che ho fatto io
> 
> 
> fatti pure pompare dal martello pneumatico, va
> chissà che qualche scossa al cervello ti dia una resettata


Io non scopo per sentirmi grande, lo faccio perchè mi piace fare sesso 

Poi, scoperò anche meno di te, ma ne traggo ogni beneficio dato che ho sempre il sorriso sulle labbra. La tua acidità è la conferma che certe persone sono talmente piene di rabbia che nemmeno praticare una delle attività più belle al mondo può renderle migliori, da questo punto di vista.


----------



## ToyGirl (23 Luglio 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> il tuo pensiero non è legittimo ... perché non è conforme alla legge o ad una dottrina morale.
> 
> ...


Non esiste alcuna legge in Italia che incoraggi la prostituzione ma anzi, esistono numerose ordinanze che vietano, di fatto, quella di strada  Il mio pensiero è perfettamente conforme.

Si può dire che il mio pensiero sia rigido e moralista, non certo senza senso. Il senso è chiarissimo, non credo che il sesso debba essere una merce e chi lo compra ritengo sia una persona retrograda e maschilista che vada educata a rispettare le donne e anche sè stesso, soprattutto oggi, in un mondo in cui chiunque può procurarsi del sesso libero e piacevole senza troppi sforzi. La prostituzione aveva un senso quando non c'erano tante interazioni tra uomini e donne. Adesso che senso ha? Dimmelo tu che sei tanto comprensivo 

Mi sono lamentata dei pregiudizi? Eh no, qui toppi alla grande. Per me chiunque può pensare quello che vuole su di me anche basandosi sull'apparenza ma *nessuno* ha il diritto di insultarmi. C'è modo e modo di esprimere il proprio pensiero.


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Sei sempre la più grande, Chiara :up:




QUOTONE !!


----------



## perplesso (23 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> La cosa bruttissima è che molti siti di escort hanno anche le recensioni e quando le leggi ti rendi conto di che razza di "maschi" ci siano in giro...
> 
> Io ho diversi amici. Persone che hanno anche scopato e basta. Ma nessuno avrebbe il coraggio di, cito le parole di uno di loro, "buttarlo dentro ad una donna senza magari esserci presi nemmeno un caffè e sapendo che gratis non sarebbe mai venuta con uno come me".


che di mezzuomini sia pieno il mondo ok.

che senza prostitute in tanti non saprebbero ancora com'è fatto il corpo di una donna,ok

Ma l'idea che prospetti tu....riesce ad essere persino peggiore del male cui dovrebbe rimediare.

In poche parole,quello che vorresti tu,non aiuta a liberare le donne,ma rischia di farle passare da una schiavitù ad un'altra.

Sempre ribadendo che la differenza oggigiorno tra una schiava del sesso ed una che lo fa....per guadagnare tanto in poco tempo....è data dal prezzo che viene chiesto


----------



## perplesso (23 Luglio 2012)

yangfiltro ha detto:


> sento odore di finto perbenismo, di malcelato puritanesimo, di odiosa menzogna: da che mondo è mondo ci sono gli uomini, ci sono le donne, c'è il sesso a pagamento e gli uomini vanno a puttane perché svuotare le palle è pur sempre un'esigenza primaria ed ancestrale. Stop. Negare questo significa negare l'essenza stessa dell'indole sessuale maschile. E lanci la prima pietra l'utente maschio di questo forum che non ha mai speso un soldino per andare a mignotte. Non gli dovrebbe credere nessuno che si ritenga dotato di buon senso e percezione del reale.


mai andato a schiave.   mai pensato di andarci.

mai fatto turismo sessuale.   non mi si alzerebbe neppure,usando il corpo di una schiava o avendo la coscienza che lei è lì solo per i 200 euro sul comodino.

mai sentitomi uno sfigato o un disadattato per questo.

Domande?


----------



## ToyGirl (23 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> che di mezzuomini sia pieno il mondo ok.
> 
> che senza prostitute in tanti non saprebbero ancora com'è fatto il corpo di una donna,ok
> 
> ...


Tu pensi che vietando la prostituzione, crescerebbe il mercato delle schiave del sesso?

Può darsi. Nel sistema Italia sicuramente. Manca la polizia per fare controlli veri. Mancano le carceri per arrestare e si fanno indulti... si condona...

Non ci crederai ma in Svezia la prostituzione è illegale dal 1999...

http://www.cafebabel.it/article/41220/legislazione-europea-contro-la-prostituzione.html


----------



## sienne (23 Luglio 2012)

Ciao,

Quello che non mi piace è il punto di partenza … 

Il discorso parte da una personalissima valutazione … da un giudizio personale … su altre persone … 
negando loro la libertà di scelta … e classificandoli … bruttissimo!!!

Ma la realtà com’è? … È da li, che bisogna partire … 

Ho cercato un po’ in giro … non si trovano dati rappresentativi … 
probabilmente perché andrebbero contro a molte “ideologie” del cavolo … 

Ho trovato solo dei dati americani (la ricerca parte da un’altra domanda, ma riporta dati generali sulla prostituzione)

http://www.riverfronttimes.com/2011...underage-prostitution-sex-trafficking-minors/

Qualche dato interessante, che riguarda questa discussione …



45% della prostituzione riguarda il sesso maschile (fenomeno, che non riguarda allora solo la donna)
10% sono sfruttati (perciò la maggioranza lavora per scelta)
90% sono americani … non stranieri …
 
Partendo da un tale quadro … crollano molti stereotipi ... e la legge in Svezia dovrebbe far riflettere molto!

Da dove parte questa legge? Parte che la donna è vista come vittima e l’uomo come criminale e perciò può essere condannato … cioè parte dal punto di vista “della violenza contro le donne” … e qui il primo errore (orrore!!!) perché non rispecchia il quadro della realtà e cioè che una gran parte sono anche gli uomini che si prostituiscono …

Tralasciamo quest’aspetto non proprio irrilevante …  in Francia l’anno scorso il governo stava prendendo questa via … e guarda un po’ chi è sceso in piazza a protestare? … Le prostitute!!! … Ora loro protestano contro una legge che le dovrebbe proteggere dalla violenza … ma di che cosa esattamente, visto che è una scelta personale? … da loro stesse allora? … Ciò dovrebbe far riflettere … 

Allora qui ci troviamo di fronte ad un grosso problema: loro scelgono liberamente questo mestiere … ma la legge dice, che è una violenza verso la donna … allora queste prostitute vanno protette da loro stessi? … Che visione si ha della prostituta a questo punto? Di una “minorata di mente”? … Di una persona che non sa distinguere tra il bene ed il male? … Ma stiamo scherzando? 

Bisogna smetterla di partire secondo i propri punti di vista e volerli imporre agli altri!!! 

Bisogna ascoltare cosa vogliono loro … e loro chiedono – almeno è quello che ho capito io finora, da singole testimonianze, perché una ricerca generale e priva d’interessi, non viene fatta – PROTEZIONE E DI POTER ESERCITARE IN PIENA SICUREZZA!!!!

Inoltre in Svezia proclamano tanto che la prostituzione è diminuita ... ma dati concreti della attuale situazione non ce ne sono. A me è quello che interessa ... come stanno coloro che continuano (perché continuano alla grande, ma si è solo spostato) ... stanno meglio? ... peggio? ... Se ne parla di tutte quelle barche che salgono ogni giorno per il turismo di sesso? NO ... è ipocrisia bella e buona ... 

sienne


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Io non scopo per sentirmi grande, lo faccio perchè mi piace fare sesso
> 
> Poi, scoperò anche meno di te, ma ne traggo ogni beneficio dato che ho sempre il sorriso sulle labbra. La tua acidità è la conferma che certe persone sono talmente piene di rabbia che nemmeno praticare una delle attività più belle al mondo può renderle migliori, da questo punto di vista.


Hai sempre il sorriso sulle labbra? non si direbbe, da come scrivi vedo una certa frustazione e malessere in te.


Maurizio


----------



## Simy (23 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> era scontato no?


ops..  è arrivato il rubino... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (23 Luglio 2012)

Io sono daccordo con il rendere illegale il tradimento 
E' un atto così violento e così meschino che è assimilabile a  quello di chi picchia il partner.


----------



## dammi un nome (23 Luglio 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Piu' che altro la rendesse.......e sarebbe una delle leggi piu' idiote della storia dell'homo sapiens sapiens,l'unico effetto di rendere illegale una cosa che c'e' da sempre e sempre ci sara',e' di aumentarne a dismisura il prezzo,come l'alcool in america durante il proibizionismo.
> Gia' ai nostri giorni il sesso e' ignominiosamente sopravvalutato (il giusto valore di una pompata era ai tempi dell'antica Roma,quando con 2 monete ti compravi una focaccia con le olive ed una brocca di vino,e con altre 2 scopavi la cameriera),sarebbe piuttosto il caso di fare come nel ventennio fascista;case chiuse rigidamente controllate sotto il profilo sanitario ed una montagna di soldi per lo stato,cosi' da abbassare le altre tasse.


:up:


----------



## sienne (23 Luglio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io sono daccordo con il rendere illegale il tradimento
> E' un atto così violento e così meschino che è assimilabile a  quello di chi picchia il partner.


Ciao Daniele,

infatti ... ti quoto ... :up:

sienne


----------



## sienne (23 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ops..  è arrivato il rubino... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ciao Simy ... 

ti faccio compagnia ... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

anche se ho ricevuto anche uno verde ... 

sienne

ora arriverà il prossimo ... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (23 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Non esiste alcuna legge in Italia che incoraggi la prostituzione ma anzi, esistono numerose ordinanze che vietano, di fatto, quella di strada
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ciao,

ho preso il vizio di non leggere tutto … sorry … 

tu hai una tua idea dell’uomo che va a prostitute … e questo è un pregiudizio …

tu hai definito la mia conoscente una che non usa il cervello e che potesse fare di meglio … questo è dare un’opinione … è giudicare. 

Non importa … 

Nel tuo ultimo post porti l’esempio della Svezia … con tanto di sorriso … ma quella legge vede la donna come vittima e tu stessa qualche post prima avevi detto che per te la donna non è una vittima … mi spieghi allora perché lo riporti come esempio, se la base non corrisponde alle tue idee?

Non importa … 

Comunque … non ci sono delle ricerche che riportano i motivi perché gli uomini vanno a prostitute …

Io ora mi baso su quello che mi ha raccontato la mia conoscente. La sua clientela fissa è composta da uomini molto soli … anche se sposati. Quella occasionale si basa soprattutto su uomini che sono di passaggio o alle prime armi o che cerca compagnia ecc. ecc. 

Non tutti gli uomini sono portati a rimorchiare … a spalmare alla donna del miele intorno al muso per portarla a letto. Credo che ci sia l’uomo che ha molta difficoltà … non credo che sia così facile oggi … forse sotto alcuni aspetti, per alcuni uomini, è diventato persino più difficile … 

Tu parli di un tipo d’uomo che purtroppo si rincontra ovunque … non è un problema legato alla prostituzione, ma a un tipo di mentalità … e credo che in Italia questa mentalità sia ancora molto frequente … basta leggere un po’ di cronaca e statistica di violenza alle donne nelle mura di casa … ma ciò è un altro discorso … 

Vedi, questa mia conoscente … è brutto quello che dico ora … è lei che sfrutta l’uomo … la sua debolezza, il suo portafoglio … lei detta le regole e dice NO, quando il cliente non le piace o quando la proposta non le sta bene …


Lei ha preso questa scelta di vita, non perché è stata costretta dalle circostanze, ma perché lo voleva … voleva molti soldi, lavorando poco e avere molto tempo per se e le figlie. Infatti … non lavora tanto, frequenta in continuazione corsi e fa viaggi con le figlie … è soddisfatta … non le manca niente … 

Perciò credo, che il problema non stia nella prostituzione per scelta … credo che sia importantissimo rispettare le scelte … e garantire sicurezza … chi sono io a mettere becco e a giudicare le scelte altrui? 

Il problema lo vedo nella prostituzione minorile, nella violenza e nella costrizione … 



sienne


----------



## Simy (23 Luglio 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Simy ...
> 
> ti faccio compagnia ... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
dai ti do un verde io... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (23 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> dai ti do un verde io... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ciao ...

ricambio con piacere ...

:bacio:

sienne ... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (23 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Tu pensi che vietando la prostituzione, crescerebbe il mercato delle schiave del sesso?
> 
> Può darsi. Nel sistema Italia sicuramente. Manca la polizia per fare controlli veri. Mancano le carceri per arrestare e si fanno indulti... si condona...
> 
> ...


tu lo sai che con l'Oresund ci si mette meno andare in Danimarca e da lì in Olanda di quanto ci metterei io a venire da te per portarti a cena fuori?


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu lo sai che con l'Oresund ci mette meno andare in Danimarca e da lì in Olanda di _quanto ci metterei io a venire da te per portarti a cena fuori_?


Ah-ah!


----------



## perplesso (23 Luglio 2012)

ah ah de che?


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> ah ah de che?


Era tipo un ah-ahhhhhhh!, quello quando becchi qualcuno che fa qualcosa come mettere le dita nel vasetto di marmellata, una cosa così.


----------



## perplesso (23 Luglio 2012)

quell'uomo,mi sa che ti stai facendo un film in testa.......


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> quell'uomo,mi sa che ti stai facendo un film in testa.......


Vuoi?


----------



## Daniele (23 Luglio 2012)

Prostituzione? Ok, ditemi carissime donne, se voleste solo sesso e solo quello senza pensare alla persona e via dicendo, non trovereste del sesso nel giro di 30 minuti netti? E non parlo di uomini cessi, ma parlo di uomini mediamente piacenti. Conosco pochi uomini che ad una prposta femminile in tal senso direbbero "No grazie, sai preferisco le pippe!!!". Che poi le donne non lo facciano sono emeriti cazzi loro, ma per una donna rimorchiare per del semplice sesso è facile come rubare una caramella ad un infante. Per un uomo invece cosa comporta? Comporta molta fatica, comporta essere brillante nella maniera in cui la donna lo vede brillante e non nella maniera in cui lui lo è...e diciamocelo, comporta spese, a volte davvero ingenti per avere indietro qualcosa di non certo (cosa che per la donna che vuole sesso invece è certa). Non ditemi che voi non agite così e bla bla bla, ho sentito troppe volte donne dire una cosa e comunque fare l'esatto opposto senza rendersene conto.
L'uomo ribilancia la possibilità che ha la donna di trovare facili avventurre con l'utilizzo del mercimonio di alcune donne, deprecabile? Forse, ma di certo funzionale al bisogno.


----------



## ToyGirl (23 Luglio 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ho preso il vizio di non leggere tutto … sorry …
> 
> ...


Non mi dire sienne che fare la prostituta sia un lavoro con cui si impiega tantissimo il proprio ingegno...  Pensi seriamente che la tua amica non potrebbe trovare un lavoro migliore, se volesse? Forse preferisce avere più soldi.
Benissimo. Ma questo non rende il mestiere.. "piacevole" o come gli altri e soprattutto non cancella il fatto che ci sono tantissime donne che questo "mestiere" lo fanno costrette da altri. A lei piacerà SOLO per i soldi ma non venirmi a dire che la sua vita sociale è come le altre, che trova facilmente un fidanzato, che non ha problemi sessuali nella sua sfera intima. Quanto allo sfruttare gli uomini... bah, se lo meritano anche.

Una persona sola ha mille strade per combattere la sua solitudine. L'ultima strada è proprio la prostituzione. Diciamo le cose come stanno, ad un uomo che ci va manca la vagina E BASTA...

Alla fine tutti questi uomini scelgono di pagare per qualcosa che potrebbero avere tranquillamente, se solo usassero più la testa e meno il loro istinto.
Sfido qualsiasi donna a mettersi con un frequentatore abituale di prostitute...

Io ho premesso che non considero una vittima una donna che fa questo lavoro consapevolmente, tuttavia bisogna ammettere che la maggioranza delle donne che lo fanno sono costrette e comunque, CHI FA questo lavoro, non ha alcun beneficio a lungo termine e la maggioranza se ne pente, nonostante i bei soldoni.

Allora le strade sono due: legalizzare o vietare.

La Svezia ha scelto di vietare di comprare sesso, ma non di venderlo... Cosa vuol dire questo? Che solo il cliente viene punito, se beccato, non la prostituta. E mi sembra giusto, la prostituta non dev'essere punita, soprattutto se è costretta a farlo.
Le statistiche parlano chiaro, da quel dì la prostituzione è diminuita tantissimo.
La Svezia si può permettere di vietare questo mestiere perchè ha un sistema economico tra i migliori al mondo, basato sulla socialdemocrazia.

L'Italia è uno sputo della Svezia, da ogni punto di vista.

Spero vivamente che non diventeremo come quei paesi dove si mettono le donne in vetrina  perchè a questo porta, la libertà sfrenata.


----------



## ToyGirl (23 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu lo sai che con l'Oresund ci si mette meno andare in Danimarca e da lì in Olanda di quanto ci metterei io a venire da te per portarti a cena fuori?




Non ci sono mai stata nei paesi scandinavi ma vorrei tanto!


----------



## ToyGirl (23 Luglio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Prostituzione? Ok, ditemi carissime donne, se voleste solo sesso e solo quello senza pensare alla persona e via dicendo, non trovereste del sesso nel giro di 30 minuti netti? E non parlo di uomini cessi, ma parlo di uomini mediamente piacenti. Conosco pochi uomini che ad una prposta femminile in tal senso direbbero "No grazie, sai preferisco le pippe!!!". Che poi le donne non lo facciano sono emeriti cazzi loro, ma per una donna rimorchiare per del semplice sesso è facile come rubare una caramella ad un infante. Per un uomo invece cosa comporta? Comporta molta fatica, comporta essere brillante nella maniera in cui la donna lo vede brillante e non nella maniera in cui lui lo è...e diciamocelo, comporta spese, a volte davvero ingenti per avere indietro qualcosa di non certo (cosa che per la donna che vuole sesso invece è certa). Non ditemi che voi non agite così e bla bla bla, ho sentito troppe volte donne dire una cosa e comunque fare l'esatto opposto senza rendersene conto.
> *L'uomo ribilancia la possibilità che ha la donna di trovare facili avventurre con l'utilizzo del mercimonio di alcune donne, deprecabile? Forse, ma di certo funzionale al bisogno.*


Guarda che per l'uomo, OGGI, non è così difficile scopare. Certo, dipende da come si pone... una persona gentile ed educata non avrà alcuna difficoltà! Penso si possa pretendere un minimo.


----------



## lothar57 (23 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Guarda che per l'uomo, OGGI, non è così difficile scopare. Certo, dipende da come si pone... una persona gentile ed educata non avrà alcuna difficoltà! Penso si possa pretendere un minimo.



ma non sai quanti frustrati ci sono...impediti nel lavoro,nella vita..in auto...in tutto.pagare e'squallido deprimente e schifoso per l'igiene...comunque servono.io conoscevo un tizio che scopava solo cosi'..le conosceva tutte..poveretto..ifatti e'sotto terra.
....concordo..pieno di donne che non aspettano altro...


----------



## battiato63 (23 Luglio 2012)

:mrgreen::mrgreen:





ToyGirl ha detto:


> Non ci sono mai stata nei paesi scandinavi ma vorrei tanto!


ti va di fare un giro nei paesi bassi?:mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (23 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Non ci sono mai stata nei paesi scandinavi ma vorrei tanto!


se te la cavi con l'inglese,non avresti problemi.

ma quello che volevo dire è che:

1-gli svedesi sono solitamente troppo impegnati a bere per pensare alle donne
2-l'esempio dell'Oresund serviva proprio a dire che anche in Svezia pagare per sesso è vietato,chi è interessato può rapidamente spostarsi a Copenaghen e aggirare l'ostacolo.

quindi,le statistiche,oltre che lette,vanno anche interpretate.....


----------



## ToyGirl (23 Luglio 2012)

Infatti! Ho un amico single di 29 anni che non ha mai fatto sesso con una donna. E si chiede il perchè 
E' intelligente, non è brutto, lavora. Però è una PALLA allucinante. E' capace di parlare solo delle sue passioni e non ascolta mai...


----------



## ToyGirl (23 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> se te la cavi con l'inglese,non avresti problemi.
> 
> ma quello che volevo dire è che:
> 
> ...


Sapevo che gli inglesi erano abituati ad ubriacarsi! 

Non è un problema comunque, se trovassi uno svedese come si deve potrei anche portarlo verso un'altra "dipendenza" :rotfl:

Non ho colto il significato del tuo esempio, comunque non penso che tutti gli svedesi potenziali frequentatori di prostitute vadano in Danimarca. 
Qualcuno ci avrà anche rinunciato ad andare a mignotte.

In fondo quanti italiani potevano andare in Svizzera per comprare il latte per neonati, che da noi costava molto, ad un prezzo più basso?....


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Infatti! Ho un amico single di 29 anni che non ha mai fatto sesso con una donna. E si chiede il perchè
> E' intelligente, non è brutto, lavora. Però è una PALLA allucinante. E' capace di parlare solo delle sue passioni e non ascolta mai...


Ascoltare te la vedo molto dura.

Maurizio


----------



## perplesso (23 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Sapevo che gli inglesi erano abituati ad ubriacarsi!
> 
> Non è un problema comunque, se trovassi uno svedese come si deve potrei anche portarlo verso un'altra "dipendenza" :rotfl:
> 
> ...


In Svizzera,anche per comprare sigarette e certi farmaci?  c'era chi lo faceva quasi di mestiere.......

Sì,rinunciare gli svedesi han rinunciato.....si dedicano di più all'alcool.

era per dire che chi è mentalmente predisposto alle dipendenze,passa solo da una all'altra.

Noto in te una certa diffidenza verso il concetto di libertà individuale.....


----------



## ToyGirl (23 Luglio 2012)

Sono più vicina al concetto di libertà collettiva.

Mi piacerebbe che ognuno di noi ponesse dei limiti, alla sua libertà, per stare meglio tutti.

Chiedere al genere maschile di non pagare per il sesso mi sembra una richiesta giusta... OGGI.

All'epoca dei miei nonni si pagava abitualmente per fare sesso e la cosa aveva un senso perchè le interazioni uomo - donna erano limitatissime. Un uomo non poteva andare con una donna prima di sposarsi perchè altrimenti l'avrebbe svergognata e sarebbe stato costretto a sposarla.


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Sono più vicina al concetto di libertà collettiva.
> 
> Mi piacerebbe che ognuno di noi ponesse dei limiti, alla sua libertà, per stare meglio tutti.
> 
> ...


ma dove abitava tuo nonno ?

Maurizio


----------



## perplesso (23 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Sono più vicina al concetto di libertà collettiva.
> 
> Mi piacerebbe che ognuno di noi ponesse dei limiti, alla sua libertà, per stare meglio tutti.
> 
> ...


le libertà collettive sono una contraddizione in termini. le libertà o sono individuali e negative o non sono.

mah...se è vero che le interrelazioni apparenti tra i sessi sono aumentate esponenzialmente nel giro di 3 generazioni...quelle reali restano molto problematiche,a mio parere per colpa nostra,di noi uomini.

anche se spesso anche voi mi parete disorientate.....perchè non abituate ad usare il potere di scelta che avete.
sbaglio?


----------



## oscuro (23 Luglio 2012)

*Maurizio*

Dove abitava il nonno di toy?A tor di quinto....!!:rotfl:


----------



## ToyGirl (23 Luglio 2012)

Io penso che parte della colpa ce l'abbiano anche alcune donne, colpevoli di portare avanti l'altra faccia di una mentalità retrograda e maschilista: farsi comprare e concedersi...

Di fronte a questo io sono disorientata.

Il potere di scelta è bello quando è da stimolo, per gli uomini, ad essere persone migliori...


----------



## oscuro (23 Luglio 2012)

*Per*

Per fortuna che ad alcune donne non è richiesto concedersi perchè nessuno le vorrebbe comprare!!:rotfl:


----------



## ToyGirl (23 Luglio 2012)

Una donna basta che fa uno schiocco e trova sempre un uomo disponibile per fare sesso 

Un uomo, se non è gentile e nemmeno educato, ha solo due chances: pagare una prostituta o rimediare una disperata senza autostima.


----------



## perplesso (23 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Una donna basta che fa uno schiocco e trova sempre un uomo disponibile per fare sesso
> 
> Un uomo, se non è gentile e nemmeno educato, ha solo due chances: pagare una prostituta o rimediare una disperata senza autostima.


quando dici che basta essere gentili e presentarsi "bene" è sufficiente per farvi tremare il cuore.....a qualsiasi titolo....stai scherzando,vero?


----------



## oscuro (23 Luglio 2012)

*Toy*

Si,discorso valido per le donne in generale,tu come fai toy?delle donne non hai alcun crisma!!!:rotfl:


----------



## ToyGirl (23 Luglio 2012)

*X perplesso*

Tremare il cuore... esagerato! 

Intendevo per fare sesso!

Secondo me si, basta essere gentili ed educati. Mica bisogna per forza fare regali e regalini...


----------



## perplesso (23 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,discorso valido per le donne in generale,tu come fai toy?delle donne non hai alcun crisma!!!:rotfl:


lo sai che 6 pesante come un piombino da 3 chili attaccato al belino?

ed ignoratevi.......è tanto semplice....


----------



## ToyGirl (23 Luglio 2012)

Appunto...


----------



## oscuro (23 Luglio 2012)

*Perplesso*

Fatti gli affari tuoi!


----------



## ToyGirl (23 Luglio 2012)

IGNORAMI. 

Hai detto più volte ciò che pensi di me. Mi è indifferente, figurati agli altri.


----------



## perplesso (23 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Tremare il cuore... esagerato!
> 
> Intendevo per fare sesso!
> 
> Secondo me si, basta essere gentili ed educati. Mica bisogna per forza fare regali e regalini...


mah...regali.....un fiore si porta perchè mi hai sorriso. mica perchè si pensa che....

a cena ti porto per il piacere della tua compagnia.  mica perchè ci dev'essere necessariamente un dopo.....

mi aspetto che tu mi strappi i pantaloni perchè in qualche modo ti ho accesa. ma sinceramente,non mi pare di vedere in giro tanto riscontro a quello che dici tu.....


----------



## perplesso (23 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fatti gli affari tuoi!


io gli affari miei me li sto facendo,6 tu che stai trollando


----------



## oscuro (23 Luglio 2012)

*Io*

Ti ignoro quando diventi civile!Quindi andremo avanti per molto tempo!!:rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (23 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Una donna basta che fa uno schiocco e trova sempre un uomo disponibile per fare sesso
> 
> Un uomo, se non è gentile e nemmeno educato, ha solo due chances: pagare una prostituta o rimediare una disperata senza autostima.


nn posso approvare mi spiace..comunque troppo vero..intanto che mi rompevo girando per gli scaffali dell'iper,quando la moglie e'al mare l'aiuto per forza,qua'mai...notavo gli sguardi affamati degli uomini rivolti a lei.le sarebbe bastato un sorriso..e zac...noi invece super fatica...quanto e'difficile!!!!!!ma alla fine la trovi..e allora....


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> mah...regali.....un fiore si porta perchè mi hai sorriso. mica perchè si pensa che....
> 
> a cena ti porto per il piacere della tua compagnia.  mica perchè ci dev'essere necessariamente un dopo.....
> 
> mi aspetto che tu mi strappi i pantaloni perchè in qualche modo ti ho accesa. ma sinceramente,non mi pare di vedere in giro tanto riscontro a quello che dici tu.....


Hai ragione, poi se ci mettiamo, che il 70/80 % delle donne in molti casi, la usa come arma per ottenere qualcosa.

Maurizio


----------



## oscuro (23 Luglio 2012)

*Perplesso*

Non sta a te decidere se trollo o meno!!


----------



## perplesso (23 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fatti gli affari tuoi!


io gli affari miei li sto facendo.   tu invece devi necessariamente trollare ogni 3d in cui compare Toy?

no dillo,chè almeno uno si regola


----------



## ToyGirl (23 Luglio 2012)

*X perpl *

Un fiore lo puoi anche cogliere... conta il pensiero.

La cena... sicuro che va bene al primo appuntamento? Un aperitivo è molto più appropriato!

Una donna che viene con te solo per queste sciocchezze (farsi offrire la cena, farsi fare qualche regalo), vuol dire che non è veramente interessata al tuo corpo, allora meglio perderla che trovarla 

Una gentildonna, quando c'è da pagare, tira sempre fuori il portafogli e fa sesso con te perchè ti trova attraente.

Sta a voi... e a noi... sovvertire certe convenzioni inutili.

Io posso dire che faccio egregiamente la mia parte  François mi ha confessato che è stato subito colpito dal fatto che quando eravamo al bar, la prima volta che ci siamo visti, volevo offrire io... E non ha mai conosciuto una donna che voleva farlo.

Possibile?  Siamo così tirchie?


----------



## oscuro (23 Luglio 2012)

*Perplesso*

SI!Quindi?


----------



## ToyGirl (23 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> io gli affari miei li sto facendo.   tu invece devi necessariamente trollare ogni 3d in cui compare Toy?
> 
> no dillo,chè almeno uno si regola


Tanto io non me ne vado  Sono scocciata ma alla fine pensasse quello che vuole... Chi se ne frega.


----------



## oscuro (23 Luglio 2012)

*Toy*

Tu devi rimanere!Scherzi?:rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (23 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Un fiore lo puoi anche cogliere... conta il pensiero.
> 
> La cena... sicuro che va bene al primo appuntamento? Un aperitivo è molto più appropriato!
> 
> ...


mah...cena al primo appuntamento....sì può essere alquanto impegnativa.   però non mi pareva di aver accennato a primi appuntamenti....quindi,sì al primo incontro può andar bene anche una birra 

sull'offrire....non lo faccio certo per sboronaggine.  sono abituato così


----------



## ToyGirl (23 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> nn posso approvare mi spiace..comunque troppo vero..intanto che mi rompevo girando per gli scaffali dell'iper,quando la moglie e'al mare l'aiuto per forza,qua'mai...notavo gli sguardi affamati degli uomini rivolti a lei.le sarebbe bastato un sorriso..e zac...*noi invece super fatica...quanto e'difficile!!!!!!*ma alla fine la trovi..e allora....


Ma dai... Esagerato!

Un mio amico mi dice sempre che le donne separate ed in crisi di mezza età sono molto più easy, più curate e molto più interessanti delle donne più giovani.

Posso capire la difficoltà nel rimorchiare donne single per sesso ma penso sia semplicemente perchè le donne, da single, pensano più a sistemarsi che a divertirsi...


----------



## perplesso (23 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu devi rimanere!Scherzi?:rotfl:


ah onde chiarire in anticipo eventuali equivoci....il post ora te l'ho segnalato io.

visto che dici di trollare apposta......


----------



## battiato63 (23 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Un fiore lo puoi anche cogliere... conta il pensiero.
> 
> La cena... sicuro che va bene al primo appuntamento? Un aperitivo è molto più appropriato!
> 
> ...



SI :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## ToyGirl (23 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> mah...cena al primo appuntamento....sì può essere alquanto impegnativa.   però non mi pareva di aver accennato a primi appuntamenti....quindi,sì al primo incontro può andar bene anche una birra
> 
> sull'offrire....non lo faccio certo per sboronaggine.  sono abituato così


Vabbè comunque fai offrire anche a lei 

Scusa ma se una donna nemmeno fa il gesto di tirare fuori il portafogli, non ci rimani un po' male?


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> mah...cena al primo appuntamento....sì può essere alquanto impegnativa. però non mi pareva di aver accennato a primi appuntamenti....quindi,sì al primo incontro può andar bene anche una birra
> 
> sull'offrire....non lo faccio certo per sboronaggine. sono abituato così


comunque una donna che viene a cena con te ... magari vuole anche il piacere della tua compagnia. Il desiderio parte dalla testa ....IMHO


----------



## oscuro (23 Luglio 2012)

*Perplesso*

Si e per chiarire ti ho rubinato io, se devi metterti in mezzo fallo sistematicamente,non che sparisci quando il tuo attrezzo rompe le palle chiaro?


----------



## ToyGirl (23 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Hai ragione, poi se ci mettiamo, che il *70/80 % delle donne* in molti casi, la usa come arma per ottenere qualcosa.
> 
> Maurizio


Non credo siano così tante, comunque povere loro...

Io preferisco divertirmi, con la mia Lei  e non mi interessa proprio diventare parassita di un uomo.


----------



## battiato63 (23 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> comunque una donna che viene a cena con te ... magari vuole anche il piacere della tua compagnia. Il desiderio parte dalla testa ....IMHO



quale testa? :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## ToyGirl (23 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si e per chiarire ti ho rubinato io, se devi metterti in mezzo fallo sistematicamente,non che sparisci quando il tuo attrezzo rompe le palle chiaro?


E falla finita, ti stai rendendo ridicolo.


----------



## perplesso (23 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Vabbè comunque fai offrire anche a lei
> 
> Scusa ma se una donna nemmeno fa il gesto di tirare fuori il portafogli, non ci rimani un po' male?


no,perchè dovrei?


----------



## Simy (23 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> comunque una donna che viene a cena con te ... magari vuole anche il piacere della tua compagnia. Il desiderio parte dalla testa ....IMHO


:up:


----------



## lothar57 (23 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Ma dai... Esagerato!
> 
> Un mio amico mi dice sempre che le donne separate ed in crisi di mezza età sono molto più easy, più curate e molto più interessanti delle donne più giovani.
> 
> Posso capire la difficoltà nel rimorchiare donne single per sesso ma penso sia semplicemente perchè le donne, da single, pensano più a sistemarsi che a divertirsi...



tesoro io ho moglie e figli..nonche'55anni..mi vanno bene da 30 a 55..mai separate o single..sono pericolose.oddio quella che vedo ora e'single..ma a quell'eta'ci sta..

quindi capiisci...trovare quella impegnata mica e'semplice..


----------



## ToyGirl (23 Luglio 2012)

E' bello che una donna non dia per scontato che tu sei quello che paga perchè uomo!


----------



## perplesso (23 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si e per chiarire ti ho rubinato io, se devi metterti in mezzo fallo sistematicamente,non che sparisci quando il tuo attrezzo rompe le palle chiaro?


puoi rubinare quanto vuoi,non è un problema.

finchè non mi capiti tra i piedi,altrove puoi pure fare il troll,mica devo tenerti al guinzaglio.  se vieni a rompere mentre parlo,allora no.

patti chiari.....


----------



## battiato63 (23 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Non credo siano così tante, comunque povere loro...
> 
> Io preferisco divertirmi, con la mia Lei  e non mi interessa proprio diventare parassita di un uomo.



:up:


----------



## Nocciola (23 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> E' bello che una donna non dia per scontato che tu sei quello che paga perchè uomo!


Quoto


----------



## ToyGirl (23 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> tesoro io ho moglie e figli..nonche'55anni..mi vanno bene da 30 a 55..mai separate o single..sono pericolose.oddio quella che vedo ora e'single..ma a quell'eta'ci sta..
> 
> quindi capiisci...trovare quella impegnata mica e'semplice..


Suppongo che nemmeno divorziate, separate o vedove ti vadano bene...


----------



## perplesso (23 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> comunque una donna che viene a cena con te ... magari vuole anche il piacere della tua compagnia. Il desiderio parte dalla testa ....IMHO


perchè,io che ho scritto?   mi pareva di aver detto la stessa cosa......


----------



## oscuro (23 Luglio 2012)

*Perplesso*

Ahhh un altro fenomeno!Si, ti capiterò spesso fra i piedi,ma a chi vuoi far paura?Adesso i patti son chiarissimi!!:mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (23 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Suppongo che nemmeno divorziate, separate o vedove ti vadano bene...


Dio me ne scampi..un'anno fa'ne avevo trovate due...ma quando mi hanno dettato le''condizioni''sono scappato.peccato perche'erano molto belle e sopratutto classe e cultura..da vendere..


----------



## perplesso (23 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ahhh un altro fenomeno!Si, ti capiterò spesso fra i piedi,ma a chi vuoi far paura?Adesso i patti son chiarissimi!!:mrgreen:


mica devo far paura a nessuno.   solo non pensare di essere un problema.


----------



## ToyGirl (23 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Dio me ne scampi..un'anno fa'ne avevo trovate due...ma quando mi hanno dettato le''condizioni''sono scappato.peccato perche'erano molto belle e sopratutto classe e cultura..da vendere..


Che condizioni?


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto


Il pagare da parte di uomo è una forma di galateo, se una donna non si aspetta del galateo da uomo, non ha molta considerazione di quest' ultimo.


Maurizio


----------



## perplesso (23 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto


ecco,ora che 6 arrivata,questa tediosa giornata è diventata di colpo bellissima


----------



## oscuro (23 Luglio 2012)

*Be*

Be sei tu che farfugli di patti chiari,segnalazioni,tranquillo anche tu non sei un mio problema anche se stai facendo di tutto per diventarlo!!


----------



## lothar57 (23 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ahhh un altro fenomeno!Si, ti capiterò spesso fra i piedi,ma a chi vuoi far paura?Adesso i patti son chiarissimi!!:mrgreen:


oscu'..la minchia ci stracciaste....piantale perche'sto facendo alzare in volo la''sindrome del manager''..destinazione Vesuvio--ocio..che arriva....:mrgreen:at salut patacca...

sentito Mazzarri oggi in pausa...vi state esaltando per niente..senza Lavezzi siete da 10 posto....ahahahaahhah


----------



## Nocciola (23 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> ecco,ora che 6 arrivata,questa tediosa giornata è diventata di colpo bellissima


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè,io che ho scritto?  mi pareva di aver detto la stessa cosa......


Infatti volevo rassicurarti:mrgreen: perchè pareva che una donna uscisse con un uomo O per scroccare una cena O per portarselo a letto. Magari poi si finisce in un letto... perchè un uomo a cena ci ha conquistate... e non era nei piani. Magari mi sbaglio, ma ho percepito una visione del rapporto uomo-donna abbastanza lontana da quella che ho io e volevo dire la mia


----------



## battiato63 (23 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Il pagare da parte di uomo è una forma di galateo, se una donna non si aspetta del galateo da uomo, non ha molta considerazione di quest' ultimo.
> 
> 
> Maurizio


marò.. nun cià faccio   chist è peggio è nà suocera:unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## oscuro (23 Luglio 2012)

*Lothar*

E insigne?:up:


----------



## battiato63 (23 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> oscu'..la minchia ci stracciaste....piantale perche'sto facendo alzare in volo la''sindrome del manager''..destinazione Vesuvio--ocio..che arriva....:mrgreen:at salut patacca...
> 
> sentito Mazzarri oggi in pausa...vi state esaltando per niente..senza Lavezzi siete da 10 posto....ahahahaahhah


vedremo


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> comunque una donna che viene a cena con te ... magari vuole anche il piacere della tua compagnia. Il desiderio parte dalla testa ....IMHO


Qui sono molto d'accordo con te.

Maurizio


----------



## battiato63 (23 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> E insigne?:up:


oscù ne dà rett.... simm chiù fort e l'anno passato

:up:


----------



## oscuro (23 Luglio 2012)

*Battiato*

Io adoravo o pòcho...son perplesso!


----------



## lothar57 (23 Luglio 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> oscù ne dà rett.... simm chiù fort e l'anno passato
> 
> :up:



ue'guaglio..siete partenopeo pure voi..bene!!mia piace Na e i napoletani..ahahah..scrivevate ''BO-NA 600km di amore''poi le stronzate ultras hanno cancellato...

Insigne come Verratti...mai giocato in A..poi ocio Zeman giocava con 5 punte..hanno fatto 93 gol...


----------



## battiato63 (23 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io adoravo o pòcho...son perplesso!


anch'io, ma purtroppo nel calcio non esistono senimenti.. io credo che el pocho rimpiangerà molto napoli e i tifosi napoletani


----------



## perplesso (23 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Infatti volevo rassicurarti:mrgreen: perchè pareva che una donna uscisse con un uomo O per scroccare una cena O per portarselo a letto. Magari poi si finisce in un letto... perchè un uomo a cena ci ha conquistate... e non era nei piani. Magari mi sbaglio, ma ho percepito una visione del rapporto uomo-donna abbastanza lontana da quella che ho io e volevo dire la mia


hai fatto benissimo 

io volevo solo ribadire che se ti porto a cena fuori,offro io.  non perchè penso che poi allora siccome

ma perchè è il mio modo di essere,tutto qui


----------



## ToyGirl (23 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Il pagare da parte di uomo è una forma di galateo, se una donna non si aspetta del galateo da uomo, non ha molta considerazione di quest' ultimo.
> 
> 
> Maurizio


Offrirsi di pagare una cena è un atto di gentilezza che va bene da parte di entrambi.


----------



## lothar57 (23 Luglio 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> anch'io, ma purtroppo nel calcio non esistono senimenti.. io credo che el pocho rimpiangerà molto napoli e i tifosi napoletani



insomma..mica e'andato a Enna...poi sn mercenari..frega 1 casso...di noi...


----------



## oscuro (23 Luglio 2012)

*Lothar*

Lothar tu conosci i miei trascorsi calcistici....!Aspetta,hai ragione insigne mai giocato in A ma la ptenzialità del giocatore è indiscutibile,poi deve uscire fuori,ma il valore c'è tutto!Guardalo calciare e la rapidità di tiro!


----------



## battiato63 (23 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> hai fatto benissimo
> 
> io volevo solo ribadire che se ti porto a cena fuori,offro io. non perchè penso che poi allora siccome
> 
> ma perchè è il mio modo di essere,tutto qui



ce stai a provà? :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (23 Luglio 2012)

*Battiato*

Si ci sta provando,crepo dall'invidia!!:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Offrirsi di pagare una cena è un atto di gentilezza che va bene da parte di entrambi.


Quando una donna decide di invitare a cena un uomo, lo invita a casa sua, cucina lei, questa è una DONNA.

Maurizio


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Luglio 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> ce stai a provà? :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


ma no, stava facendo un esempio. non dire 'ste cose che poi lo metti nei guai:mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (23 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ci sta provando,crepo dall'invidia!!:rotfl:


tranquillo., non può competere con te :up::up:


----------



## UltimoSangre (23 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Quando una donna decide di invitare a cena un uomo, lo invita a casa sua, cucina lei, questa è una DONNA.
> 
> Maurizio


E poi gli stira la camicia??


----------



## battiato63 (23 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma no, stava facendo un esempio. non dire 'ste cose che poi lo metti nei guai:mrgreen:


allora ti porto io e pago io.... non c'è pericolo di gfinire vnei guai :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (23 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lothar tu conosci i miei trascorsi calcistici....!Aspetta,hai ragione insigne mai giocato in A ma la ptenzialità del giocatore è indiscutibile,poi deve uscire fuori,ma il valore c'è tutto!Guardalo calciare e la rapidità di tiro!


lo so..poi per un napoletano giocare li'e'fantastico....Britos come sta???ahahahah..che affare galattico...


----------



## battiato63 (23 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> E poi gli stira la camicia??


grande sangre :up::up::up::mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> E poi gli stira la camicia??


Se si macchia a cena la lava pure 

Maurizio


----------



## battiato63 (23 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Quando una donna decide di invitare a cena un uomo, lo invita a casa sua, cucina lei, questa è una DONNA.
> 
> Maurizio


stai tranquillo ca nessuno ti invita..... cù te ce vonn è flebo...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (23 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Non mi dire sienne che fare la prostituta sia un lavoro con cui si impiega tantissimo il proprio ingegno...  Pensi seriamente che la tua amica non potrebbe trovare un lavoro migliore, se volesse? Forse preferisce avere più soldi.
> Benissimo. Ma questo non rende il mestiere.. "piacevole" o come gli altri e soprattutto non cancella il fatto che ci sono tantissime donne che questo "mestiere" lo fanno costrette da altri. A lei piacerà SOLO per i soldi ma non venirmi a dire che la sua vita sociale è come le altre, che trova facilmente un fidanzato, che non ha problemi sessuali nella sua sfera intima. Quanto allo sfruttare gli uomini... bah, se lo meritano anche.
> 
> Una persona sola ha mille strade per combattere la sua solitudine. L'ultima strada è proprio la prostituzione. Diciamo le cose come stanno, ad un uomo che ci va manca la vagina E BASTA...
> ...



Ciao,

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ...

ho capito pure io ... finalmente ... non ci arrivi proprio ... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

non si tratta di pensarla come me ... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ma, forse si vive meglio se il cervello funziona solo a proprio piacimento ... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

sienne


----------



## oscuro (23 Luglio 2012)

*Lothar*

Che pacco!!!!


----------



## battiato63 (23 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> lo so..poi per un napoletano giocare li'e'fantastico....Britos come sta???ahahahah..che affare galattico...


----------



## Tubarao (23 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Insigne come Verratti...mai giocato in A..poi ocio Zeman giocava con 5 punte..hanno fatto 93 gol...


Se Sabatini quest'anno riesce a comprare tre difensori che sappiano almeno giocare a pallone, 1 Centrale e 2 terzini, uno per fascia, quest'anno per me se la giocano proprio Napoli e Roma, perchè la Juve è la Juve ma avrà la Champions, le strisciate milanesi non si possono guardare, e il Napoli comunque, escluso Lavezzi, è quello dell'anno scorso più qualche bel rinforzo.


----------



## perplesso (23 Luglio 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> ce stai a provà? :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


e se anche fosse? 

in realtà si gioca e si scherza per regalare un sorriso......


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> e se anche fosse?
> 
> in realtà si gioca e si scherza per regalare un sorriso......


... ma non stavate già tutti parlando di calcio voi uomini?:mrgreen:


----------



## UltimoSangre (23 Luglio 2012)

Ma di cos'è che si parlava qui??


----------



## battiato63 (23 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> e se anche fosse?
> 
> in realtà si gioca e si scherza per regalare un sorriso......


infatti...:up:


----------



## oscuro (23 Luglio 2012)

*Sbricilolata*

Ah toy parlava di calcio? a me non sembra!!:rotfl:


----------



## sienne (23 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ah toy parlava di calcio? a me non sembra!!:rotfl:


Ciao,

mi sa ... che neanche toy sa esattamente di cosa parla ...  ...

sienne


----------



## perplesso (23 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... ma non stavate già tutti parlando di calcio voi uomini?:mrgreen:


no,non mi va di dare lezioni di calcio a questi barbari infedeli


----------



## oscuro (23 Luglio 2012)

*Sienne*

SI è la sua firma che parla per lei!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (23 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> no,non mi va di dare lezioni di calcio a questi barbari infedeli


Lo organizziamo un bel torneo FantaTradiCalcioNet per il prossimo campionato ?


----------



## perplesso (23 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Lo organizziamo un bel torneo FantaTradiCalcioNet per il prossimo campionato ?


molto volentieri.  spero partecipino anche le nostre donne,però.....:mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (23 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> molto volentieri.  spero partecipino anche le nostre donne,però.....:mrgreen:


Se ricordo bene, Simy è una che ci prende parecchio al Fantacalcio.....


----------



## oscuro (23 Luglio 2012)

*SI*

Si bella idea,partecipano tutti,UOMINI,DONNE,e TOY!!!


----------



## Tubarao (23 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si bella idea,partecipano tutti,UOMINI,DONNE,e TOY!!!


Dai, facciamo una lega privata su uno dei siti che offrono il servizio online, il migliore e FantaSoccerVillage.it che ha la possibilità di creare campionati privati a cui possono accedere solo un gruppo determinato di persone.


----------



## lothar57 (23 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Se Sabatini quest'anno riesce a comprare tre difensori che sappiano almeno giocare a pallone, 1 Centrale e 2 terzini, uno per fascia, quest'anno per me se la giocano proprio Napoli e Roma, perchè la Juve è la Juve ma avrà la Champions, le strisciate milanesi non si possono guardare, e il Napoli comunque, escluso Lavezzi, è quello dell'anno scorso più qualche bel rinforzo.



sempre stimato e piaciuto Zeman..si meritava una grande squadra...ma piano amico a parlare di scudetto.ora tutti bravi...io ho visto un pochino della tim cup..Inter nn ha fatto niente..ovvio piu'in palla delle 2..hanno preliminari..ma stampa osanna Stramaccioni..
segnalo Tuba..spiace perche'simapatico..ma dopo 7 partite salta..


----------



## oscuro (23 Luglio 2012)

*Lothar*

Eh cazzo porti sfica però!!!Vuoi vedè che ò scudetto ò vince er bologna???:rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (23 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sempre stimato e piaciuto Zeman..si meritava una grande squadra...ma piano amico a parlare di scudetto.ora tutti bravi...io ho visto un pochino della tim cup..Inter nn ha fatto niente..ovvio piu'in palla delle 2..hanno preliminari..ma stampa osanna Stramaccioni..
> segnalo Tuba..spiace perche'simapatico..ma dopo 7 partite salta..


L'importante è che quest'anno almeno riusciamo a giocarcela fino all'ultimo e non essere fuori da tutti i giochi già a metà campionato. E poi, come ho sottolineato, se non si comprano tre, dico tre, ripeto tre, difensori degni di nota, col gioco di Zeman quest'anno rischiamo la retrocessione, anche se, bisogna dirlo, il boemo non è un fesso, è ben consapevole del fatto che probabilmente questo è l'ultimo treno serio della sua carriera, e rivedrà un pò il suo modo di giocare, ovviamente senza snaturarsi. Già l'anno scorso il Pescara ha finito molte partite vincendo *solo *1 a 0 o 2 a 0......


----------



## oscuro (23 Luglio 2012)

*Tuburao*

Io Adoro zeman come persona e come mister,mi permetto una critica:Non è allenatore da grandissima squadra perchè nella grandissima squadra ci son grandissimi giocatori che non hanno nulla da apprendere!Nella grandissima squadra ci vuole un grande gestore di uomini e un mister di personalità con un grande backgraund!!


----------



## lothar57 (23 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eh cazzo porti sfica però!!!Vuoi vedè che ò scudetto ò vince er bologna???:rotfl:


ehm ehm amico noi ne abbiamo 7..voi....ah 2...e chi giocava??il miiglor giocatoe del mondo...:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (23 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> L'importante è che quest'anno almeno riusciamo a giocarcela fino all'ultimo e non essere fuori da tutti i giochi già a metà campionato. E poi, come ho sottolineato, se non si comprano tre, dico tre, ripeto tre, difensori degni di nota, col gioco di Zeman quest'anno rischiamo la retrocessione, anche se, bisogna dirlo, il boemo non è un fesso, è ben consapevole del fatto che probabilmente questo è l'ultimo treno serio della sua carriera, e rivedrà un pò il suo modo di giocare, ovviamente senza snaturarsi. Già l'anno scorso il Pescara ha finito molte partite vincendo *solo *1 a 0 o 2 a 0......



ma ho letto Cecco...a parte gli strafalcioni..ha detto verita'.va detto che Pescara fatto 93 gol..ma presi credo 60-70..roba da amatori.....ricordo quando venne qua'la RM di Zeman,,difesa a meta campo...se non sono grandi difensori..rischio prendere 3 a partita esiste.


----------



## Tubarao (23 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io Adoro zeman come persona e come mister,mi permetto una critica:Non è allenatore da grandissima squadra perchè nella grandissima squadra ci son grandissimi giocatori che non hanno nulla da apprendere!Nella grandissima squadra ci vuole un grande gestore di uomini e un mister di personalità con un grande backgraund!!


Si però nella Roma di quest'anno se levi due o tre giocatori (Totti, De Rossi, Stekelenburg), sono tutti ragazzini under 23 o 22 che in teoria dovrebbero essere affamati e che devono fare una cosa sola: correre, e correre, muti e rassegnati  In teoria la squadra perfetta per Zeman.


----------



## ToyGirl (23 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Quando una donna decide di invitare a cena un uomo, lo invita a casa sua, cucina lei, questa è una DONNA.
> 
> Maurizio


Dato che le donne cucinano quasi sempre nell'ambito di una convivenza/matrimonio, perchè bisognerebbe cominciare dall'inizio? Ho i soldi e vado al ristorante, per una volta... E che cavolo. Mica dobbiamo stare sempre dietro i fornelli come dice lo statuto di FN...


----------



## oscuro (23 Luglio 2012)

*Lothar*

Ecco il ho visto diego dal vivo,e arrossisco quando questo dio del pallone viene accostato a certi giocatorini di oggi!Io Dio l'ho visto segnare da centrocampo più di una volta!!!


----------



## ToyGirl (23 Luglio 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> mi sa ... che neanche toy sa esattamente di cosa parla ...  ...
> 
> sienne


Strano, sembrava avessi capito perfettamente  Ma penso tu sia intervenuto solo per riabilitare l'onore della tua amica prostituta, ammesso che qualcuno l'abbia violato...
Posso capire le persone che sono per la libertà di scelta ma sentir difendere questo mestiere come fosse un lavoro normale... beh, veramente ci vuole stomaco per farlo. Soprattutto da parte di un UOMO.

Scommettiamo che se tua madre o tua figlia ti manifestassero il desiderio di fare la prostituta non saresti così aperto?


----------



## lothar57 (23 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco il ho visto diego dal vivo,e arrossisco quando questo dio del pallone viene accostato a certi giocatorini di oggi!Io Dio l'ho visto segnare da centrocampo più di una volta!!!


ricordo mi pare un Na-Fi..credo segno proprio da li'..direi che Messi e Ronald assieme non gli fanno una scarpa.Van Persie & C poi nn ne parliamo---


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Dato che le donne cucinano quasi sempre nell'ambito di una convivenza/matrimonio, perchè bisognerebbe cominciare dall'inizio? Ho i soldi e vado al ristorante, per una volta... E che cavolo. Mica dobbiamo stare sempre dietro i fornelli come dice lo statuto di FN...


Parlavo di donne libere.

Maurizio


----------



## oscuro (23 Luglio 2012)

*No*

No, lothar era un napoli verona..segnò al povero giuliano giuliani morto di aids...e un napoli lazio segnò a Orsi!In quella partita,napoli lazio, segnò 3 reti di cui una su calcio d'angolo!!


----------



## ToyGirl (23 Luglio 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ...
> 
> ...


Scrivere smiles ed offendere mi sembrano ottime argomentazioni 

Sei solo un qualunquista che giudica il mondo dal suo piccolo microcosmo. Siccome hai un'amica mignotta impaccata di soldi e felice, pensi che tutto il mondo sia così.

Svegliati.


----------



## oscuro (23 Luglio 2012)

*Si*

Scrivere cazzate invece...gran bella figura....!!:rotfl:


----------



## ToyGirl (23 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Parlavo di donne libere.
> 
> Maurizio


Appunto... LIBERE! Cucinare per un uomo/una donna è un atto d'affetto, per come la vedo io. Se bisogna solo far sesso, va benissimo il ristorante...


----------



## ToyGirl (23 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scrivere cazzate invece...gran bella figura....!!:rotfl:


Io non scrivo cazzate perchè ogni mio pensiero è motivato.

Tu sai solo insultare, andare off topic, scrivere cavolate per attirare l'attenzione...

Qual è il prossimo argomento da intelligentone che "scrive meglio di me"? Il Grande Fratello?


----------



## oscuro (23 Luglio 2012)

*Toy*

Adesso sono serio:vatti a leggere qualcosa di oscuro,poi ne riparliamo di argomenti e contenuti!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Appunto... LIBERE! Cucinare per un uomo/una donna è un atto d'affetto, per come la vedo io. Se bisogna solo far sesso, va benissimo il ristorante...



Per vederla come la vedi tu, ci vorrebbero degli occhiali paricolari, non credo che esistano!

Maurizio


----------



## ToyGirl (23 Luglio 2012)

http://www.tradimento.net/50-forum-libero/17321-carte-e-profezie

Wow. Sono indecisa se mi sento come se mi avessero dato un pugno in un occhio per il "fà" accentato o per la profondità dell'argomento.

Non sei speciale, intelligente o particolare. Sei solo uno sborone. A qualcuno puoi risultare simpatico. A me annoi. Da serio e da non serio. Quindi è meglio che ci ignoriamo.


----------



## ToyGirl (23 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Per vederla come la vedi tu, ci vorrebbero degli occhiali paricolari, non credo che esistano!
> 
> Maurizio


Mi piace cucinare per le persone a cui voglio bene, non per estranei. Non penso ci sia nulla di strano


----------



## oscuro (23 Luglio 2012)

*Toy*

Toy,tu sei una cafona e triviale,vuoi che mi possa interessare il tuo pensiero?Sei una povera emarginata,non ci vuole mica tanto a capirlo,la classica sfigata!Poi simpatico o non simpatico io non ho bisogno di consensi!Che devo dirti?Sei nata sfortunata,e non fai nulla per risalire la corrente,ogni giorno ti rendi ridicola con qualche tua affermazione!Quì dentro i due o tre uomini che ti danno spago son morti di figa!Spero di esser stato chiaro,e fin quando non ti relazionerai da persona educata,sarò il primo a prenderti per i fondelli!!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (23 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Lo organizziamo un bel torneo FantaTradiCalcioNet per il prossimo campionato ?


Che fantastica idea! Possono partecipare anche le femminucce?


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Mi piace cucinare per le persone a cui voglio bene, non per estranei. Non penso ci sia nulla di strano


Poi se vogliamo dirla tutta, se cucini come nella ricetta che hai scritto, di sicuro è meglio andare al ristorante. 

Maurizio


----------



## oscuro (23 Luglio 2012)

*Farfalla*

Siiiii tutto organizzato,un solo dubbio:Toy da quale parte gioca?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ToyGirl (23 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Toy,tu sei una cafona e triviale,vuoi che mi possa interessare il tuo pensiero?Sei una povera emarginata,non ci vuole mica tanto a capirlo,la classica sfigata!Poi simpatico o non simpatico io non ho bisogno di consensi!Che devo dirti?Sei nata sfortunata,e non fai nulla per risalire la corrente,ogni giorno ti rendi ridicola con qualche tua affermazione!Quì dentro i due o tre uomini che ti danno spago son morti di figa!Spero di esser stato chiaro,e fin quando non ti relazionerai da persona educata,sarò il primo a prenderti per i fondelli!!!!:rotfl:


Sei tu che mi hai detto di leggere cosa scrivi da serio  A me non interessa ma mi pareva giusto dire cosa ne penso, giusto per farti capire che non ho alcuna voglia di interagire con te, nè con gli insulti, nè seriamente. Lo capisci questo? Hai capito che per me TU NON ESISTI?

Levati dalle scatole e dedica il tuo tempo a chi è interessato/a a te.


----------



## lothar57 (23 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Siiiii tutto organizzato,un solo dubbio:Toy da quale parte gioca?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



dalla mia ...con Tebe...tie'.........:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (23 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> L'importante è che quest'anno almeno riusciamo a giocarcela fino all'ultimo e non essere fuori da tutti i giochi già a metà campionato. E poi, come ho sottolineato, se non si comprano tre, dico tre, ripeto tre, difensori degni di nota, col gioco di Zeman quest'anno rischiamo la retrocessione, anche se, bisogna dirlo, il boemo non è un fesso, è ben consapevole del fatto che probabilmente questo è l'ultimo treno serio della sua carriera, e rivedrà un pò il suo modo di giocare, ovviamente senza snaturarsi. Già l'anno scorso il Pescara ha finito molte partite vincendo *solo *1 a 0 o 2 a 0......


Una volta rispedito Kjaer in Germania,il grosso dei problemi difensivi della Roma sono risolti.
Mi auguro che Castan si dimostri uno Juan con le gambe sane.

Non conosco Piris e Dodò,ma peggio di Josè Angel è impossibile siano.

Diciamo che dal punto di vista tecnico la cessione di Borini non ha senso


----------



## ToyGirl (23 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Poi se vogliamo dirla tutta, se cucini come nella ricetta che hai scritto, di sicuro è meglio andare al ristorante.
> 
> Maurizio


Mi fanno sempre cucinare, quindi i fatti smentiscono la tua affermazione puerile.

Provala, la ricetta che ho postato, poi ne parliamo. Certo non è una ricetta per tripponi abituati ad andarsene con il grasso che gli cola dalla bocca...


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Mi fanno sempre cucinare, quindi i fatti smentiscono la tua affermazione puerile.
> 
> Provala, la ricetta che ho postato, poi ne parliamo. Certo non è una ricetta per tripponi abituati ad andarsene con il grasso che gli cola dalla bocca...


Sei proprio fuori strada, sono alto 185 e peso 75 kg tu penso il contrario
Scusa tu metti anche il dado (non mangerei mai niente a base di dado visto come lo producono)  mischi carne e pesce parli anche di  cucine leggere? ma fammi il piacere

Maurizio


----------



## Simy (23 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Se ricordo bene, Simy è una che ci prende parecchio al Fantacalcio.....



già sto studiando la mia squadra! :mrgreen:


----------



## ToyGirl (23 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sei proprio fuori strada, sono alto 185 e peso 75 kg tu penso il contrario
> Scusa tu metti anche il dado (non mangerei mai niente a base di dado visto come lo producono)  mischi carne e pesce parli anche di  cucine leggere? ma fammi il piacere
> 
> Maurizio


Pensalo pure  

Il dado si può assumere tranquillamente ed arricchisce il sapore dei risotti/piatti a base di cereali. Esistono persone che hanno intolleranze verso il glutammato di sodio, che può causare emicrania. Ma nulla di più dannoso di altri cibi.

Se ci mettiamo a fare le pulci ad ogni cosa che mangiamo, la carne rossa dovrebbe essere off limit.

Il surimi non è pesce e non è grasso ma è polpa di granchio leggera, consigliata in qualsiasi dieta.

Certo, tu che ti aspetti che la donnina-mamma ti cucini... cosa vuoi saperne?

Comunque sei rachitico, è evidente che finora non hai trovato nessuna che cucini per te :mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Mi fanno sempre cucinare, quindi i fatti smentiscono la tua affermazione puerile.
> 
> Provala, la ricetta che ho postato, poi ne parliamo. Certo non è una ricetta per tripponi abituati ad andarsene con il grasso che gli cola dalla bocca...


Per non parlare del surimi  ora ti spiego come viene fatto:

Sul piatto il surimi fa una bella figura anche se contiene avanzi e ritagli ottenuti dalla lavorazione industriale del pesce, tritati, pressati ed addizionati con sostanze varie. E’ un pò la stessa procedura che si usa per la carne separata meccanicamente contenuta nei wuster di pollo.

La polpa bianca del surimi, ottenuta da diverse qualità di pesce poco conosciute come nemipteri, il suri, lo sgombro di Atka carpa asiatica, viene tritata arrotolata e tenuta insieme con farina e addensanti. Alla fine il bastoncino contiene una percentuale di pesce variabile tra il 30 e il 40%, per il resto si tratta di fecola di patate ed altri farinaci, albume d’uovo, olio di colza o di palma, spezie ed esaltatori di sapidità come il glutammato monosodico.


mangio tutte robe naturali e fresche non mi piacciono certe schifezze

Maurizio


----------



## ToyGirl (23 Luglio 2012)

La quantità di pesce presente nel surimi è circa il 50%. Gli amidacei non fanno male. Di grassi ne contiene davvero pochi. Io lo prendo surgelato così non ci sono liquidi di conservazione.

Non è che sia un alimento meno sano di altri... 

Fa molto più male la carne rossa del pesce, anche di quello lavorato.

Io ritengo di mangiare molto sano e le ricette che ho pubblicato sono per un pasto leggero. Non da dieta Scarsdale ovviamente. Avrei omesso l'olio, altrimenti.


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> La quantità di pesce presente nel surimi è circa il 50%. Gli amidacei non fanno male. Di grassi ne contiene davvero pochi. Io lo prendo surgelato così non ci sono liquidi di conservazione.
> 
> Non è che sia un alimento meno sano di altri...
> 
> ...


Che ti devo dire continua così che vai bene! Convinta tu, la bilancia un pò meno penso, che ti frega  tanto tu fai sesso a luce spenta no.

Maurizio


----------



## ToyGirl (23 Luglio 2012)

Io non ho problemi con la luce e nemmeno con gli specchi. Al tatto comunque emerge ogni difetto, quindi trovo ridicolo spegnere la luce per paura di mostrarsi.

A me non fa ingrassare mangiare come una persona comune, ho un metabolismo normale. Non da anziani 
Se tu già devi mangiare ultra light... mi preoccuperei, fossi in te.


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Io non ho problemi con la luce e nemmeno con gli specchi. Al tatto comunque emerge ogni difetto, quindi trovo ridicolo spegnere la luce per paura di mostrarsi.
> 
> A me non fa ingrassare mangiare come una persona comune, ho un metabolismo normale. Non da anziani
> Se tu già devi mangiare ultra light... mi preoccuperei, fossi in te.


Non mangio ultra light, ma sano che è una cosa differente, non mangio intrugli dove mettono di tutto dentro, mangio solo roba fresca, ho sempre mangiato così.



Maurizio


----------



## ToyGirl (23 Luglio 2012)

Fai benissimo ma di certo non puoi dire che la ricetta che ho proposto è... grassa  Sempre esagerato.


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Fai benissimo ma di certo non puoi dire che la ricetta che ho proposto è... grassa  Sempre esagerato.


 certo non è  la moussaka greca, ma nemmeno leggera.

Maurizio


----------



## passante (23 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> *Io non scrivo cazzate perchè ogni mio pensiero è motivato*.
> 
> Tu sai solo insultare, andare off topic, scrivere cavolate per attirare l'attenzione...
> 
> Qual è il prossimo argomento da intelligentone che "scrive meglio di me"? Il Grande Fratello?


beh ma che c'entra.
qualunque pensiero di chiunque è motivato. 
solo che la motivazione può essere una minkiata.
o no?


----------



## ToyGirl (23 Luglio 2012)

passante ha detto:


> beh ma che c'entra.
> qualunque pensiero di chiunque è motivato.
> solo che la motivazione può essere una minkiata.
> o no?


Non credo che sia una minchiata ritenere il sesso un bene non mercificabile e pensare che vietando la prostituzione e facendo i dovuti controlli le cose andrebbero meglio.


----------



## passante (23 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Non credo che sia una minchiata ritenere il sesso un bene non mercificabile e pensare che vietando la prostituzione e facendo i dovuti controlli le cose andrebbero meglio.


non ho detto questo.

tu hai scritto "io non dico cazzate perchè i miei pensieri hanno delle motivazioni"
e io ho detto "qualunque pensiero ha una motivazione. tuttavia la motivazione può essere sbagliata". ovvero: "a tutti noi capita di dire cazzate. anche a me. anche a te."

era l'affermazione assoluta "io non dico cazzate" che era piuttosto buffa in sè. e ovviamente errata. non trovi?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> ah onde chiarire in anticipo eventuali equivoci....il post ora te l'*ho segnalato io*.
> 
> visto che dici di trollare apposta......


LEGGI/LEGGETE QUI

* http://www.tradimento.net/regolamento/Moderazioneclassica1.html*

comprendo perfettamente la tua irritazione, ma di fatto questo forum viene moderato dagli utenti stessi, te compreso, e non dal sottoscritto. pertanto ripubblico tutte le segnalazioni da partire della data e ora odierna se non sono soddisfatti i criteri del regolamento per nascondere i contenuti.

se certi toni e modi sono tollerati dalla comunità, allora è giusto che si sente e si vede tutto in questo senso. altrimenti, i contributi considerati troppo squallidi/cattivi/inaccettabili scompaiono da soli ... oltre a segnalare al diretto responsabile che ha segnato di brutto
.


----------



## ToyGirl (23 Luglio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> LEGGI/LEGGETE QUI
> 
> * http://www.tradimento.net/regolamento/Moderazioneclassica1.html*
> 
> ...


Quindi se io vengo infastidita continuamente, questo è tollerato se l'utente in questione non riceve troppi bollini rossi?

Ottima moderazione, non c'è che dire 

Io ho ricevuto bollini rossi per pura antipatia, su frasi che non davano fastidio ad alcuno. Mere opinioni.

Mi sono contenuta e non ho insultato, fidandomi del buon gusto di chi dirige questo posto di evitare le volgarità senza senso.

Ma evidentemente, per pigrizia o per mancanza di tempo, il buon gusto non c'è.

Mi adeguerò.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Quindi se io vengo infastidita continuamente, questo è tollerato se l'utente in questione non riceve troppi bollini rossi?
> 
> *Ottima moderazione*, non c'è che dire
> 
> ...


Ripeto, la moderazione è fatta dagli utenti. io c'entro solo per questioni legali = nomi e cognomi, cellulare e indirizzi resi pubblico.

Per le questioni che non si devono discutere pubblicamente, c'è il Priveé, inaccessibile agli ospiti. Tutto ciò che non si deve dire, non si dice. Facile, no? Se invece vuoi parlare di tutto allora si parlerà, ma non è responsabile lo staff per tutte le sparate che si possono fare nel corso di una giornata, ma soltanto chi le mette nero su bianco.


----------



## Simy (23 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Quindi se io vengo infastidita continuamente, questo è tollerato se l'utente in questione non riceve troppi bollini rossi?
> 
> Ottima moderazione, non c'è che dire
> 
> ...


non è questo quello che sta cercando di dirti Admin!
il messaggio che dovrebbe arrivarti è un altro ovvero che se tu provi a modarare i tuoi toni forse gli utenti del forum modereranno i loro nei tuoi confronti.

il fatto che la quasi totalità del forum non interagisca con te e ti ignori oppure ti "insulti" dovrebbe farti riflettere sul fatto che forse il modo di porti sbagliato è il tuo e non il nostro.

il mio è solo un invito a riflettere...poi fai tu..

salvo rari casi il sistema di moderazione finora ha sempre funzionato.


----------



## ToyGirl (23 Luglio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Ripeto, la moderazione è fatta dagli utenti. io c'entro solo per questioni legali = nomi e cognomi, cellulare e indirizzi resi pubblico.
> 
> Per le questioni che non si devono discutere pubblicamente, c'è il Priveé, inaccessibile agli ospiti. Tutto ciò che non si deve dire, non si dice. Facile, no? Se invece vuoi parlare di tutto allora si parlerà, ma non è responsabile lo staff per tutte le sparate che si possono fare nel corso di una giornata, ma soltanto chi le mette nero su bianco.


Veramente ogni luogo *pubblico* che si rispetti, virtuale o reale, dovrebbe avere un minimo di decoro. E questo non vale solo per le immagini oscene, come potevano essere i "miei" dildo, ma anche per il linguaggio, le parolacce ed il flame.


Nel momento in cui vengono scritti insulti indirizzati a qualcuno, penso che tu abbia il dovere morale di cancellarli, da ambo le parti, se ti viene richiesto.

O no?

Non è questa la moderazione?


----------



## ToyGirl (23 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non è questo quello che sta cercando di dirti Admin!
> il messaggio che dovrebbe arrivarti è un altro ovvero che se tu provi a modarare i tuoi toni forse gli utenti del forum modereranno i loro nei tuoi confronti.
> 
> il fatto che la quasi totalità del forum non interagisca con te e ti ignori oppure ti "insulti" dovrebbe farti riflettere sul fatto che forse il modo di porti sbagliato è il tuo e non il nostro.
> ...


La quasi totalità del forum non interagisce con me? Questa è bella.

Non credo sia proprio così, in ogni caso questo non giustifica le provocazioni continue fatte da te e oscuro, sebbene io vi stia completamente ignorando. Dovrei stare zitta o peggio, cominciare ad insultare anch'io? 

No grazie. Questa dialettica vuota e sterile non mi appartiene.

Riflettici tu e magari cerca di essere più educata, in futuro. Se non ci riesci, trova un altro utente a cui rompere le scatole.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> il fatto che la quasi totalità del forum non interagisca con te e ti ignori oppure ti "insulti" dovrebbe farti riflettere sul fatto che forse il modo di porti sbagliato è il tuo e non il nostro.


A parte la cosa del sistema di moderazione, che sostanzialmente mi trova pure d'accordo, sta quasi totalità del forum che ignora o insulta Troy, per lo più si riduce a te ed all'amico tuo napoletano che costantemente, scientificamente, appare quasi in ogni thread dove posta Troy e la insulta a prescindere. Tipo.


----------



## Simy (23 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> La quasi totalità del forum non interagisce con me? Questa è bella.
> 
> Non credo sia proprio così, in ogni caso questo non giustifica le provocazioni continue fatte da te e oscuro, sebbene io vi stia completamente ignorando. Dovrei stare zitta o peggio, cominciare ad insultare anch'io?
> 
> ...


se c'è una persona maleducata quella non sono io!

in ogni caso vedo che è inutile cercare di farti ragionare...  continua con i tuoi modi... ma non hai capito quello che ti sta dicendo admin... 

non tirare in ballo oscuro in situazioni in cui non centra nulla... ti ho scritto io e non lui.


----------



## Spider (23 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A parte la cosa del sistema di moderazione, che sostanzialmente mi trova pure d'accordo, sta quasi totalità del forum che ignora o insulta Troy, per lo più si riduce a te ed all'amico tuo napoletano che costantemente, scientificamente, appare quasi in ogni thread dove posta Troy e la insulta a prescindere. Tipo.


...guarda che è TOY... non TROY....


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...guarda che è TOY... non TROY....


Si, ma io la chiamo così. A lei non da fastidio, e gliel'ho chiesto, e quindi morta lì. Sei la decimillesima persona che chiede, comunque.


----------



## Spider (23 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si, ma io la chiamo così. A lei non da fastidio, e gliel'ho chiesto, e quindi morta lì. Sei la decimillesima persona che chiede, comunque.


...Ok, BLOWJOB... scusa!!!!!


----------



## Simy (23 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A parte la cosa del sistema di moderazione, che sostanzialmente mi trova pure d'accordo, *sta quasi totalità del forum che ignora o insulta Troy, per lo più si riduce a te ed all'amico tuo napoletano *che costantemente, scientificamente, appare quasi in ogni thread dove posta Troy e la insulta a prescindere. Tipo.


sei sicuro? a me non risulta... 

in ogni caso lascia fuori oscuro da questa discussione.


----------



## ToyGirl (23 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> se c'è una persona maleducata quella non sono io!
> 
> in ogni caso vedo che è inutile cercare di farti ragionare...  continua con i tuoi modi... ma non hai capito quello che ti sta dicendo admin...
> 
> non tirare in ballo oscuro in situazioni in cui non centra nulla... ti ho scritto io e non lui.


Guarda, ti farebbe molto più onore dire che, siccome con qualcuno hai rapporti personali, ti comporti come fossi una sua costola. I miei modi non penso proprio siano in discussione, semmai sono in discussione le segnalazioni che ho fatto e la mia firma (che ho tolto, visto che a qualcuno dava fastidio... forse erano troppo colorati!)
Oscuro non c'entra? 

Chi è che, sebbene sia ignorato, entra sistematicamente nei 3d dove scrivo insultandomi e dicendomi ogni sorta di volgarità? E chi è quella che interviene con i sorrisini e le cavolatine off topic per dargli "sostegno"?

Lui è maleducato e tu lo sei ancora di più perchè neghi l'evidenza.



Ma sai, di fronte a certe situazioni, non mi interessa nemmeno avere ragione o torto, voglio solo essere ignorata come sto facendo io con voi.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Veramente ogni luogo *pubblico* che si rispetti, virtuale o reale, dovrebbe avere un minimo di decoro. E questo non vale solo per le immagini oscene, come potevano essere i "miei" dildo, ma anche per il linguaggio, le parolacce ed il flame.
> 
> 
> *Nel momento in cui vengono scritti insulti indirizzati a qualcuno, penso che tu abbia il dovere morale di cancellarli, da ambo le parti, se ti viene richiesto.*
> ...


No.

Dal momento che questo forum ha attraversato tutte le forme di moderazione nell'arco di 8 anni della sua vita, e nessuna andava bene, è tornato formalmente ad essere quello che è stato all'inizio: di libero accesso a chiunque. Una piccola aggiustatina è la moderazione degli utenti stessi, che funziona molto bene.

Ovviamente, dato che nessuno vuole farsi giudice degli altri, viene applicato con molta moderazione (ed è questa la *moderazione* reale), salvo nei casi in cui si piscia fuori dal vaso. In tal caso non si salva nessuno. Di conseguenza si legge veramente di tutto e a volte si litiga. Ma come divampa la rabbia, si spegne, senza che qualcuno debba aggiungere o togliere nulla.

Se vai nel Mausoleo e particolarmente nello Scannatoio, vedrai che in rispetto al tempo in cui venne moderato il forum da uno staff abbastanza nutrito, oggi i toni e modi sono assai più moderati. Perché sono gli utenti stessi a mettere il freno senza doversi far condizionare dagli intrusi ... ops, moderatori.


----------



## ToyGirl (23 Luglio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...Ok, BLOWJOB... scusa!!!!!


Daiiii... :carneval:

Comunque confermo, non mi da' fastidio se mi si chiama Troy. Con ironia, ovviamente


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> sei sicuro? a me non risulta...
> 
> in ogni caso lascia fuori oscuro da questa discussione.


Eh, a me si, diciamo. Che poi sta cosa che avete di difendervi a vicenda è, nella migliore delle ipotesi, adolescenziale. Qua nessuno sta prendendo a sassate Oscuro con una fionda, eh. Voglio dire, non è che lo sto tirando dentro un accidente, è che è proprio così. Sembra un pitbull, ha agganciato Troy, per via tua chiaramente, e non molla più, ripeto, a prescindere da quello che Troy dica o non dica, faccia o non faccia, lettera o testamento. Non è che lo sto mettendo dentro una discussione in cui non c'entra nulla, è che è proprio così. Mi pare ci sia poco da obiettare in merito. Anche se, immagino, appena leggerà domattina verranno fuori post su post veementi e vagamente sgrammaticati in cui mi accusa di essere questo e quello e che "mi conviene" a scrivere così per non si sa bene quale motivo. Ma tant'è.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...Ok, BLOWJOB... scusa!!!!!


Bravo ragnetto.


----------



## perplesso (23 Luglio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> LEGGI/LEGGETE QUI
> 
> * http://www.tradimento.net/regolamento/Moderazioneclassica1.html*
> 
> ...


ok,prendo atto.  grazie della risposta


----------



## passante (23 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> La quasi totalità del forum non interagisce con me? Questa è bella.
> 
> Non credo sia proprio così, in ogni caso questo non giustifica le provocazioni continue fatte da te e oscuro, sebbene io vi stia completamente ignorando. Dovrei stare zitta o peggio, cominciare ad insultare anch'io?
> 
> ...


io personalmente ho ritenuto un bel po' di tuo interventi molto volgari.
altri secchi e giudicanti.
altri ancora decisamente antipatici.
tuttavia capita a tutti di scrivere cazzate e per questo non c'è la pena di morte.


----------



## lunaiena (23 Luglio 2012)

Ma  da adulti quali siamo ...
o ci riteniamo ,ci vuole così tanto ad automoderarci?
Ci deve essere per forza bisogno di un supervisore ?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> già sto studiando la mia squadra! :mrgreen:



nella mia ci deve essere per forza Osvaldo, per cui giù le mani, voi


----------



## ToyGirl (23 Luglio 2012)

passante ha detto:


> io personalmente ho ritenuto un bel po' di tuo interventi molto volgari.
> altri secchi e giudicanti.
> altri ancora decisamente antipatici.
> tuttavia capita a tutti di scrivere cazzate e per questo non c'è la pena di morte.


De gustibus.


----------



## perplesso (23 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> nella mia ci deve essere per forza Osvaldo, per cui giù le mani, voi


Magari osvaldo te lo lasciamo dal lunedì al giovedì.  nel fine settimana ha da fare


----------



## ToyGirl (23 Luglio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> No.
> 
> Dal momento che questo forum ha attraversato tutte le forme di moderazione nell'arco di 8 anni della sua vita, e nessuna andava bene, è tornato formalmente ad essere quello che è stato all'inizio: di libero accesso a chiunque. Una piccola aggiustatina è la moderazione degli utenti stessi, che funziona molto bene.
> 
> ...


Io penso che questo sistema renderà il forum uno svaccamento totale, pieno di OT, flame e troll, ed un luogo inaccessibile a chi ha davvero problemi.

Ma fai tu, non sono certo io quella che lo gestisce e ne risponde


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Io penso che questo sistema renderà il forum uno svaccamento totale, pieno di OT, flame e troll, ed un luogo inaccessibile a chi ha davvero problemi.
> 
> Ma fai tu, non sono certo io quella che lo gestisce e ne risponde


Leggi e giudica te.

Io penso che in rispetto a prima (2007-2009) è molto meno "svaccato, pieno di OT, flame, troll e inaccessibile a chi ha problemi". Prima era un "badile di fuoco" dove morivi fulminato al contatto, o resistevi perché in una botte di ferro. Oggi, ti cade il gelato, scivoli sulla merda, sbatti la testa e ti va di traverso, ma ne esci vivo e talvolta pure divertito.


----------



## ToyGirl (23 Luglio 2012)

Ho letto, ho letto :carneval: Parecchio fumantini...


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Luglio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Leggi e giudica te.
> 
> Io penso che in rispetto a prima (2007-2009) è molto meno "svaccato, pieno di OT, flame, troll e inaccessibile a chi ha problemi". Prima era un "badile di fuoco" dove morivi fulminato al contatto, o resistevi perché in una botte di ferro. Oggi, ti cade il gelato, scivoli sulla merda, sbatti la testa e ti va di traverso, ma ne esci vivo e talvolta pure divertito.


Trovo il tuo impegno lodevole e incomiabile nel riportare la pecorella all 'ovile, la tua proverbiale pazienza riuscirà a elevarsi a tal punto?
Lo scopriremo nelle prossime puntate 

Maurizio


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Trovo il tuo impegno lodevole e incomiabile nel riportare la pecorella all 'ovile, la tua proverbiale pazienza riuscirà a elevarsi a tal punto?
> Lo scopriremo nelle prossime puntate
> 
> Maurizio


non so, ogni volta che mi rialzo sbatto la testa


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Luglio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> non so, ogni volta che mi rialzo sbatto la testa




Maurizio rotfl.gif


----------



## Simy (23 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Guarda, ti farebbe molto più onore dire che, siccome con qualcuno hai rapporti personali, ti comporti come fossi una sua costola. I miei modi non penso proprio siano in discussione, semmai sono in discussione le segnalazioni che ho fatto e la mia firma (che ho tolto, visto che a qualcuno dava fastidio... forse erano troppo colorati!)
> Oscuro non c'entra?
> 
> Chi è che, sebbene sia ignorato, entra sistematicamente nei 3d dove scrivo insultandomi e dicendomi ogni sorta di volgarità? E chi è quella che interviene con i sorrisini e le cavolatine off topic per dargli "sostegno"?
> ...


o magari sei solo gelosa di me...


----------



## Simy (23 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, a me si, diciamo. Che poi sta cosa che avete di difendervi a vicenda è, nella migliore delle ipotesi, adolescenziale. Qua nessuno sta prendendo a sassate Oscuro con una fionda, eh. Voglio dire, non è che lo sto tirando dentro un accidente, è che è proprio così. Sembra un pitbull, ha agganciato Troy,* per via tua chiaramente*, e non molla più, ripeto, a prescindere da quello che Troy dica o non dica, faccia o non faccia, lettera o testamento. Non è che lo sto mettendo dentro una discussione in cui non c'entra nulla, è che è proprio così. Mi pare ci sia poco da obiettare in merito. Anche se, immagino, appena leggerà domattina verranno fuori post su post veementi e vagamente sgrammaticati in cui mi accusa di essere questo e quello e che "mi conviene" a scrivere così per non si sa bene quale motivo. Ma tant'è.



Per via mia??? e io che avrei fatto scusa?


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Per via mia??? e io che avrei fatto scusa?


Ad un certo punto tempo addietro la nostra simpatica amica Troy in un thread se la prese con te e Sbriciolata. A torto o a ragione non è questo il punto. Da allora, diciamo che è finita nel mirino di Oscuro tipo cerbiatto nel mirino del fucile.


----------



## Simy (23 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ad un certo punto tempo addietro la nostra simpatica amica Troy in un thread se la prese con te e Sbriciolata. A torto o a ragione non è questo il punto. Da allora, diciamo che è finita nel mirino di Oscuro tipo cerbiatto nel mirino del fucile.


e quindi?


----------



## ToyGirl (23 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> o magari sei solo gelosa di me...


Ma sei impazzita? 

Guarda che chi mi rompe le scatole è il tuo ragazzo. Io non me lo filo di pezza e non mi ti filo nemmeno a te.


----------



## ToyGirl (24 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e quindi?


Perso il filo logico? 

E quindi se parla di oscuro è del tutto legittimato a farlo perchè c'entra eccome, dato che mi segue sempre e ovunque.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e quindi?


E quindi ecco perchè per "via tua". Se non ci fossi stata tu di mezzo non credo che c'avrebbe visto rosso, il nostro amico campano. O almeno non così a lungo e senza senso.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Ma sei impazzita?
> 
> Guarda che chi mi rompe le scatole è il tuo ragazzo. Io non me lo filo di pezza e non mi ti filo nemmeno a te.


Ah, ma Oscuro è proprio il ragazzo della signorina qui presente?


----------



## ToyGirl (24 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah, ma Oscuro è proprio il ragazzo della signorina qui presente?


E' lei che ci ha tenuto più volte a specificarlo, sebbene nessuno glielo avesse chiesto, di certo non io


----------



## Simy (24 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah, ma Oscuro è proprio il ragazzo della signorina qui presente?





ToyGirl ha detto:


> E' lei che ci ha tenuto più volte a specificarlo, sebbene nessuno glielo avesse chiesto, di certo non io


e quando l'avrei detta una cosa del genere


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e quando l'avrei detta una cosa del genere


Boh, io è la prima volta che la sento sta storia. E comunque me ne vado a letto, che domattina mi aspettano gli strali di Oscuro. Buonanotte suonatori.


----------



## Simy (24 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Boh,* io è la prima volta che la sento sta storia.* E comunque me ne vado a letto, che domattina mi aspettano gli strali di Oscuro. Buonanotte suonatori.


appunto! 
notte


----------



## ToyGirl (24 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e quando l'avrei detta una cosa del genere


Memoria corta?

Cercati il 3d. Hai scritto che gliela dai.

Comunque non me ne frega nulla, al massimo posso rilevare, come già è stato fatto, che i vostri attacchi due persone - una bocca sola, sono davvero puerili.


----------



## Simy (24 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Memoria corta?
> 
> Cercati il 3d.


senti finchè si scherza ok...ma io sta cosa non l'ho mai scritta! 
avrai tirato te le conclusioni tra delle battute... 

in ogni caso quello che c'è tra me e lui è un problema nostro!


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> appunto!
> notte


Comunque non mi sembra che sia solo un problema di Oscuro e Simy ma un pò con tutti , si fa prima a nominare quelli che non li hanno avuti, nel scontrarsi con le sue teorie aliene.

Maurizio


----------



## passante (24 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e quando l'avrei detta una cosa del genere


non dissimulare! tutto il forum è pieno delle tue affermazioni:
1. sono fidanzata con oscuro
2. sono sposata con kid
3. mi piace tubarao
4. mi sogno daniele
5. e comunque il più figo è Passante 

 ho le prove provate  e comunque cercati il 3d :singleeye:


----------



## Simy (24 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Comunque non mi sembra che sia solo un problema di Oscuro e Simy ma un pò con tutti , si fa prima a nominare quelli che non li hanno avuti, nel scontrarsi con le sue teorie aliene.
> 
> Maurizio


veramente io prima l'ho scritto e mi hanno detto che sono visionaria!
per fortuna che almeno te mi dai ragione!


----------



## passante (24 Luglio 2012)

per Simy e i lettori di passaggio: naturalmente scherzo. a parte la frase su di me. quella è vera. però dovete cerrcarvi il 3D.


----------



## Simy (24 Luglio 2012)

passante ha detto:


> non dissimulare! tutto il forum è pieno delle tue affermazioni:
> 1. sono fidanzata con oscuro
> 2. sono sposata con kid
> 3. mi piace tubarao
> ...


:rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

amore bello! ma lo sai che sei il mio uomo preferito! :rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> veramente io prima l'ho scritto e mi hanno detto che sono visionaria!
> per fortuna che almeno te mi dai ragione!


Sono sempre obiettivo SEMPRE,  poi sono preoccupato per la testa di admin

Maurizio


----------



## Simy (24 Luglio 2012)

passante ha detto:


> per Simy e i lettori di passaggio: naturalmente scherzo. a parte la frase su di me. quella è vera. però dovete cerrcarvi il 3D.


Ma lo so che scherzi tesoro!  ti pare che non l'avevo capito!


----------



## ToyGirl (24 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> senti finchè si scherza ok...ma io sta cosa non l'ho mai scritta!
> avrai tirato te le conclusioni tra delle battute...
> 
> in ogni caso quello che c'è tra me e lui è un problema nostro!


L'hai scritta eccome.

Comunque hai detto bene, è un problema VOSTRO e potevi evitare sin da subito di mettere in piazza affari privati che a me intrigano quanto una visita dal dentista.


----------



## Simy (24 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono sempre obiettivo SEMPRE,  poi sono preoccupato per la testa di admin
> 
> Maurizio


Lo so! 

comunque tranquillo che la testa di Admin è al sicuro!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> amore bello! ma lo sai che sei il mio uomo preferito! :rotfl:
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


sniff ... perché mi hai lasciatooooo? :rotfl:


----------



## passante (24 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono sempre obiettivo SEMPRE,  poi sono preoccupato per la testa di admin
> 
> Maurizio


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ToyGirl (24 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> veramente io prima l'ho scritto e mi hanno detto che sono visionaria!
> per fortuna che almeno te mi dai ragione!


Dai, che un altro arrivi a dare ragione a Simy  Che senza i suoi amichetti non ce la fa!

La teoria di Jones non attacca con me e non lo trovo uno strumento "difensivo" adeguato.


----------



## Simy (24 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> L'hai scritta eccome.
> 
> Comunque hai detto bene, è un problema VOSTRO e potevi evitare sin da subito di mettere in piazza affari privati che a me intrigano quanto una visita dal dentista.


veramente ho quotato il post prima che lo tu lo correggessi! 

si quella frase l'ho scritta... ma rileggiti il contesto in cui l'ho scritta!
magari era vera o magari era una provocazione!

diciamo che a te gli affari privati tra me e lui intrigano eccome... ma non vuoi ammetterlo...


----------



## contepinceton (24 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dove abitava il nonno di toy?A tor di quinto....!!:rotfl:


Oscuro ho fatto oggi una scoperta sensazionale...a roma ce sta la porta pinciana....
Poi sono passato sotto il balcone di palazzo venezia...ho chiesto se mi facevano parlare da là...ma niente eh?
Sono pazzo sti romani...chiedo dove è porta qui e porta là e me rispondono....ma portace quel che te pare...


----------



## free (24 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> veramente ho quotato il post prima che lo tu lo correggessi!
> 
> si quella frase l'ho scritta... ma rileggiti il contesto in cui l'ho scritta!
> magari era vera o magari era una provocazione!
> ...



anche a me intrigano e lo ammetto pure

che state combinando?


----------



## Simy (24 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> anche a me intrigano e lo ammetto pure
> 
> che state combinando?


curiosona! 
affari nostri


----------



## passante (24 Luglio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> sniff ... perché mi hai lasciatooooo? :rotfl:


credo che sia perchè non ti levi più il casco integrale


----------



## Simy (24 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Dai, che un altro arrivi a dare ragione a Simy  Che senza i suoi amichetti non ce la fa!
> 
> La teoria di Jones non attacca con me e non lo trovo uno strumento "difensivo" adeguato.


non ho bisogno delle difese di nessuno io...ce la faccio benissimo da sola


----------



## contepinceton (24 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> nn posso approvare mi spiace..comunque troppo vero..intanto che mi rompevo girando per gli scaffali dell'iper,quando la moglie e'al mare l'aiuto per forza,qua'mai...notavo gli sguardi affamati degli uomini rivolti a lei.le sarebbe bastato un sorriso..e zac...noi invece super fatica...quanto e'difficile!!!!!!ma alla fine la trovi..e allora....


e allora se una è fagiana la volpe se la magna eh?


----------



## ToyGirl (24 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> veramente ho quotato il post prima che lo tu lo correggessi!
> 
> si quella frase l'ho scritta... ma rileggiti il contesto in cui l'ho scritta!
> magari era vera o magari era una provocazione!
> ...


A me non interessa interagire con oscuro e non mi interessa interagire con te, nel male e nel bene. Ma non perchè sei "amica" sua, semplicemente perchè ti trovo frivola e sulle nuvolette.

Fai 2 + 2  Se non mi interessa nessuno dei due, figurati quanto può importarmi sapere in che rapporti siete.


----------



## Simy (24 Luglio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> sniff ... perché mi hai lasciatooooo? :rotfl:




bè ecco....vedi....è che passante ha il suo fascino...poi con questo avatar è davvero irresistibile


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Dai, che un altro arrivi a dare ragione a Simy  Che senza i suoi amichetti non ce la fa!
> 
> La teoria di Jones non attacca con me e non lo trovo uno strumento "difensivo" adeguato.



Indiana jones ?  povera testa di admin,  non alzarti rimani basso   


Maurizio


----------



## ToyGirl (24 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non ho bisogno delle difese di nessuno io...ce la faccio benissimo da sola


Se fosse come dici, non tireresti in ballo il resto del forum per sentirti "più forte" 

Lo dicono tutti/lo fanno tutti/lo pensano tutti... teoria di Jones, è una delle migliori tecniche di convincimento/vendita.

Con me non attacca e so riconoscere quando una persona è tanto debole da richiedere l'aiuto ed il sostegno altrui.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Luglio 2012)

passante ha detto:


> credo che sia perchè non ti levi più il casco integrale


:rotfl:


----------



## ToyGirl (24 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Indiana jones ?  povera testa di admin,  non alzarti rimani basso
> 
> 
> Maurizio


Conoscere qualche tecnica di vendita ti farebbe bene, magari rimedieresti pure qualcuna  (gratis)


----------



## Simy (24 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Se fosse come dici, non tireresti in ballo il resto del forum per sentirti "più forte"
> 
> Lo dicono tutti/lo fanno tutti/lo pensano tutti... teoria di Jones, è una delle migliori tecniche di convincimento/vendita.
> 
> *Con me non attacca e so riconoscere quando una persona è tanto debole da richiedere l'aiuto ed il sostegno altrui*.


tu sei completamente fuori :rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
vabbè l'importante è che tu ne sia convinta..... pensa quello che ti pare! sai quanto me ne fotte di cosa pensi me


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Se fosse come dici, non tireresti in ballo il resto del forum per sentirti "più forte"
> 
> Lo dicono tutti/lo fanno tutti/lo pensano tutti... teoria di Jones, è una delle migliori tecniche di convincimento/vendita.
> 
> Con me non attacca e so riconoscere quando una persona è tanto debole da *richiedere l'aiuto ed il sostegno altrui*.


lo fanno tutti.

Jones
























:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (24 Luglio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> lo fanno tutti.
> 
> Jones
> 
> ...


ciao Admin


----------



## ToyGirl (24 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> tu sei completamente fuori :rotfl:
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> vabbè l'importante è che tu ne sia convinta..... pensa quello che ti pare! *sai quanto me ne fotte di cosa pensi me*


Che strano, continui a starmi alle costole e a provocare, come mai? 

Eclissati e basta, sii coerente una buona volta.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> bè ecco....vedi....è che passante ha il suo fascino...poi con questo avatar è davvero irresistibile


ma io sono l'orco e tu la mia orchessa :rotfl:


----------



## ToyGirl (24 Luglio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> lo fanno tutti.
> 
> Jones
> 
> ...


Lo fanno i bambini, non gli adulti


----------



## Simy (24 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Che strano, continui a starmi alle costole e a provocare, come mai?
> 
> Eclissati e basta, sii coerente una buona volta.


sei tu che provochi!
io ho iniziato scrivendoti un 3d senza polemiche...e tu hai iniziato a prendere d'aceto...quindi visto che dici cazzate sul mio conto io ti rispondo!
sei tu che dici che mi ignori e invece mi rispondi....quindi chi è che non è coerente?


----------



## Simy (24 Luglio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ma io sono l'orco e tu la mia orchessa :rotfl:
> 
> View attachment 5083



:thinking:

ma sei sicuro??? e perchè io sta cosa non me la ricordo?????


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Lo fanno i bambini, non gli *adulti*


io qui ne fatico a trovarli


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Conoscere qualche tecnica di vendita ti farebbe bene, magari rimedieresti pure qualcuna  (gratis)


Beh se quelle gratis (mai cosa più brutta dire di una donna, provo ribrezzo solo a ripeterlo!) fossero tutte come te, sicuramente inizierei a pagarle.

Maurizio


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :thinking:
> 
> ma sei sicuro??? e perchè io sta cosa non me la ricordo?????


forse mi sono sbagliatooooo ... sniffff


----------



## Simy (24 Luglio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> forse mi sono sbagliatooooo ... sniffff


forse....
vabbè io vado a nanna... 
buonanotte


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Luglio 2012)

ok stop fermi tutti, abbiamo svaccato abbastanza questo 3d ... torniamo di parlare di prostituzione! chi di voi ha già comprato l'orco? seriamente?


----------



## ToyGirl (24 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> sei tu che provochi!
> io ho iniziato scrivendoti un 3d senza polemiche...e tu hai iniziato a prendere d'aceto...quindi visto che dici cazzate sul mio conto io ti rispondo!
> sei tu che dici che mi ignori e invece mi rispondi....quindi chi è che non è coerente?


Ti ignoro finchè non vieni a rompermi le balle 

Sei intervenuta spesso nei miei topic, come appendice di un altro utente. Nessuno te l'ha chiesto. Nessuno ti ha obbligata.

Questo comunque è l'ultimo post mio nei tuoi riguardi.

Comincerò ad ignorarti anche se provochi, non meriti la minima importanza. E tieniti pure l'ultima parola. 

Ai bambini va data sempre ragione.

BYE BYE.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Luglio 2012)

passante ha detto:


> beh ma che c'entra.
> qualunque pensiero di chiunque è motivato.
> solo che la motivazione può essere una minkiata.
> o no?


certo è solo brutto quando gli altri pensano di vedere nell'espressione del tuo pensiero cose che vedono solo loro.
Così facendo alimentano solo un pregiudizio.
A volte i pensieri non hanno motivazioni sono solo reazioni emotive ad un'affermazione che magari anzichè essere assertiva è o troppo aggressiva o sibillina o machiavellica oppure ermetica no?


----------



## ToyGirl (24 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Beh se quelle gratis (mai cosa più brutta dire di una donna, provo ribrezzo solo a ripeterlo!) fossero tutte come te, sicuramente inizierei a pagarle.
> 
> Maurizio


Disse il rachitico senza muscoli... che mangia solo insalatina bio.

Non ti preoccupare, a me piacciono gli uomini, ed anche ben piazzati.


----------



## passante (24 Luglio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> io qui ne fatico a trovarli


dichi? eppure siamo tutti così maturi...

azzo::confuso::matto:


----------



## ToyGirl (24 Luglio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ok stop fermi tutti, abbiamo svaccato abbastanza questo 3d ... torniamo di parlare di prostituzione! chi di voi ha già comprato l'orco? seriamente?


Orco non è sinonimo di... pedofilo?


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Luglio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ok stop fermi tutti, abbiamo svaccato abbastanza questo 3d ... torniamo di parlare di prostituzione! chi di voi ha già comprato l'orco? seriamente?



Io sono favorevole alla prostituzione a  pagamento con il minimo sindacale, è ora di finirla con queste che la danno gratis!

Maurizio


----------



## passante (24 Luglio 2012)

io me ne vado perchè admin dice che siamo dei bambini e allora io mi sono offeso. gnegnegnegnegnegne. e il pallone è mio e me lo riprendo. ciccacicca.

'notte :singleeye:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Orco non è sinonimo di... pedofilo?


no. orco è sinonimo di brutto cattivo irragionevole affamato viscioso essere che molte volte però è più affascinante dei più belli e colti, perché può e deve contrariarsi per ogni nonnulla e così sta sempre al centro di tutte le attenzioni ... il quale piace a molti.

quindi comprarsi l'orco è metaforicamente parlando l'atto dell'amore mancato per essere stato l'unico che ha osato tanto!


----------



## ToyGirl (24 Luglio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> no. orco è sinonimo di brutto cattivo irragionevole affamato viscioso essere che molte volte però è più affascinante dei più belli e colti, perché può e deve contrariarsi per ogni nonnulla e così sta sempre al centro di tutte le attenzioni ... il quale piace a molti.
> 
> quindi comprarsi l'orco è metaforicamente parlando l'atto dell'amore mancato per essere stato l'unico che ha osato tanto!


E' la prima volta che sento quest'espressione


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Luglio 2012)

passante ha detto:


> io me ne vado perchè admin dice che siamo dei bambini e allora io mi sono offeso. gnegnegnegnegnegne. e il pallone è mio e me lo riprendo. ciccacicca.
> 
> 'notte :singleeye:


ene mene mu
und raus bist du :rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> E' la prima volta che sento quest'espressione


io ho sentito parlare sempre molto bene (delle capacità sessuali) degli orchi e questo mi onora moltissimo 

ora però è scappata l'orchessa con chissà chì :rotfl:


----------



## sienne (24 Luglio 2012)

Ciao,

parliamo di frutta … ma vorrei parlare solo delle mele … 

va bene … allora parliamo delle mele …

ma ci sono anche le pere … 

e va bene ci sono anche le pere …

ma perché parli di pere … volevo parlare di mele …

va bene … ritorniamo sulle mele …

le mele però non valgono ci sono anche le banane …

e va bene … andiamo con le banane … 

ma no … le banane sono anche verdi …

…
…

sienne


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Luglio 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> parliamo di frutta … ma vorrei parlare solo delle mele …
> 
> ...


Ogni riferimento a cose e persone è puramente casuale.

Maurizio


----------



## oscuro (24 Luglio 2012)

*Allora*

Vorrei non intervenire più,TROY è una povera emarginata,e non è un insulto ma uno stato di fatto,da quando è quì dentro, sottolinea solo i miei accenti mancati e disquisisce ,offendendo e insultando, di cazzi e vibratori, poi il nulla!Continuerò  a trattarla come merita perchè come maestrina ha molto poco da insegnare!JOEY ,IO NON SEGNALERò IL TUO POST, PER ME ESSERE NAPOLETANO è UN ONORE,non so quali natali tu possa avere ma la tua esternazione è esecrabile sotto tutti i punti di vista,preferisco non insultarti perchè dar DEL NAPOLETANO PER OFFENDERE QUALIFICA LA PERSONA STESSA!ADESSO MI CHIEDO COME MAI QUEL POST NON SIA SPARITO!!Perplesso,apri gli occhi,ci son tante belle donne quì dentro,interessanti e con una bella testa,leccare il sedere ad una povera disadattata che favela dei suoi desideri sessuali repressi non è il massimo!!!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ad un certo punto tempo addietro la nostra simpatica amica Troy in un thread se la prese con te e Sbriciolata. A torto o a ragione non è questo il punto. Da allora, diciamo che è finita nel mirino di Oscuro *tipo cerbiatto *nel mirino del fucile.




volevi dire elefante, forse

anzi, elefante dotato di display su cui scorre: mirate qui


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vorrei non intervenire più,TROY è una povera emarginata,e non è un insulto ma uno stato di fatto,da quando è quì dentro, sottolinea solo i miei accenti mancati e disquisisce ,offendendo e insultando, di cazzi e vibratori, poi il nulla!Continuerò a trattarla come merita perchè come maestrina ha molto poco da insegnare!JOEY ,IO NON SEGNALERò IL TUO POST, PER ME ESSERE NAPOLETANO è UN ONORE,non so quali natali tu possa avere ma la tua esternazione è esecrabile sotto tutti i punti di vista,preferisco non insultarti perchè dar DEL NAPOLETANO PER OFFENDERE QUALIFICA LA PERSONA STESSA!ADESSO MI CHIEDO COME MAI QUEL POST NON SIA SPARITO!!Perplesso,apri gli occhi,ci son tante belle donne quì dentro,interessanti e con una bella testa,leccare il sedere ad una povera disadattata che favela dei suoi desideri sessuali repressi non è il massimo!!!!


Buongiorno Oscuro. Dormito bene? Io si, più o meno. Qua è piovuto un sacco, sai, tuoni e fulmini quelle cose lì. Fatto colazione? Io un caffè lungo, senza zucchero. Roba da maschio alfa, mi dicono. Comunque, magari quel post non è sparito perchè non era affatto offensivo? No, dico, ci hai pensato? Voglio dire, se sei napoletano sei napoletano, mica ho scritto un'offesa o che. E' come se uno di Milano si lamentasse se lo chiamassi milanese o, tutt'al più lombardo, non ti pare? Mica volevo offenderti, io non ho nulla contro i napoletani o i campani in genere.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Se fosse come dici, non tireresti in ballo il resto del forum per sentirti "più forte"
> 
> Lo dicono tutti/lo fanno tutti/lo pensano tutti... teoria di Jones, è una delle migliori tecniche di convincimento/vendita.
> 
> *Con me non attacca e so riconoscere quando una persona è tanto debole da richiedere l'aiuto ed il sostegno altrui.*



senti DEFICIENTE,

stai veramente rompendo il cazzo con le tue illazioni

tu non sai proprio nulla degli utenti di cui parli
non sai nulla di Simy, una donna da cui potresti trarre esempio su come NON sprecare la tua miserabile vita
in ciance

se le persone (non utenti: persone)  intervengono in sua difesa anche senza essere richieste significa che hanno un'alta opinione e un grande rispetto per lei come persona reale, prima che come utente di questo forum

non è certo in questo modo che potrai guadagnarti almeno un briciolo della stima che nutriamo per lei

e con questo chiudo, non meriti neanche che ci arrabbiamo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Luglio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> io qui ne fatico a trovarli



Quibb, visto che sono una bambina, voglio il lecca lecca


----------



## Daniele (24 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Guarda che per l'uomo, OGGI, non è così difficile scopare. Certo, dipende da come si pone... una persona gentile ed educata non avrà alcuna difficoltà! Penso si possa pretendere un minimo.


Ok, te lo spiego meglio? Uscita in posto adeguato, spese adeguate e finta  brillantezza, perchè uno deve essere come lo vuole la donne relativa, non come è per davvero e puff, ti sei tolto di tasca tanti soldi, hai fatto tanta fatica per una possibilità non al 100%. Donna non brutta...30 minuti dopo senza tanta fatica ha avuto tutto quello che l'uomo ha dovuto faticare.
Ribilanciamento della situazione:

L'uomo paga una donna che accetta tale condizione per fare sesso, spende meno, si sbatte meno e lei ed è probabile che lei sia unascopata più interessante anche di quella conosciuta fuori che sarebbe alla fin dei cotni costata il doppio.
Se una donna o un uomo decidono di vendersi che lo facciano, è la loro libertà, io prostituisco il mio cervello ogni giorno.


----------



## oscuro (24 Luglio 2012)

*joey*

No!Non c'era alcun bisogno di rimarcarlo,bastava dire a simy:dillo al tuo amico punto!Vabbè  come vedi non ti rispondo insultando!!Cmq la similitudine del cerbiatto è patetica!Facciamo  così:Troy è nà lupetta coattissima e cafona che vuole mangiarsi qualche percorella ingenua, sulla sua strada ha incontrato un ex lupo che la prende sonoramente a CALCI NEL CULO DIFENDENDO le pecore!!!!Come similitidine molto calzante direi!


----------



## free (24 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> No!Non c'era alcun bisogno di rimarcarlo,bastava dire a simy:dillo al tuo amico punto!Vabbè  come vedi non ti rispondo insultando!!Cmq la similitudine del cerbiatto è patetica!Facciamo  così:Troy è nà lupetta coattissima e cafona che vuole mangiarsi qualche percorella ingenua, sulla sua strada ha incontrato un ex lupo che la prende sonoramente a CALCI NEL CULO DIFENDENDO le pecore!!!!Come similitidine molto calzante direi!



ma chi sono le pecore?


----------



## oscuro (24 Luglio 2012)

*Free*

Le pecore,sono le persone educate del forum  che per buon senso non replicano allo sfoggio di cazzi e di trivialità di questa super cafonissima!!!:up:


----------



## free (24 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Le pecore,sono le persone educate del forum  che per buon senso non replicano allo sfoggio di cazzi e di trivialità di questa super cafonissima!!!:up:



ma non potresti cortesemente cambiare animale?
fa caldo con tutta 'sta lana, e poi Sbri ha messo l'avviso sulle cacche


----------



## exStermy (24 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma non potresti cortesemente cambiare animale?
> fa caldo con tutta 'sta lana, e poi Sbri ha messo l'avviso sulle cacche


va che la lana e' un isolante termoacustico e se po' usa' anche l'estate, infatti i Touareg, l'omini blu non viagrati, se vesteno accussi' ner deserto...

fine pillolina de SiuperQuarkke...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (24 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> va che la lana e' un isolante termoacustico e se po' usa' anche l'estate, infatti i Touareg, l'omini blu non viagrati, se vesteno accussi' ner deserto...
> 
> fine pillolina de SiuperQuarkke...
> 
> ahahahahah


ma quante ne so?

ahahahah


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (24 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma non potresti cortesemente cambiare animale?
> fa caldo con tutta 'sta lana, e poi Sbri ha messo l'avviso sulle cacche


Ma sono tosate in questo periodo! (credo)


----------



## free (24 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ma sono tosate in questo periodo! (credo)



scandalo!


----------



## free (24 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> va che la lana e' un isolante termoacustico e se po' usa' anche l'estate, infatti i Touareg, l'omini blu non viagrati, se vesteno accussi' ner deserto...
> 
> fine pillolina de SiuperQuarkke...
> 
> ahahahahah



ma dai prova a toglierti la canottiera della salute, non avere paura


----------



## exStermy (24 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma dai prova a toglierti la canottiera della salute, non avere paura


non posso...me ce so' affezionato ai buchi ed alle macchie de sugo...

so' un romanticone che ce posso fa'?


----------



## Simy (24 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> non posso...me ce so' affezionato ai buchi *ed alle macchie de sugo*...
> 
> so' un romanticone che ce posso fa'?



stile vito catozzo?


----------



## exStermy (24 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> stile vito catozzo?


kikazz'e'?

ahahah


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2012)

miiiii





exStermy ha detto:


> ma quante ne so?
> 
> ahahahah


----------



## Simy (24 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> kikazz'e'?
> 
> ahahah



ma non te lo guardavi drive-in


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2012)

abbattiamolo!


----------



## Simy (24 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> abbattiamolo!


chi?


----------



## exStermy (24 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> miiiii


vabbe' era pe' darme un tono...

comunque Mine' nun ce rompe er cazzo stamatina....

vabbuo'?

ahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> L'hai scritta eccome.
> 
> Comunque hai detto bene, è un problema VOSTRO e potevi evitare sin da subito di *mettere in piazza affari privati che a me intrigano quanto una visita dal dentista*.


Guarda, su questo punto, proprio questo punto qui... sfondi una porta aperta. Anzi, diciamo che è venuta giù pure la staccionata. Perchè è vero... qui ci raccontiamo cose molto intime e parrebbe che si possa mettere in piazza i propri affari privati... ma c'è modo e modo, motivazione e motivazione. Nello specifico, se uno viene qua per esibire le proprie prodezze sessuali almeno lo deve fare in modo divertente... perchè essendo tutti adulti, è difficile che venga raccontato qualcosa che non era già stato detto o fatto, quindi subentra la noia, quando l'esibizione è costante e proposta come un inedito di Dante Alighieri... fa sorridere la prima volte, se l'autore è mooolto giovane, poi rompe le balle, sinceramente. Allora, adesso tu immagina una persona che sta vivendo un problema, vorrebbe parlarne con qualcuno in forma anonima perchè prova anche disagio... arriva sul forum e ci trova pipini di gomma ovunque e noi che ci raccontiamo quanto siamo fighi e inediti nelle nostre attività sessuali che ci piacciono, oh quanto ci piacciono... secondo te si ferma? Da come ti approcci, temo che anche questo mio (ultimo) tentativo di esporti il mio punto di vista, sarà archiviato come lo sfogo di una bacchettona in astinenza sessuale.
Perchè tu, se non ti piace quello che ti si dice, offendi... offendi anche quando si sta parlando d'altro ma tu ritieni di essere citata.E non hai neppure il buon senso per scusarti, dopo. Pazienza, sono una bacchettona in astinenza ma sono in buona compagnia.


----------



## free (24 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> non posso...me ce so' affezionato ai buchi ed alle macchie de sugo...
> 
> so' un romanticone che ce posso fa'?



oddio Maurizio è svenuto!:singleeye:


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> non posso...me ce so' affezionato ai buchi ed alle macchie de sugo...
> 
> so' un romanticone che ce posso fa'?


resta così... sei incredibilmente sexy!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> oddio Maurizio è svenuto!:singleeye:



minerva: i sali


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Guarda, su questo punto, proprio questo punto qui... sfondi una porta aperta. Anzi, diciamo che è venuta giù pure la staccionata. Perchè è vero... qui ci raccontiamo cose molto intime e parrebbe che si possa mettere in piazza i propri affari privati... ma c'è modo e modo, motivazione e motivazione. Nello specifico, se uno viene qua per esibire le proprie prodezze sessuali almeno lo deve fare in modo divertente... perchè essendo tutti adulti, è difficile che venga raccontato qualcosa che non era già stato detto o fatto, quindi subentra la noia, quando l'esibizione è costante e proposta come un inedito di Dante Alighieri... fa sorridere la prima volte, se l'autore è mooolto giovane, poi rompe le balle, sinceramente. Allora, adesso tu immagina una persona che sta vivendo un problema, vorrebbe parlarne con qualcuno in forma anonima perchè prova anche disagio... arriva sul forum e ci trova pipini di gomma ovunque e noi che ci raccontiamo quanto siamo fighi e inediti nelle nostre attività sessuali che ci piacciono, oh quanto ci piacciono... secondo te si ferma? Da come ti approcci, temo che anche questo mio (ultimo) tentativo di esporti il mio punto di vista, sarà archiviato come lo sfogo di una bacchettona in astinenza sessuale.
> Perchè tu, se non ti piace quello che ti si dice, offendi... offendi anche quando si sta parlando d'altro ma tu ritieni di essere citata.E non hai neppure il buon senso per scusarti, dopo. Pazienza, sono una bacchettona in astinenza ma sono in buona compagnia.


Un ottimo riassunto, promossa a pieni voti con lode.

Maurizio


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Guarda, su questo punto, proprio questo punto qui... sfondi una porta aperta. Anzi, diciamo che è venuta giù pure la staccionata. Perchè è vero... qui ci raccontiamo cose molto intime e parrebbe che si possa mettere in piazza i propri affari privati... ma c'è modo e modo, motivazione e motivazione. Nello specifico, se uno viene qua per esibire le proprie prodezze sessuali almeno lo deve fare in modo divertente... perchè essendo tutti adulti, è difficile che venga raccontato qualcosa che non era già stato detto o fatto, quindi subentra la noia, quando l'esibizione è costante e proposta come un inedito di Dante Alighieri... fa sorridere la prima volte, se l'autore è mooolto giovane, poi rompe le balle, sinceramente. Allora, adesso tu immagina una persona che sta vivendo un problema, vorrebbe parlarne con qualcuno in forma anonima perchè prova anche disagio... arriva sul forum e ci trova pipini di gomma ovunque e noi che ci raccontiamo quanto siamo fighi e inediti nelle nostre attività sessuali che ci piacciono, oh quanto ci piacciono... secondo te si ferma? Da come ti approcci, temo che anche questo mio (ultimo) tentativo di esporti il mio punto di vista, sarà archiviato come lo sfogo di una bacchettona in astinenza sessuale.
> Perchè tu, se non ti piace quello che ti si dice, offendi... offendi anche quando si sta parlando d'altro ma tu ritieni di essere citata.E non hai neppure il buon senso per scusarti, dopo. Pazienza, sono una bacchettona in astinenza ma sono in buona compagnia.



soprattutto inediti miiiii

brava brava sbriciolata, vedo che hai spiegato esaustivamente quello che le scrissi qualche post fa  :smile:


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> minerva: i sali


spiace, me li sono sniffati tutti


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> vabbe' era pe' darme un tono...
> 
> comunque Mine' nun ce rompe er cazzo stamatina....
> 
> ...


ma quanto ti amo


----------



## exStermy (24 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> resta così... sei incredibilmente sexy!


e manco m'hai visto co' l'espadrillassssss sfonnate...

si' propeto nu' baba'....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e manco m'hai visto* co' l'espadrillassssss sfonnate...*
> 
> si' propeto nu' baba'....




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (24 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma quanto ti amo


http://www.google.it/imgres?q=foto+...sp=24&ved=1t:429,r:14,s:170,i:287&tx=49&ty=92


----------



## battiato63 (24 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e manco m'hai visto co' l'espadrillassssss sfonnate...






exStermy ha detto:


> si' propeto nu' baba'....


senza a rhum


----------



## Hellseven (24 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io sono favorevole alla prostituzione a  pagamento con il minimo sindacale, è ora di finirla con queste che la danno gratis!
> 
> Maurizio


Non preoccuparti, a te gratis non è mai capitato né mai capiterà, quindi stai tranquillino ....


----------



## oscuro (24 Luglio 2012)

*yang*

Posso farti una domanda?Cosa ti ha fatto il sor maurizio?


----------



## perplesso (24 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vorrei non intervenire più,TROY è una povera emarginata,e non è un insulto ma uno stato di fatto,da quando è quì dentro, sottolinea solo i miei accenti mancati e disquisisce ,offendendo e insultando, di cazzi e vibratori, poi il nulla!Continuerò  a trattarla come merita perchè come maestrina ha molto poco da insegnare!JOEY ,IO NON SEGNALERò IL TUO POST, PER ME ESSERE NAPOLETANO è UN ONORE,non so quali natali tu possa avere ma la tua esternazione è esecrabile sotto tutti i punti di vista,preferisco non insultarti perchè dar DEL NAPOLETANO PER OFFENDERE QUALIFICA LA PERSONA STESSA!ADESSO MI CHIEDO COME MAI QUEL POST NON SIA SPARITO!!Perplesso,apri gli occhi,ci son tante belle donne quì dentro,interessanti e con una bella testa,leccare il sedere ad una povera disadattata che favela dei suoi desideri sessuali repressi non è il massimo!!!!


guarda è molto semplice.  tu la ignori,lei ti ignora.   se la maggioranza di coloro che scrivono qui sopra si comporteranno allo stesso modo e Toy si troverà a non poter parlare con nessuno,perchè nessuno la calcola,allora cambierà atteggiamento.

questo nel caso sia corretta la tua analisi.

siccome io vedo che con Toy riesco a discorrere in modo normale...e visto che mi pare di riuscire a discorrere in modo normale con tutti qui dentro.....dico bene?

Perchè finora m'è parso di aver dialogato sempre bene anche con te.

quindi dicevo.....o Toy mi sta broccolando. ma non mi pare affatto.  e quindi si comporta bene con me x quello.
Oppure si comporta bene con me perchè non l'ho presa di punta.  il che mi pare la spiegazione più logica.

Vedi Oscuro....per me tu 6 libero di considerare Toy come ti pare. non ti contesto quello.
Nè ti contesto la tua difesa di Simy o di Sbriciolata o di chiunque altra.   Anzi,quella ti fa onore.

Quello che ti contesto è la pesantezza.   se tu insegui Toy in ogni 3d,6 tu che passi dalla parte del torto.  
perchè fai la figura dell'ossessionato.

chiaro ora quello che voglio dire?


----------



## oscuro (24 Luglio 2012)

*Perplesso*

Non solo è chiaro ma è anche condivisibile!!Io contesto solo le tue modalità di intervento:Se decidi di intervenire a difesa di qualcuno,avresti dovuto farlo anche quando quest'attrezzo di troy ha insultato utenti che per loro natura son sempre corretti e posati!!Ognuno di noi ha le sue modalità nel porsi,io quando entro in casa d'altri per la prima volta,cerco di farlo nel modo più educato possibile,qui son volati insulti,cazzi colorati,offese,il peggio del peggio!!Io tendo ad ignorare,ma quando arriva la coattona de tor marancia ar baretto sotto casa mia,  con un cazzo tatuato su una chiappa  ò stereo a palla e comincia a offendere gli avventori del bar amici miei,il minimo sindacale è che se becca un bel favvanculo viene riaccompagnata nella sua Smart e rispedita a tor marancia non credi?????


----------



## perplesso (24 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non solo è chiaro ma è anche condivisibile!!Io contesto solo le tue modalità di intervento:Se decidi di intervenire a difesa di qualcuno,avresti dovuto farlo anche quando quest'attrezzo di troy ha insultato utenti che per loro natura son sempre corretti e posati!!Ognuno di noi ha le sue modalità nel porsi,io quando entro in casa d'altri per la prima volta,cerco di farlo nel modo più educato possibile,qui son volati insulti,cazzi colorati,offese,il peggio del peggio!!Io tendo ad ignorare,ma quando arriva la coattona de tor marancia ar baretto sotto casa mia,  con un cazzo tatuato su una chiappa  ò stereo a palla e comincia a offendere gli avventori del bar amici miei,il minimo sindacale è che se becca un bel favvanculo viene riaccompagnata nella sua Smart e rispedita a tor marancia non credi?????


se la firma di Toy era così fastidiosa e visto che non voleva toglierla sua sponte....potevi benissimo segnalarla.

in modo che fosse l'amministrazione ad intervenire.  anzi era la cosa che avreste dovuto fare da subito,se veramente erano i dildo il problema.

Non sono l'avvocato di Toy,quindi non sono tenuto a controllare ogni suo post per verificare se ha inveito o è stata inveita e produrmi nella performance da principe azzurro.

Mi sono limitato ad osservare come ultimamente tu ti fossi appiattolato su di lei e gliela menassi qualsiasi cosa lei scrivesse.   e questo francamente mi pareva e mi pare irritante.

Per questo ti ho segnalato quel post,per farti capire che va benissimo prendere le parti di Simy,ma c'è modo e modo.

Ripeto.....ignoratela,se vi irrita così tanto.  ve l'ha scritto anche lei


----------



## Hellseven (24 Luglio 2012)

*Se escludiamo*



oscuro ha detto:


> Posso farti una domanda?Cosa ti ha fatto il sor maurizio?


che mi abbia dato del topo di fogna senza che io l'abbia mai cagato neppure di striscio, nulla. Il problema (suo) è che per graffiare con le parole ci vuole una forte dose di intelligenza, humour ed autoironia, elementi che a lui mancano del tutto (e non si offenda perchè è la pura verità). Infatti leggendo con attenzione i suoi scambi con molti altri utenti ho notato che si prende molto sul serio, è patetico nel tentativo di sembrare simpatico ed è inviso a molti. In realtà m'è neutro .....


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Luglio 2012)

yangfiltro ha detto:


> Non preoccuparti, a te gratis non è mai capitato né mai capiterà, quindi stai tranquillino ....


Se una donna mi dice " vieni che te la do gratis" la considerei peggiore di quella che si fa pagare.
Diverso il tuo caso penso che si tratti solo  di "elemosina"

Maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Luglio 2012)

yangfiltro ha detto:


> che mi abbia dato del topo di fogna senza che io l'abbia mai cagato neppure di striscio, nulla. Il problema (suo) è che per graffiare con le parole ci vuole una forte dose di intelligenza, humour ed autoironia, elementi che a lui mancano del tutto (e non si offenda perchè è la pura verità). Infatti leggendo con attenzione i suoi scambi con molti altri utenti ho notato che si prende molto sul serio, è patetico nel tentativo di sembrare simpatico ed è inviso a molti. In realtà m'è neutro .....




Dopo quello che ti sei permesso di scrivere a Chiara,  ti aspettavi degli applausi? 



Maurizio


----------



## ToyGirl (24 Luglio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ok, te lo spiego meglio? Uscita in posto adeguato, spese adeguate e finta  brillantezza, perchè uno deve essere come lo vuole la donne relativa, non come è per davvero e puff, ti sei tolto di tasca tanti soldi, hai fatto tanta fatica per una possibilità non al 100%. Donna non brutta...30 minuti dopo senza tanta fatica ha avuto tutto quello che l'uomo ha dovuto faticare.
> Ribilanciamento della situazione:
> 
> *L'uomo paga una donna che accetta tale condizione per fare sesso*, spende meno, si sbatte meno e lei ed è probabile che lei sia unascopata più interessante anche di quella conosciuta fuori che sarebbe alla fin dei cotni costata il doppio.
> Se una donna o un uomo decidono di vendersi che lo facciano, è la loro libertà, io prostituisco il mio cervello ogni giorno.


Esistono donne che possono fare sesso con te *solo perchè gli piaci * Non è meglio per le tue tasche e per il tuo orgoglio maschile? Mica a tutte piace lo sborone.


----------



## ToyGirl (24 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Guarda, su questo punto, proprio questo punto qui... sfondi una porta aperta. Anzi, diciamo che è venuta giù pure la staccionata. Perchè è vero... qui ci raccontiamo cose molto intime e parrebbe che si possa mettere in piazza i propri affari privati... ma c'è modo e modo, motivazione e motivazione. Nello specifico, se uno viene qua per esibire le proprie prodezze sessuali almeno lo deve fare in modo divertente... perchè essendo tutti adulti, è difficile che venga raccontato qualcosa che non era già stato detto o fatto, quindi subentra la noia, quando l'esibizione è costante e proposta come un inedito di Dante Alighieri... fa sorridere la prima volte, se l'autore è mooolto giovane, poi rompe le balle, sinceramente. Allora, adesso tu immagina una persona che sta vivendo un problema, vorrebbe parlarne con qualcuno in forma anonima perchè prova anche disagio... arriva sul forum e ci trova pipini di gomma ovunque e noi che ci raccontiamo quanto siamo fighi e inediti nelle nostre attività sessuali che ci piacciono, oh quanto ci piacciono... secondo te si ferma? Da come ti approcci, temo che anche questo mio (ultimo) tentativo di esporti il mio punto di vista, sarà archiviato come lo sfogo di una bacchettona in astinenza sessuale.
> Perchè tu, se non ti piace quello che ti si dice, offendi... offendi anche quando si sta parlando d'altro ma tu ritieni di essere citata.E non hai neppure il buon senso per scusarti, dopo. Pazienza, sono una bacchettona in astinenza ma sono in buona compagnia.


Penso che a chi viene qui per esporre un problema diano più fastidio:

- gli off topic
- le parolacce
- il flame

piuttosto che i miei dildo di gomma, che hanno strappato più di una risata. Quando ce li avevo in firma.

Ma sei libera di pensare quello che vuoi, in buona compagnia, chiaro.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> L'hai fatto.
> 
> Io non penso di aver proprio nulla da imparare. Nè da lei, nè da chiunque altro. Vado benissimo così.
> 
> chiudi quel cesso da babbiona acida ed incazzosa :smile:





ToyGirl ha detto:


> Penso che a chi viene qui per esporre un problema diano più fastidio:
> 
> - gli off topic
> - le parolacce
> ...


Tu pensi che... ma magari sbagli.Prendi in considerazione l'ipotesi... Per quanto riguarda le parolacce... dicevi?


----------



## ToyGirl (24 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tu pensi che... ma magari sbagli.Prendi in considerazione l'ipotesi... Per quanto riguarda le parolacce... dicevi?


Non credo proprio di sbagliarmi, visto che POCHI visitatori postano le loro storie, sebbene sia un forum assolutamente aperto e visitato. E POCHI si iscrivono.

I fatti mi danno ragione.

Sugli insulti, quando ne ricevo rispondo  Non sono tanto cristiana, non porgo l'altra guancia, sai? Hai fatto bene a quotare. Avevo cancellato "babbiona" e l'avevo sostituito con "stronza". Ma alla fine ci sta meglio babbiona. Pregiudizio ed acidità sono propri di chi è VECCHIO dentro.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Non credo proprio di sbagliarmi, visto che POCHI visitatori postano le loro storie, sebbene sia un forum assolutamente aperto e visitato. E POCHI si iscrivono.
> 
> I fatti mi danno ragione.
> 
> Sugli insulti, quando ne ricevo rispondo  Non sono tanto cristiana, non porgo l'altra guancia, sai? Hai fatto bene a quotare. Avevo cancellato "babbiona" e l'avevo sostituito con "stronza". Ma alla fine ci sta meglio babbiona. Pregiudizio ed acidità sono propri di chi è VECCHIO dentro.


I fatti ti cosano, sì. Ho capito. O meglio non ho capito perchè quello che hai risposto non quagliava per nulla con quanto ti ho suggerito. Ma credo di aver capito ugualmente.
Io e Chiara ci siamo scontrate in passato anche abbastanza duramente, ma è una donna che rispetto moltissimo e che ho imparato con il tempo ad apprezzare, credo che sia una delle persone più libere da pregiudizi che si possa incontrare: ad esempio sono stata io a dovermi liberare dai miei pregiudizi, per poter avere il piacere di discutere con lei, sono felice di doverlo ammettere.
Vedi, se quello che leggo fosse postato da una ragazzina... transeat. Ma dovresti essere una donna, hai 28 anni se non sbaglio. Circondata da una marea di persone che , a detta tua, ti trattano come un giocattolo, tutti. Tutti che ti trattano male, perchè... non si sa. Non certo perchè sbagli tu. E tu lì, vittima, immobile agnello sacrificale. Poi da dietro una tastiera sfoghi la tua rabbia... se ti basta...se ti fa stare bene, continua. Ma secondo me non siamo noi i tuoi spauracchi. 
Sugli insulti... colgo l'occasione... quando si pronunciano a sproposito... le persone mature si scusano.
Prendi anche atto che le risate si suscitano con una butade, quando la butade viene ripetuta ogni momento diventa sgradevole. Io poi tutte 'ste persone che ridevano me le devo essere perse.
E' un'occasione per crescere, per migliorarsi...oppure ...

Di tutti parlò mal,
fuorchè di Dio
scusandosi col dir: 
'Non lo conosco'.


----------



## ToyGirl (25 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> I fatti ti cosano, sì. Ho capito. O meglio non ho capito perchè quello che hai risposto non quagliava per nulla con quanto ti ho suggerito. Ma credo di aver capito ugualmente.
> Io e Chiara ci siamo scontrate in passato anche abbastanza duramente, ma è una donna che rispetto moltissimo e che ho imparato con il tempo ad apprezzare, credo che sia una delle persone più libere da pregiudizi che si possa incontrare: ad esempio sono stata io a dovermi liberare dai miei pregiudizi, per poter avere il piacere di discutere con lei, sono felice di doverlo ammettere.
> Vedi, se quello che leggo fosse postato da una ragazzina... transeat. Ma dovresti essere una donna, hai 28 anni se non sbaglio. Circondata da una marea di persone che , a detta tua, ti trattano come un giocattolo, tutti. Tutti che ti trattano male, perchè... non si sa. Non certo perchè sbagli tu. E tu lì, vittima, immobile agnello sacrificale. Poi da dietro una tastiera sfoghi la tua rabbia... se ti basta...se ti fa stare bene, continua. Ma secondo me non siamo noi i tuoi spauracchi.
> Sugli insulti... colgo l'occasione... quando si pronunciano a sproposito... le persone mature si scusano.
> ...



Il tuo discorso è molto bello e infiocchettato ma ha due grandi pecche. Usi troppo il plurale (noi... noi... noi... voi chi?) e parti dal presupposto che io voglia atteggiarmi a vittima ed abbia bisogno di essere guarita.

Io non voglio andare d'accordo con gente che si esprime in un certo modo. Sono qui per interagire con chi parla BENE, con chi è educato, con chi evita di fare solo discorsi frivoli e poco interessanti. A parte questi utenti, il resto del gruppetto per me manco esiste.

La tua analisi sulla mia rabbia, sui miei spauracchi è del tutto infondata. Ma si adatta bene ai comportamenti compulsivi di altri che non hanno di meglio da fare che attaccarmi, provocarmi e chiedere le mie attenzioni 

Credo sia normale che io sia infastidita da ciò. Ma non sopravvalutare la cosa.  Quando ho voglia rispondo a tono. Quando non avevo voglia segnalavo. Adesso ignoro e basta.

Non intendo assolutamente scusarmi per l'insulto a Chiara.

Ognuno raccoglie ciò che semina  

Poteva scegliere di stare zitta o usare un tono diverso.

P.S. Non ho mai detto che tutti mi trattano male  Anzi... A parte qualcuno, questo forum è piacevolissimo. E in real... qualcuno si approfitta della mia bontà ma nessuno... mi tratta... male  Sono consapevolmente una ragazza giocattolo. Se questo mi avesse fatto così male, pensi che avrei scelto questa immagine e questo nickname? :carneval:


----------



## zen (25 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> ... Sono consapevolmente una ragazza giocattolo. Se questo mi avesse fatto così male, pensi che avrei scelto questa immagine e questo nickname?



sarebbe interessante sapere cosa intendi con "consapevolmente"...


----------



## ToyGirl (25 Luglio 2012)

Apri un vocabolario


----------



## zen (25 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Apri un vocabolario



non basta per essere consapevoli.


----------



## ToyGirl (25 Luglio 2012)

Sei il mio grillo parlante zen?  Mettiti in fila, ci sono molti candidati (non richiesti) per questa posizione


----------



## zen (25 Luglio 2012)

*sei pinocchio?*

dici che sei consapevole.
cosa intendi?

non intendi.
pace e bene.


----------



## ToyGirl (25 Luglio 2012)

Intendo che tra tutti i modi d'essere che ora mi sarebbero possibili, io ho SCELTO questo, della ragazza giocattolo, che è il meno peggio e quello che fa meno danni agli altri e a me stessa :smile:

Consapevolezza = scegliere, essere informati


----------



## oscuro (25 Luglio 2012)

*tOY*

Ma dai dovresti ringraziarmi,se non fosse per oscuro saresti ricordata solo per sei cazzi colorati!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Il tuo discorso è molto bello e infiocchettato ma ha due grandi pecche. Usi troppo il plurale (noi... noi... noi... voi chi?) e parti dal presupposto che io voglia atteggiarmi a vittima ed abbia bisogno di essere guarita.
> 
> *Io non voglio andare d'accordo con gente che si esprime in un certo modo. Sono qui per interagire con chi parla BENE, con chi è educato, con chi evita di fare solo discorsi frivoli e poco interessanti. A parte questi utenti, il resto del gruppetto per me manco esiste.*
> 
> ...



E in effetti non serve che ti scusi

Ti sembro una che mendica le scuse di una ragazzetta?

Perchè è quello che sei: una ragazzetta incapace di cogliere preziosi spunti e suggerimenti da parte di utenti/persone (come Sbriciolata, che ringrazio) che hanno molto da dire qui e nella realtà.
Sei una ragazzetta perchè non ti sei accorta che prima del tuo arrivo nel forum già c'erano utenti educati, che si esprimono bene e che fanno discorsi interessanti
Sei una ragazzetta perchè tacci di moralismo utenti che, ripeto, hanno già esperito largamente circostanze nelle quali tu ti reputi un'esperta in grado persino di dare consigli.
Sei una ragazzetta perchè non sai distinguere e non sei nemmeno consapevole

Infine sei una ragazzetta perchè hai copiato di sana pianta la specifica del tuo nick name dal mio, quindi non sei nemmeno in grado di esprimere un minimo di originalità (vedi sopra).

Infine: anche se tu non ci crederai, ma mi piace accennarlo a beneficio di altri utenti che non lo sanno

Quando ti rivolgi a me ricordati che ti stai rivolgendo a una DONNA che anche nella realtà ha dimostrato che, le *gatte morte* come te, capaci solo di raccattare una platea di maschi infoiati parlando di pornografia,le mangia a colazione (boccaccia mia fermati qui ....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen


vabbè dai, buona giornata


----------



## Simy (25 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E in effetti non serve che ti scusi
> 
> Ti sembro una che mendica le scuse di una ragazzetta?
> 
> ...


e che DONNA aggiungerei! 
:up:


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Il tuo discorso è molto bello e infiocchettato ma ha due grandi pecche. Usi troppo il plurale (noi... noi... noi... voi chi?) e parti dal presupposto che io voglia atteggiarmi a vittima ed abbia bisogno di essere guarita.
> 
> Io non voglio andare d'accordo con gente che si esprime in un certo modo. Sono qui per interagire con chi parla BENE, con chi è educato, con chi evita di fare solo discorsi frivoli e poco interessanti. A parte questi utenti, il resto del gruppetto per me manco esiste.
> 
> ...



Se non riesci nemmeno ad avere la solidarietà femminile, prima o poi diventerai un monologo di te stessa anche qui dentro, come lo sei già nella vita di tutti i giorni.
Ci credo che i maschi ti trattano come un giocattolo, chi mai vorrebbe uscire anche per conversare? solo un sordo che non riesce a leggere dalle labbra.


Maurizio

Maurizio


----------



## oscuro (25 Luglio 2012)

*Chiara*

Ma quale ragazzetta.è un Atrezzo mal riuscito!


----------



## sienne (25 Luglio 2012)

Ciao,

lasciando da parte il linguaggio, gli insulti, la supponenza ecc. 

 … lo già espresso con il dialogo della frutta … 

i suoi ragionamenti hanno per lo più inferenze invalide …  

si può solo ragionare o dialogare … se si lascia perdere e si va oltre … 

non riesco ad incavolarmi … perché proprio non ci arriva … 

sienne


----------



## oscuro (25 Luglio 2012)

*Sienne*

Poveraccia toy!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Luglio 2012)

*Toy*

non serve che ti scusi


e nemmeno che continui a rubinarmi



ma forse è la tua collega


----------



## perplesso (25 Luglio 2012)

mah,forse è il caso di chiudere sto 3d.....


----------



## oscuro (25 Luglio 2012)

*Oh*

Oh forse che toy incominci a far le scuse...!


----------



## Hellseven (25 Luglio 2012)

*A me pare*

esattamente il contrario: che se la cavi all grande anche senza claque femminile e che i maschi stiano tutti facendo una grande figura di merda nel tentativo, non riuscito, di zittirla e metterla all'angolo.
Credo proprio che Toy stia prevalendo alla grande sull'intero Forum



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Se non riesci nemmeno ad avere la solidarietà femminile, prima o poi diventerai un monologo di te stessa anche qui dentro, come lo sei già nella vita di tutti i giorni.
> Ci credo che i maschi ti trattano come un giocattolo, chi mai vorrebbe uscire anche per conversare? solo un sordo che non riesce a leggere dalle labbra.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oscuro (25 Luglio 2012)

*Yang*

Senti ti sta sulle palle maurizio ci può stare, ti prego non uscirtene con bestialità su toy,che se c'è una che sta facendo una figura di merda immane è proprio lei,è un personaggio deprimente sotto tutti gli aspetti e dai!!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Sei il mio grillo parlante zen?  Mettiti in fila, ci sono molti candidati (non richiesti) per questa posizione


nel senso che il posto dell'animale rompiscatole è già occupato? :rotfl:


----------



## ToyGirl (25 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E in effetti non serve che ti scusi
> 
> Ti sembro una che mendica le scuse di una ragazzetta?
> 
> ...


Ripetere ossessivamente il termine ragazzetta rende solo palese quanto ti rode il culo per non riuscire ad offendermi. Non è solo "l'anzianità" a rendere alcune persone più mature di altre.
Soprattutto se la "misura" del tuo essere adulta sarebbero le esperienze scoperecce in più.


Come posso averti copiata? Quando sono arrivata qui nemmeno sapevo che tu esistessi. E, se qualcuno ancora non te l'ha spiegato, esistono altre donne a cui piace il sesso.
E' una cosa COMUNE, per fortuna. E io non mi vergogno a scriverlo, anche scherzando.
Sempre ammesso che "schiava del piacere" corrisponda ad "utente ninfomane"  Nella tua testa. Io sono schiava di nessuno e questo mi rende consapevole. Scelgo io dove andare.
Tu mi mangeresti a colazione? Una donnetta volgare, esibizionista ed infantile? :rotfl:

Cosa dicono i FATTI: non posso essere gattamorta perchè non sono qui per rimorchiare. E l'ho messo subito in chiaro. Mi piace parlare di sesso, anche in modo scherzoso, forte, perchè no? Forse ti da' fastidio che a qualcuno/a posso essere simpatica. Problemi tuoi che sei maliziosa, che vorresti essere l'unica a catturare i maschietti infoiati (ammesso che ci siano, in questo forum, anzi, sono molto più gentili e meno maliziosi che in altri)... Non hai capito che Toy non si abbassa proprio a fare la gattamorta e la sborona: fai pure! :mrgreen: Scopa con tutti! 

A me basta scherzare, far divertire e divertirmi, scuotere un po' questo ambiente fin troppo triste e dispersivo.

Non uso certo il sesso e la promiscuità per risollevare la mia debole autostima da femmina in crisi di mezza età. Ne parlo e a volte lo faccio, per puro piacere.

Se ti da' fastidio la mia presenza, comincia ad ignorarmi e soprattutto, per evitare altri flame, impara ad essere gentile con chi arriva. E non vale solo per te 

*Ognuno raccoglie ciò che semina.*


----------



## ToyGirl (25 Luglio 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> lasciando da parte il linguaggio, gli insulti, la supponenza ecc.
> 
> ...


Miss o mister puntini sospensivi, impara a rispettare chi ha un'opinione diversa dalla tua.

Non tutti hanno un microcosmo fatto di amiche mignotte.

Io ragiono più in grande ed è giusto anche che abbia un'idea più rigida!

Se hai problemi... fatteli passare. 

Ed evita di offendere, soprattutto quando possiedi una così dubbia capacità espressiva e di dialogo.


----------



## ToyGirl (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Se non riesci nemmeno ad avere la solidarietà femminile, prima o poi diventerai un monologo di te stessa anche qui dentro, come lo sei già nella vita di tutti i giorni.
> Ci credo che i maschi ti trattano come un giocattolo, chi mai vorrebbe uscire anche per conversare? solo un sordo che non riesce a leggere dalle labbra.
> 
> 
> ...


Chi te lo dice che mi trattano male? Sono ragazza giocattolo ma non nel senso che pensi tu  io sono corteggiata, rispettata, ascoltata e scopata. Cosa che a qualche acidone manca qui... a te per primo 
Non so chiudere, quello è il mio problema. Sono debole di carattere e qualcuno se ne approfitta per non farmi scappare. In questo sono "ragazza giocattolo".

Non permetto a NESSUNO di mortificarmi. Quindi i prossimi peti dalla bocca riservali a qualcun'altra.

La solidarietà femminile ce l'ho, anche TANTA, con le DONNE. Non con le donnette frustrate, acide, scontrose ed invidiose.


----------



## ToyGirl (25 Luglio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> nel senso che il posto dell'animale rompiscatole è già occupato? :rotfl:


Ho licenziato tutti


----------



## ToyGirl (25 Luglio 2012)

yangfiltro ha detto:


> esattamente il contrario: che se la cavi all grande anche senza claque femminile e che i maschi stiano tutti facendo una grande figura di merda nel tentativo, non riuscito, di zittirla e metterla all'angolo.
> Credo proprio che Toy stia prevalendo alla grande sull'intero Forum


Ti ringrazio yang ma non ci vuole molto a prevalere su qualcuno che ha questi argomenti penosi...


----------



## ToyGirl (25 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> mah,forse è il caso di chiudere sto 3d.....


Ma no... Che flammino pure  se non hanno di meglio da fare.

Io solita via: quando mi va rispondo, quando non mi va ignoro.


----------



## Daniele (25 Luglio 2012)

Non mi toccatre Chiara che è una alfista come il sottoscritto!!!! Solo gli esseri umani evoluti sono alfisti (io oltretutto originale avendo un motore non Fiat, ma Alfa originale).


----------



## ToyGirl (25 Luglio 2012)

Grandi macchine! Ancora girano parecchie 156 del '99.

Io sono per le utilitarie, meglio se a diesel, perchè non mi piace dover tenere al guinzaglio la macchina  o aver voglia di correre troppo... vivo in una città con tanto, troppo traffico  ... xò W le Alfa romeo!


----------



## Tubarao (25 Luglio 2012)

.


----------



## sienne (25 Luglio 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ...
> 
> ...





sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> parliamo di frutta … ma vorrei parlare solo delle mele …
> 
> ...





sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> lasciando da parte il linguaggio, gli insulti, la supponenza ecc.
> 
> ...





ToyGirl ha detto:


> Miss o mister puntini sospensivi, impara a rispettare chi ha un'opinione diversa dalla tua.
> 
> Non tutti hanno un microcosmo fatto di amiche mignotte.
> 
> ...


Ciao,

sei proprio limitata nel tuo circuito chiuso ... 

non hai proprio colto ciò che cerco di dirti - giusto o sbagliato che sia ... 



sono una DONNA ...

e sono straniera ... l'italiano non è la mia lingua ... 

comunque ... mi hai annoiata ... 

sienne


----------



## ToyGirl (25 Luglio 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> sei proprio limitata nel tuo circuito chiuso ...
> 
> ...


A me sembri un uomo, e dei più maschilisti, per come ti esprimi. Mi hai scocciata dal primo intervento, quando provavi a difendere la prostituzione free portando l'esempio della tua amica, felice di esserlo.

Mica c'è solo lei a battere, sai? 

Potevi usare altri argomenti, ben più validi del tuo caso personale. Altri l'hanno fatto. Io l'ho fatto. 

Tu mastichi poco la comprensione, soprattutto, più che l'italiano.


----------



## @lex (25 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Chi te lo dice che mi trattano male? Sono ragazza giocattolo ma non nel senso che pensi tu  io sono corteggiata, rispettata, ascoltata e scopata. Cosa che a qualche acidone manca qui... a te per primo
> Non so chiudere, quello è il mio problema. Sono debole di carattere e qualcuno se ne approfitta per non farmi scappare. In questo sono "ragazza giocattolo".
> 
> Non permetto a NESSUNO di mortificarmi. Quindi i prossimi peti dalla bocca riservali a qualcun'altra.
> ...


e vai di luogo comune!!!!!!!
a quando la sindrome premestruale?


----------



## Tubarao (25 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> A me sembri un uomo, e dei più maschilisti, per come ti esprimi. Mi hai scocciata dal primo intervento, quando provavi a difendere la prostituzione free portando l'esempio della tua amica, felice di esserlo.
> 
> Mica c'è solo lei a battere, sai?
> 
> ...


Direi invece che, non essendo Sienne Italiana, la lingua la mastica egregiamente.


----------



## ToyGirl (25 Luglio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> e vai di luogo comune!!!!!!!
> a quando la sindrome premestruale?


Non sono luoghi comuni. Alcune donne si esprimono in maniera molto, molto acida.

E io non ho detto che prendono poco uccello o lo prendono MALE. Quello, sarebbe stato, usare luoghi comuni


----------



## ToyGirl (25 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Direi invece che, non essendo Sienne Italiana, la lingua la mastica egregiamente.


Potrebbe anche scrivere nella sua lingua, questo non cambia che è antipatica e che il mondo include anche altri esseri umani, altre storie, altre verità.


----------



## @lex (25 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Non sono luoghi comuni. Alcune donne si esprimono in maniera molto, molto acida.
> 
> E io non ho detto che prendono poco uccello o lo prendono MALE. Quello, sarebbe stato, usare luoghi comuni


non cambia nulla...*E' *un luogo comune dire a persone che ti dicono ciò che non vuoi sentirti (o non puoi) dire che sono acide ecc...


----------



## @lex (25 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Potrebbe anche scrivere nella sua lingua, questo non cambia che è antipatica e che il mondo include anche altri esseri umani, altre storie, altre verità.


beh, direi che nemmeno tu sei un mostro di simpatia


----------



## ToyGirl (25 Luglio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> non cambia nulla...*E' *un luogo comune dire a persone che ti dicono ciò che non vuoi sentirti (o non puoi) dire che sono acide ecc...


Guarda che non pretendevo mica che tutti fossero d'accordo con la mia idea, ci mancherebbe  Ma c'è modo e modo per esprimere il proprio dissenso. E soprattutto è da ACIDI attaccare qualcuno solo perchè non fa parte del GREGGE (lo metto in maiuscolo e lo sottolineo) ed aspettarsi che questo qualcuno resti muto e buono o peggio, faccia il simpatico.

Non trovo manco logico che qualcuno che si è comportato in modo infantile e sciocco con me, mi dia della ragazzina.


----------



## @lex (25 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Guarda che non pretendevo mica che tutti fossero d'accordo con la mia idea, ci mancherebbe  Ma c'è modo e modo per esprimere il proprio dissenso. E soprattutto è da ACIDI attaccare qualcuno solo perchè non fa parte del GREGGE (lo metto in maiuscolo e lo sottolineo) ed aspettarsi che questo qualcuno resti muto e buono o peggio, faccia il simpatico.
> 
> Non trovo manco logico che qualcuno che si è comportato in modo infantile e sciocco con me, mi dia della ragazzina.


oh povera


----------



## ToyGirl (25 Luglio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> oh povera


Poveri loro  Io sto benissimo senza la loro "compagnia".


----------



## @lex (25 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Poveri loro  Io sto benissimo senza la loro "compagnia".


non loggarti allora


----------



## perplesso (25 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Non sono luoghi comuni. Alcune donne si esprimono in maniera molto, molto acida.
> 
> E io non ho detto che prendono poco uccello o lo prendono MALE. Quello, sarebbe stato, usare luoghi comuni


prendere male l'uccello che significa?


----------



## Simy (25 Luglio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> non loggarti allora


ciao Angelo! 
come va? :smile:


----------



## @lex (25 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> prendere male l'uccello che significa?


 non centrare il buco


----------



## @lex (25 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ciao Angelo!
> come va? :smile:


Benissimo simy.tu?


----------



## ToyGirl (25 Luglio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> non loggarti allora


Non esiste solo il piccolo gregge, qui, per fortuna


----------



## ToyGirl (25 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> prendere male l'uccello che significa?


Che non sei pienamente soddisfatta e felice di ciò che è appena accaduto...

O per scarsa durata...

O per scarsa prestanza dell'amante...

Insomma, orgasmo mancato e vuoto nel cuore


----------



## @lex (25 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Non esiste solo il piccolo gregge, qui, per fortuna


per fortuna che ci sei tu invece....beeeeeeeeeeh


----------



## perplesso (25 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Che non sei pienamente soddisfatta e felice di ciò che è appena accaduto...
> 
> O per scarsa durata...
> 
> ...


dev'essere tremendo x voi


----------



## ToyGirl (25 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> dev'essere tremendo x voi


Parecchio... 

Soprattutto se tu hai dato il massimo e lui no! 

Quando mi è successo e dopo mi è stato chiesto anche "sei arrabbiata?", ho risposto senza mezze misure "si, perchè sei un egoista!!!"


----------



## perplesso (25 Luglio 2012)

ed un caso come il mio invece non ti è mai capitato?

cioè ti essere stata bene te e non essere sicura che sia stato bene lui?


----------



## ToyGirl (25 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> ed un caso come il mio invece non ti è mai capitato?
> 
> cioè ti essere stata bene te e non essere sicura che sia stato bene lui?


Avoja! Con Helios si... gli facevo anche la classica domanda triste "ti è piaciuto?" e lui, poichè gentleman (TROPPO), annuiva sempre.

Poi ho capito che per esempio nell'orale non ero bravissima e per questo ci metteva di più a venire.

Aggiungici che sono anche stata una gran cacacazzi


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Ripetere ossessivamente il termine ragazzetta rende solo palese quanto ti rode il culo per non riuscire ad offendermi. Non è solo "l'anzianità" a rendere alcune persone più mature di altre.
> Soprattutto se la "misura" del tuo essere adulta sarebbero le esperienze scoperecce in più.
> 
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Avoja! Con Helios si... *gli facevo anche la classica domanda triste "ti è piaciuto?*" e lui, poichè gentleman (TROPPO), annuiva sempre.
> 
> Poi ho capito che per esempio nell'orale non ero bravissima e per questo ci metteva di più a venire.
> 
> Aggiungici che sono anche stata una gran cacacazzi




ammazza che classe


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> *Ognuno raccoglie ciò che semina.*



giusto.

non hai ancora capito quello che stai raccogliendo tu qui?


----------



## oscuro (26 Luglio 2012)

*Ma*

Questa grande imbecille si permtte anche di correggere eventuali errori di scrittura come se fosse un sito per scrittori o puristi della lingua italiana!Intanto aspettiamo di conoscere i suoi gandi contenuti,CONTINUO A LEGGERE SOLO DI CAZZI E POMPINI,che cazzo di donna triviale e truce!!!


----------



## sienne (26 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Direi invece che, non essendo Sienne Italiana, la lingua la mastica egregiamente.


Ciao ,

grazie per i fiori ... 

sienne





oscuro ha detto:


> Questa grande imbecille si permtte anche di correggere eventuali errori di scrittura come se fosse un sito per scrittori o puristi della lingua italiana!Intanto aspettiamo di conoscere i suoi gandi contenuti,CONTINUO A LEGGERE SOLO DI CAZZI E POMPINI,che cazzo di donna triviale e truce!!!


Ciao,

per me è importante invece ... 

nessuno mi corregge ... ed io solo con fatica scopro dove ho sbagliato ...

il problema sta nel fatto ... che deride il mio linguaggio per offendermi e per ridimensionarmi ... 

non si rende conto ... come si squalifica da sola ... 

sienne


----------



## Simy (26 Luglio 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao ,
> 
> grazie per i fiori ...
> 
> ...


Bellezza tu sei bravissima invece!
 
ti abbraccio


----------



## Simy (26 Luglio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Benissimo simy.tu?



benissimo anche per me! :mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (26 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Bellezza tu sei bravissima invece!
> 
> ti abbraccio



Ciao 

:bacio:


... ti ringrazio tanto ... fa bene sentirselo dire ... 


sienne


----------



## Minerva (26 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Questa grande imbecille si permtte anche di correggere eventuali errori di scrittura come se fosse un sito per scrittori o puristi della lingua italiana!Intanto aspettiamo di conoscere i suoi gandi contenuti,CONTINUO A LEGGERE SOLO DI CAZZI E POMPINI,che cazzo di donna triviale e truce!!!


gentile oscuro, noto una contraddizione: a noi scolarette impreparate fai il cazziatone , a toy che è edotta rispetto l'argomento non ti va bene.
ma allora sei incontentabile!


----------



## Simy (26 Luglio 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> :bacio:
> 
> ...


stai serena! e continua cosi...che vai alla grande su tutto!:mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> stai serena! e continua cosi...che vai alla grande su tutto!:mrgreen:



mi affianco a Simy

Sienne, non hai niente da temere!

:up:


----------



## Simy (26 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mi affianco a Simy
> 
> Sienne, non hai niente da temere!
> 
> :up:


buongiorno tesoro!:carneval:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> buongiorno tesoro!:carneval:



Buongiorno a te, bella!

:salta::salta::salta:


è fantastico avere delle amiche in questo forum, vero?


----------



## Simy (26 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Buongiorno a te, bella!
> 
> :salta::salta::salta:
> 
> ...


Assolutamente si!!
:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

fantasticissimo!!  

:bacio:


----------



## free (26 Luglio 2012)




----------



## Simy (26 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


>


----------



## sienne (26 Luglio 2012)

Ciao ...


Si, è bellissimo …

E ciò che mi fa sentire la vicinanza … non è pensarla allo stesso modo … 

Ma quella sincerità di base … non so … percepisco qualcosa di molto onesto … in alcuni ...

se è ciò, che definisce il "gregge" ... a me sta bene ...

sienne


----------



## free (26 Luglio 2012)

http://www.giocaqui.it/giochi/Singing+Horses


:mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (26 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


>



:smile:


:up:


----------



## Simy (26 Luglio 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> :smile:
> 
> 
> :up:


giorno :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (26 Luglio 2012)

*Minerva*

Signora buon giorno!Mi permetto di  farle notare che nel mio scritto non c'è contraddizione alcuna!Trovo di cattivissimo gusto far notare a qualcuno possibili imperfezioni nella scrittura,preso atto che questo sito permette a tutti di scrivere come si parla e si mangia!Mi paicerebbe leggere dei contenuti nei post di toy ,che possano andare al di là di cazzi e pompiniIo ho dimostrato di avere una congnizione reale di slinguazzamenti anali e schiaffi con il pisello,toy parla parla ma fino ad o ggi che ha detto?IL NULLA!!!


----------



## Minerva (26 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Signora buon giorno!Mi permetto di farle notare che nel mio scritto non c'è contraddizione alcuna!Trovo di cattivissimo gusto far notare a qualcuno possibili imperfezioni nella scrittura,preso atto che questo sito permette a tutti di scrivere come si parla e si mangia!Mi paicerebbe leggere dei contenuti nei post di toy ,che possano andare al di là di cazzi e pompiniIo ho dimostrato di avere una congnizione reale di slinguazzamenti anali e schiaffi con il pisello,toy parla parla ma fino ad o ggi che ha detto?IL NULLA!!!


capisco; in definitiva lei ritiene che la signorina non applichi alla teoria la pratica .però mi permetta di chiederle come si possono intuire reali contenuti di questa materia così corposa , in un ambiente che le è leggermente ostile e non la conforta e mette a suo agio.
si ricordi che il corso in fondo ha bisogno di iscrizioni e lei così facendo fa scappare una probabile stagista.
scusi l'ardire, professore


----------



## Sole (26 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Direi invece che, non essendo Sienne Italiana, la lingua la mastica egregiamente.


Sono d'accordo.

Per quanto mi riguarda Sienne offre sempre degli spunti profondi e interessanti e lo fa con proprietà di linguaggio. E' una delle utenti che leggo più volentieri qua sopra


----------



## oscuro (26 Luglio 2012)

*Minerva*

Gentile minerva,la questione è questa,troy di stagista ha poco,la supponenza e la saccenza di questa tipa son qualcosa di improponibile,l'umiltà, l'educazione,il rispetto,son concetti basilari del saper vivere ed interagire con gli altri!Troy si è posta malissimo,e continua in questo suo delirio di onnipotenza,ma scusarsi e cambiare registro no?


----------



## battiato63 (26 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> giorno :mrgreen:


buongiorno a te splendida fanciulla
:smile:


----------



## battiato63 (26 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> .


:up::up:


----------



## Simy (26 Luglio 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> :up::up:


voto sulla fiducia?


----------



## battiato63 (26 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> voto sulla fiducia?


no      voto dopo aver letto il suo post


----------



## Simy (26 Luglio 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> no  voto dopo aver letto il suo post


io vedo un puntino.... non so te...


----------



## Tubarao (26 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> http://www.giocaqui.it/giochi/Singing+Horses
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:


Fanculo Free 

Stò giochetto è fantastico  Molto Kreti.......ma fantastico


----------



## free (26 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Fanculo Free
> 
> Stò giochetto è fantastico  Molto Kreti.......ma fantastico



delirio totale:rotfl:


----------



## ToyGirl (26 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> giusto.
> 
> non hai ancora capito quello che stai raccogliendo tu qui?


Sono il pretesto per sfogare frustrazioni e acidità.

Tu e le quattro pecorelle che mi danno addosso raccogliete solo indifferenza, da me, che è molto peggio.


----------



## ToyGirl (26 Luglio 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao ,
> 
> grazie per i fiori ...
> 
> ...


Io derido il fatto che dal tuo piccolo mondo pensi di dedurre grandi verità valide per tutto e tutti.


----------



## ToyGirl (26 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> capisco; in definitiva lei ritiene che la signorina non applichi alla teoria la pratica .però mi permetta di chiederle come si possono intuire reali contenuti di questa materia così corposa , in un ambiente che le è leggermente ostile e non la conforta e mette a suo agio.
> si ricordi che il corso in fondo ha bisogno di iscrizioni e lei così facendo fa scappare una probabile stagista.
> scusi l'ardire, professore


Io penso che l'ultima persona al mondo che possa tenere un "corso" sull'arte del sesso e della fellatio sia un uomo tecnicamente adulto che vive di storie virtuali :carneval:

Mi propongo come insegnante, semmai...Traviatrice di timide ragazze represse. Corso intitolato "fai uscire la Donna che è in te"!


----------



## ToyGirl (26 Luglio 2012)

*Giusto per rimanere in tema...*

... oggi Helios, che è molto meno rigido di me ma ovviamente condanna chi paga per fare sesso, mi ha suggerito che non ci sarebbe bisogno di modificare l'art. 5 nel senso di vietare atti sessuali a pagamento.
Questo punirebbe anche la prostituta e non solo il cliente.
Basterebbe ampliare la norma, già esistente, sul favoreggiamento della prostituzione. 

Favorisce la prostituzione chi compra servizi sessuali.

In fondo sarebbe anche... la verità  Uno stato può essere contro lo sfruttamento della prostituzione da parte di terzi e legalizzare.

Ma non puoi essere contro il favoreggiamento della prostituzione e... legalizzare. E' una contraddizione.

C'è molta ambiguità nella nostra legge.

Resto dell'idea che l'esempio della Svezia sia il migliore.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> ... oggi Helios, che è molto meno rigido di me ma ovviamente condanna chi paga per fare sesso, mi ha suggerito che non ci sarebbe bisogno di modificare l'art. 5 nel senso di vietare atti sessuali a pagamento.
> Questo punirebbe anche la prostituta e non solo il cliente.
> Basterebbe ampliare la norma, già esistente, sul favoreggiamento della prostituzione.
> 
> ...


Adoro la Svezia...
Là sono stato da dio...


----------



## ToyGirl (26 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Adoro la Svezia...
> Là sono stato da dio...


Come sono le donne svedesi?


----------



## contepinceton (27 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Come sono le donne svedesi?


Allora per prima cosa...
Più alte di me...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:

no dai scherzo...
Sono molto emancipate e veramente hanno raggiunto un rapporto paritario con l'uomo.
Approvo enormemente la loro legislazione circa il controllo delle nascite, che ha permesso perfino il fenomeno delle famiglie nucleari: donna e figlio.

La donna svedese non ha bisogno di mettersi in competizione con il compagno, è tranquilla.

Se vuoi sapere in intimità...
Quello non lo scriverei mai qui...
In omaggio della mentalità svedese no?

Ma sul mondo di queste persone influisce enormemente la religione protestante, di un certo stampo...

Posso dirti comunque che noi italiani abbiamo una certa fama ai loro occhi...

Ma gli uomini svedesi non mi sembrano uomini che hanno bisogno delle prostitute eh?

Insomma come dirti...
Non è che uno svedese fa lo spaccone per quante donne si è ciulato no?

Cioè sono molto sereni riguardo il sesso...

Le donne svedesi sono semplici, rassicuranti, naturali...

E se posso dire...
Penso sia il clima...
Una donna di 70 anni ne dimostra 50.

Pochissima cellulite nelle gambe...se posso dire...

SOno molto istruite...

Cioè In svezia...non c'è nè machismo nè femminismo...ma tutto è in natura...come dire...
Io uomo sono così tu donna sei colà...no?

Ma la Svezia non è brindisi capisci?
Arrivi alla frontiera e ti chiedono quanto intendi restare e quanti soldi hai no?
Che poi non rubi no?


----------



## sienne (27 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Io derido il fatto che dal tuo piccolo mondo pensi di dedurre grandi verità valide per tutto e tutti.


Ciao,

ci ho riflettuto ... 

piccolo mondo ... avvolte vorrei che fosse ancora più piccolo ... ne ho viste e vissute troppe ... ciò spesso pesa ... 
mi rende triste ... 

dedurre grandi verità valide per tutto e tutti ... mah, io ascolto molto ... certo ho le mie idee ... che non ritengo assolute ... le metto sotto prova con argomenti e dati in continuazione ... 

...
...
...

sinceramente ... di batti becchi qua dentro ne ho avuti pochi ... due e mezzo esattamente ... 

non si tratta di avere le stesse idee ... ma di come confrontarsi ... 

...
...
...


ti ritengo ignorante ... cioè ... e l'ho già detto ... per come ragioni ... non è un'osservazione gratuita ... 


e con ciò chiudo ... chiudo perché non c'è la volontà di riflettere ... e nel frattempo neanche di fartelo notare ... 

come dici tu ... mi adeguo ...


sienne


----------



## oscuro (27 Luglio 2012)

*Toy*

Tu potresti insegnare trivialità e basta!!!Cosa puoi insegnare tu?si e no avrai avuto 3 0 4 uomini,morti di figa,cessi,puzzolenti,e con il pisello moscio,ma la fai finita o no?Qui dentro nessuno crede alle tue storie,sei poco credibile,ci riesci a scrivere qualcosa di costruttivo e interessante?qualcosa di credibile?non è presunzione ma sti 3 coatti tatuati che ti scopi credi siano uomini?Quando incontro tipe come te in mezzo alla strada, mi viene solo da ridere,ma falla finita dai!!


----------



## oscuro (27 Luglio 2012)

*Sienne*

Ti sbagli:toy è ignorante e presuntuosa, sai perchè?è insicura!Semplicemente una donna insicura,probabilmente un aspetto poco seducente,con modalità di approccio grezze e cafone!Solo questo!


----------



## exStermy (27 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti sbagli:toy è ignorante e presuntuosa, sai perchè?è insicura!Semplicemente una donna insicura,probabilmente un aspetto poco seducente,con modalità di approccio grezze e cafone!Solo questo!


Oscu' ma tu credi sul serio che Toy sia la baldracca che dice di essere e soprattutto che sia na femmina?

ahahahah


----------



## oscuro (27 Luglio 2012)

*Stermy*

Baldracca no perchè non ha il fisico,probabilmente è qualcosa che assomiglia ad una donna!!


----------



## oscuro (27 Luglio 2012)

*Poi*

E basta con ste donne svedesi,algide e fredde,cazzo abbiamo le donne italiane e ci lamentiamo??Vabbè saranno un pò stronze è vero,ci sarà pure il cesso alla toy ogni tanto,ma la sensualità e la bellezza delle donne italiane ma ndò cazzo le trovi mondo?Ma non scherziamo dai!!


----------



## exStermy (27 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Baldracca no perchè non ha il fisico,probabilmente è qualcosa che assomiglia ad una donna!!


e perche' le baldracche so' tutte bone?

magari...ce stanno pure dei cessi che farebbero vergogna' pure er signor Ginori...

ahahahah


----------



## ToyGirl (30 Luglio 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ci ho riflettuto ...
> 
> ...


Io sono fiera di pensarla diversamente e di non essere rassegnata ad accettare la prostituzione.

Se tu questa la ritieni "ignoranza" non mi interessa proprio.



Ciao ciao.


----------



## ToyGirl (30 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora per prima cosa...
> Più alte di me...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> 
> no dai scherzo...
> ...


E' un ritratto di una bella società, molto più aperta della nostra.

Credo che fosse inevitabile vietare la prostituzione... Loro lo possono fare, avendo delle donne così...

Se ci pensi, in Italia, la prostituzione c'è a tutti i livelli.

Molte ragazze, già da adolescenti, puntano a trovare un buon partito  Quante ce n'erano alla mia scuola superiore...

Quando parlavano dei loro fidanzatini, insistevano parecchio a descrivere i beni mobili e immobili suoi e della famiglia.

Casa grande, casa al mare, macchina, moto, motorino.

Non si dovrebbe guardare a queste cose in un fidanzato, mi sbaglio? Dovrebbe contare SOLO la propria realizzazione personale. A che scopo "appoggiarsi" ad un ragazzo/uomo?


----------



## battiato63 (30 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e perche' le baldracche so' tutte bone?
> 
> magari...ce stanno pure dei cessi che farebbero vergogna' pure er signor Ginori...
> 
> ahahahah


o alla Cesame
 :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------

